# Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2012)

MoinMoin!

Da es die letzten Jahre so gut gelaufen ist machen wir uns dieses Jahr wieder die Mühe und splitten den Fangthread in einen mit Kommentaren und einen als reinen Infopool auf.

Hier also der OT Freie Thread für 2013

hier findet Ihr den von 2012,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231984

und hier den mit Kommentaren,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231985

Und für alle die gerne Bilder kommentieren möchten oder eine Frage zu einem Bild haben der freie Thread,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3774062#post3774062

Viel PetriHeil fürs neue Jahr wünschen Euch eure Raubfisch-Mods!

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*ENERGY PTI 0502030*




Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den
Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der
Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte
Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten
kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich
dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle
den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und
Bezahlbarkeit finden.

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer
mit Anti-Drall-System

Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2013)

*Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013*

Zunächst mal wünsche ich allen Boardies ein frohes neues Jahr und will gleichzeitig den Raubfischfänge-Thread 2013 mit Furore eröffnen. :q

Wie vertreibt man den Silvesterkater am besten? Natürlich mit einem Angeltrip bei Sturm und Dauerregen. Wenn dann noch der einzige Biss von einem 90er Zander kommt, ist die Heilung perfekt und 2013 hat geradezu gigantisch begonnen. Köder: Großer Sea-Shad.


----------



## HeK (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013*

Petri Veit!
auch von mir ein frohes und fangreiches Angeljahr 2013.
Ich habe mich nicht getraut den Thread zu eröffnen und besser als mit deinem Post hätte er ja auch net starten können 
Nachdem wir die letzten Tage auf Zander waren und auch den Ein oder Anderen, mehr oder weniger großen Zander landen konnten bin ich Heute bei Sauwetter mal los auf Barsch.
Von 20-28cm, 12Stück in 3h, gab schon bessere Tage aber dennoch ein guter Start.

Gefangen mit CT-Rig (Mischung aus Texas und Caroliner Rig durch einen zu verschiebenden Stopperknoten) auf Lunkerhunt Bento Minnow
http://*ih.us/a/img694/4435/sdc12231a.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img443/343/sdc12230a.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img707/848/sdc12232a.jpg

Gefangen am DS mit HellGies
http://*ih.us/a/img141/8249/sdc12233a.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img18/8182/sdc12235a.jpg

Riesig waren sie nicht aber spass hats gemacht 

_kG HeK_


----------



## Meteraal (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,

danke für die Glückwünsche zum PB.

Angesteckt von dem Erfolg gestern, bin ich heute Mittag noch mal wieder los mit Köderfisch, jedoch an eine andere Stelle, an der aber auch eine Brücke ist.
Nach fünf Minuten den ersten Biss auf noch gefrorenen (!) Köfi...Zur Abwechslung mal ein Zander:

Anhang anzeigen 195498


Kurze Zeit später wieder Biss auf der Angel, die lediglich auf der anderen Grabenseite abgelegt war. Kurz gewartet, und wieder guten Wiederstand am anderen Ende. Jepp, wieder nen guter Hecht...

Anhang anzeigen 195499


Fängt ja vielversprechend an dieses Jahr, hoffentlich läuft es auch bei den Aalen dieses Jahr so gut
Eigentlich muss ich morgen wieder los, aber vorher brauch ich große Köfis... wird bestimmt schwieriger Köfis als Hechte zu fangen, ich seh´s schon kommen...:m


PS: Bevor jemand schreit, der hat auf den Bildern 2 verschiedene Mützen auf, die Bilder wären nicht vom gleichen Tag. Nach kurzer Angelzeit hab ich dann gemerkt, dass es ziemlich warm wird unter der Pelzmütze, ich hatte gedacht es wäre kälter auf freiem Land bei gefühlten 8 Windstärken...:q


----------



## jvonzun (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auchich wünsche allen ein gutes Neues Jahr mit vielen dicken Fischen und trockenen Füssen. Seit gestern habe ich wieder meine ganze Ausrüstung beisammen und den Motor von der Werft geholt,danach ging es sofort wieder auf den See,bis ich schlussendlich Silber begrüssen durfte :vik:!


----------



## Bela B. (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@all: Petri Heil zu den Fischen.

Heute war ich nochmals an einem stehenden Gewässer zum Spinnfischen mit Kopyto.Im dunkeln mit Nieselregen bekam ich den ersten Biss und konnte einen Hecht von 64cm zu einem kurzen Landgang einladen.







Kurze Zeit später gab es einen gewaltigen Ruck in meiner Greys.Der Fisch zog mir dann erst einmal einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle ohne halt.Mir war schnell klar ich mußte den Fisch von außen gehakt haben,denn ich merkte die Schwanzschläge in meiner Rute.Nach einem schönen Drill von ca. 20 min lag er an der Wasseroberfläche vor mir im Licht der Kopflampe.Es war ein Marmorkarpfen von weit über einem Meter länge der hinten im Schwanz gehakt war.Ich nahm meine Schnur und wollte gerade den Fisch mit der Hand landen als er nochmals zur Flucht ansetzte.Dabei hatte sich mein Einhänger am Vorfach aufgebogen und der Fisch verschwand aus dem Licht der Kopflampe.

Bela B.


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hi
konnte heute den hier überlisten mein erster für 2013
68cm


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ok, das meckern scheint sich gelohnt zu haben
war heute kurz los mit makrele am pencil und rotauge vertikal vom ufer.
hab den ersten fisch des jahres gefangen und gleich nen meter ^^

104cm und 12,2 kg


----------



## Brikz83 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich glaube das ist mein erster Fangbericht, den ich in diesem Trööt poste aber dieser Bursche hat verdient. Mein Jahresauftakt ist mit diesem 46iger für mich mehr als gelungen.


:k


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ach komm lass ihn, trolle soll man nicht füttern ^^


besseres bild nochmal von der kanone ^^


----------



## 2jahrepause (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So konnte heut entlich das erste mal im neuen Jahr ans Wasser. Und habe die neue Saison ganz gut eröffnet. 

Minimaler Einsatz 1 1/2 Stunden gefischt und nen netten 74cm Hecht und nen 66 cm Zander verhafftet. Köder war jeweils ein Keitech Swing Impact Fat 3,8 inch Sight Flash.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn, was hier schon in den ersten paar Tagen des neuen Jahres alles gefangen wurde!! Dickes Petri!!! #6

Ich habe mein Angeljahr 2013 trotz Hochwasser an neuen Stellen eingeläutet und konnte leider nur mit zwei Schniepeln von 48 und 50cm punkten... Allerdings werden die Stellen noch intensiver erkundschaftet und dann wollen wir doch mal sehen... 

http://img802.*ih.us/img802/4181/48er.jpg

http://img560.*ih.us/img560/892/50er.jpg


----------



## raubfisch-ole (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, bei mir kam heute dieser 63er Bursche zum Vorschein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Ole


----------



## Veit (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Angelfreund Hendrik und ich haben einen dreitägigen Angelmarathon auf Großzander durchgeführt. Sowas ist bekanntlich kein einfaches Unterfangen. Pech und Glück liegen eng beieinander.

Am Freitag ging es zunächst ganz gut los, denn schon nach wenigen Würfen griff dieser gut 70 cm lange Fisch auf Sea-Shad zu. 




Der gelungene Start täuschte aber, denn außer zwei kleineren Zandern um die 50 cm, die beide auf mein Konto gingen, passierte nichts mehr.

Der Samstag wurde gar zum echten Pechtag, denn gleich drei Großfische gingen flöten.
Henni stieg kurz vor dem Ufer auf Sicht ein Hecht von einem guten Meter ein, aber leider löste sich der Haken nach kurzem Drill. Auch ich hatte später noch einen großen Fisch am Band, der ungesehen ausschlitzte. Die Bissspur am Köder verriet, dass es sich auch dabei um einen Hecht handelte. Noch obendrein knackte mir anschließend ein besserer Zander den Stinger. Drei halbstarke Zander konnte ich zwar auf Sea-Shad fangen, aber das war keine Entschädigung für die verlorenen Großfische. Bei Henni gab es letztlich gar keinen gelandeten Fisch.

Zum heutigen Abschluss unseres "Groeinsatzes" wendete sich das Blatt aber komplett.
Bereits nach einer halben Stunde erhielt ich einen knallharten Biss auf Sea-Shad. Der Drill, welcher folgte, war zwar kurz und schmerzlos, das 93 Zentimeter lange Ergebnis allerdings beeindruckend.




Kein Zufallstreffer, denn es rappelte anschließend über die gesamte Angelzeit hinweg. Fehlbisse blieben (fast) Fehlanzeige, oft wurden die Köder voll genommen.
Henni legte drei gute Fische von schätzungsweise 65 - 70 cm auf Sea-Shad nach.












Mir glückte der Fang eines 70er "Anschlusszanders" mit 12,5er Stint-Shad. 




Aber Henni vereitelte diesen schnell wieder mit selbigem Köder in der 16 cm-Version und ließ den nächsten guten Fisch folgen.




Nach kurzer Pause ging es weiter und nun machte Henni, nun wieder mit Sea-Shad fischend, richtig ernst, was mich natürlich gefreut hat. Es gelang ihm seinen Zander-PB auf satte 93 cm hochzuschrauben. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!




Dann war ich aber trotzdem nochmal am Zuge und schaffte den 5 : 5 Ausgleich. 
Da das mit solchen Fischen wie diesem hier etwas schmeichelhaft ist....




....muss schon wenigstens so einer her.




Achja, da war ja noch mein Versprechen, dass wir in drei Tagen angeln 3 Zander über 80 cm fangen. Auf den letzten Drücker löste ich dieses dann in Eigenregie ein und landete diesen 84er.




Ein absoluter Ausnahme-Tag, gerade wenn man bedenkt, wie zäh es an den beiden Vortagen gebissen hat. Aber Ausdauer und Hartnäckigkeit werden ja meistens belohnt und noch dazu zahlte sich unsere Risiko-Bereitschaft aus, heute eine uns beiden bisher unbekannte Stelle zu befischen.


----------



## motocross11 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War am Freitag auf dem Rügener Bodden raus kamen 4 Hechte.


----------



## safe667 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstes Fischen 2013,
nach einigen Schneidertagen Ende letzten Jahres, nun den Zander PB beim 2ten Wurf auf 71cm aufgestockt. Köder war nen älteres Illex Gummi in 12 cm.






Gruß
Safe

Dickes Petri an Veit und Kollegen zu den "Routinebomben".


----------



## Finke20 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Ich habe die Angelsaison 2013 heute erfolgreich eröffnet .

Köder sind 16 cm Gummis gewesen.

http://img802.*ih.us/img802/3833/07012z.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img687/5694/07011t.jpg


----------



## zesch (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

75cm Niederrhein Zander






Gruß
zesch


----------



## Doze (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heute gab es insgesamt 3 Barsche

Hier der zweit schönsten 

Doze


----------



## DTF72 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Hecht aus der Lahn für mich dieses Jahr. Kurz vor der Laichzeit verspürte diese Dame einen gesunden Appetit auf Erlesenes vom Shaker in 6" im Champagne-Dekor..


----------



## DTF72 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...und weil´s so schön war, das gestrige Januarwetter: Strahlend blauer Himmel und wärmende Sonne, das Wasser in der flachen Uferzone klar und "man" sich da gerne etwas "aufwärmt", lohnt es sich mitunter auch im Winter mal einen großen Flachläufer zu fischen....
Ich habe die Dame "Killer Croc" getauft, da ich so eine schöne Alligatorenschnauze nicht alle Tage sehe....


----------



## English Pike (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da sind ja ein paar schoene Fische rausgekommen Jungs 

Ich war die Tage auch unterwegs und konnte seit dem 1. Januar die folegenden Hechte zum kurzen Landgang ueberreden.






















Viele Gruesse von der Insel |wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Ich war gestern wieder einmal auf der Melchsee Frutt, schönes Wetter und schöne Fische gab es als Zugabe!


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier noch einer von gestern:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

tach petri an alle :q
mein heutiger 74er auf fox pro shad firetail diamond pink 14cm.


----------



## rudini (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!:m

....ich hab auch einen

Cheers


----------



## Bela B. (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri heil zu den Fängen.

Gestern wurde bei meinem Sohn ( Raubbrasse ) und mir das Eisangeln eröffnet.Wir konnten am Vorrmittag einige Barschen bis 25cm mit Zocker und Blinkern überlisten.












Heute versuchten wir es am Nachmittag nochmals.Dabei spielte das Wetter leider nicht mit.Erst gab es Eisregen und später kam noch Schneefall hinzu.Der Wind blieb heute zum Glück aber aus.Dennoch waren die Barsche in Beißlaune.
Die zwei größten Barsche waren heute 34cm und 36cm.

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## jvonzun (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war das ganze Wochenende wieder in den Bergen!











dann habe ich endlich das Video zusammengeschnitten. Muss aber noch ein bisschen üben mit meiner neuen GoPro Kamera, zudem scheint es mir,dass ich es fast ein bisschen zu viel komprimiert habe!?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4UT432NOe8


----------



## straleman (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander gabs leider nicht ,dafür nen netten beifang.Er wurde an der brustflosse gehakt und durfte auch gleich wieder weiter schwimmen der arme. 108cm ca.15kg


----------



## soadillusion (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heute mal bissl unterwegs gewesen...ganz verrückt eigentlich.

Der erste Zander beißt, nen Kumpel schlägt an, bäm Sehne gerissen...so wir sehen wie die Pose nach links läuft. Der Fisch hängt also. So ich habe dann meine Grundangel genommen, 5 mal in die Richtung geworfen, bis ich die restliche Sehne dran hatte und so konnten wir dann den ersten Fisch doch noch landen...was ein Tag.
Der andere hat dann ganz normal gebissen und er kam ohne Probleme raus 

57 cm und 61 cm.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen! Das nicht nur die großen Köder fangen durfte ich heute erleben. 3 Hechte auf Sébile Crankster 65. Hier ein 68er 





Gruß Ole


----------



## jvonzun (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wir waren gestern wieder auf dem Eis, neben Bachsaiblingen und Forellen, kam auch der erste Namaycush (54cm),der eine Saiblings-Speiseröhre am Tirolersystem nahm.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hecht von Heute 93cm, mit einem guten alten Blinker gefangen


----------



## Elgar (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war gestern auch mal draussen an einem Baggersee und konnte 2 Hechte mit 55cm und 62cm überreden an Land zu kommen. Köder war ein Shaker Gr.6 in Purple Majesty





62cm






55cm

Schöne Grüsse 
Elgar


----------



## Aurikus (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus Männer´s!!!!

Eigentlich wollte ich ja Gestern nicht ans Wasser, aber dass Wetter war einfach zu geil!! 

Wehwehchen ignoriert und ab ans Wasser! Erstmal wollte so gar nichts  funktionieren, noch nicht mal nen Anfasser hatten Wir zu verbuchen!! 
Probiert, probiert und fast schon resigniert.......doch dann hat´s endlich mal wieder schön geknallt!!!!! :m




43er Barsch..........







40er.................






Das hat sich doch gelohnt..........


----------



## Aurikus (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Soooo,


Heute waren Wir mal wieder unterwegs und natürlich wollten Wir an  Vorgestern anchließen! Das Wetter war ja mal wieder für die Jahreszeit  bedingt einfach herrlich!! Etwas viel Wind, aber ansonsten konnten Wir  Uns eigentlich nicht beschweren!!:g

Und erfolgreich waren Wir dann auch wieder......



Mein 38er Barsch.....






Auch wenn ich die Größe von Montag nicht überbieten konnte, bin ich doch mehr als zufrieden!!!! :z

So kann´s gerne weiter gehen!!!! :m


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es war sehr zäh heute...Schnee,Regen & Wind von allem etwas...und kurz vor Ende gab es dann noch einen Zielfisch...


----------



## Dakes87 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Erst einmal dickes Petri zu euren Fischen Mr.Drillinger!!

Also bei uns in Köln ging die letzte Zeit auch relativ wenig.
Deswegen habe ich mich gefreut das ich anscheinend nen guten Winterspot für Barsch gefunden habe. Auch dort muss man sich seine Fische erarbeiten, doch wenn etwas beißt dann meistens etwas gutes 
Hier mal 3 Barsche von letzter Woche..
Gruß Daniel



42er







42er











43er


----------



## aesche100 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zählt der auch als Raubfisch?


----------



## Veit (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach längerer Pause ging es gestern abend mal wieder auf Zander. Binnen gut zwei Stunden gab es ein paar Fehlbisse, einer war aber zu unvorsichtig. Mit 83 cm durchaus vorzeigbar.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern und vorgestern für ein paar stunden am Wasser und ein paar Fische konnte ich auch erwischen. 50/70/80er, die Fotos sind zwar nicht die besten aber man erkennt den Fisch ja 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## jens37 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus Gemeinde,

Diese Mama hab ich noch am letzten Tag bevor die Schonzeit beginnt zum kurzen Landgang überreden können.





Gruß Jens


----------



## Thunderstruck (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Jonas ...Petri zu den schönen Fischen

Beifang beim zandern


----------



## Dakes87 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!!
Dienstag konnte ich wieder an den Rhein, und habe meine Stelle angesteuert wo ich die letzte Zeit gute fänge verbuchen konnte. Erst ging nix und auf einmal waren die Barsche da. Ein paar fehlbisse, aber dann habe ich noch 2 erwischt.
Als erstes ein 45er und ca. 10 minuten später ein 44er Barsch. Da der  Barsch mein Zielfisch #1 ist war die Freude natürlich riesig!! Auch macht die feinere Rute nen riesen Spaß! Und ich schaue nun ob ich noch eine "alte" 702 Rocksweeper iwo bekommen kann.
Gruß Daniel

44er








45er


----------



## igiigi (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang heute 
meine kleine Spikee wurde ganz schön vergewaltigt 
Geplannt waren Großbarsche...


----------



## ameisentattoo (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Konnte heute meinen PB verbessern und diese 80er Dame zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden.

Micky


----------



## Thunderstruck (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sonne, Wasser..... und FISCH!

Was will Man(n) mehr

Konnte vorlegen mit einem Endsiebziger





Bis Matze mich mit einem 88er "abkochte"

Petri!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

WOW, echt klasse Zettis!!!! #6

Kann ich mit meinem Zander nicht wirklich gegen anstinken! Habe mich allerdings bei 5 Stunden fischen und nur einem Biss doch sehr gefreut, dass es kein Schniepel war... :q

http://img221.*ih.us/img221/4107/img1244board.jpg

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/1958/img1246board.jpg


----------



## Raubbrasse (6. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war es endlich soweit.Nach der Schule am späten Nachmittag ging es  zu unserem Vereinssee. Das Gewässer war zur Hälfte Eisfrei.Ich wollte  endlich meine DS Rute Entschneidern.Leider wollten die Barsche heute  keinen Tauwurm,dafür konnte ich aber einen 54cm langen Hecht mit Wurm  überlisten.Der Drill am leichten Gerät war einfach super.

Raubbrasse


----------



## rudini (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

..dat neue Yak heut mal eingeweiht...

noch net so groß wie die Kollegen hier..aber immerhin|rolleyes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN1xlSM4s_Y&list=UUoy3QQ_Y2AtdkFM_S28_8qw

Cheers#h


----------



## carpjunkie (10. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So,jetzt will ich auch mal wieder 

Nach erfolgreicher Schneebeseitigung heute morgen,
beschloss ich gegen Nachmittag noch kurz die Elbe unsicher zu machen. Ein Glück hab ich meine Zandersachen immer fertig gepackt im Auto liegen und musste deswegen nur eben in die Klamotten schlüpfen und war 10min später endlich am Wasser! :l

Am Wasser angekommen ließen eisiger Ostwind und Schneeschauer
auf kein angenehmes Fischen schließen,aber egal, Rücken in den Wind und los, Fische fangen! #a
Das war definitiv die richtige Entscheidung wie sich am Ende des Tages herausstellte |supergri

Insgesamt sind es 6 schöne,hart erkämpfte, Zettis geworden,
zweimal mitte 50,dreimal Ende 70 und ein hübscher 85er,
alle Angaben ohne Gewähr da ich das Maßband nur grob anlege,außer bei Fischen ü80. Die beiden kleinen habe ich gleich im Wasser abgehakt,die Fotos sind von den 70er,
beim 80er war leider mein Fotograf(bester Kumpel) noch nicht da |rolleyes
2 Fische auf 6" Sea shad und die anderen auf 5,8" Fat Swing Impact :m
Schönen abend noch allerseits #h
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos |supergri





















und bei nassen,kalten Händen passiert sowas leider mal :m


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...Dir Torben ein fettes Petri,da hast Du kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal richtig zugelangt !!!!!:vik:

Selbstverständlich war ich auch nochmal mit Freunden am Wasser,so kurz vor Beginn der Schonzeit,doch die Strecke von Torben konnten wir selbst mit mehreren Leuten nicht toppen...

Ich durfte am Freitag beginnen...




Am Samstag in der Früh kurz vorlegen....




Bevor Jan kräftig nachlegte.....


----------



## Thunderstruck (14. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Perfekter Saisonabschluss


----------



## rudini (16. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

PETRI!

BLUE COD von heut..davon gabs einige

Cheers


----------



## Calle2000 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Hallo*
zum Abschluss des Winters,gefangen bei unserer Angeltour in Roermond vom 16.03.2013 von meinem Kumpel Lars (den Angelpapst aus der Eifel)|muahah: *Einen Zander 78 cm und 4,5 Kilo*


----------



## jvonzun (22. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier wohl mein letzter Eis-Fisch von dieser Saison






zum Glück wird das Wassser wärmer und nun beginnt die beste Seforellen Zeit, die erste kam gestern vorbei.


----------



## jvonzun (28. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

unser Ostsee-Trip wurde abgesagt,man könne die nächsten Tage nicht fischen. So schleppe ich nun hier Tag und Nacht auf unsere Seeforellen!


----------



## rudini (29. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern!..schicke Pics!

Meine Snapper-Tour in den Norden der Insel war sehr erfolgreich, der größte Snapper war um die 70cm...ein paar sehr große Kahaweis gabs auch noch...Bilder hab ich nur sehr wenige gemacht, da ich mehr mit paddeln und drillen beschäftigt war---sowie genießen:vik:

Cheers
Tilo


----------



## jvonzun (29. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schön,so einfühlsame Nachbarn zu haben !

Heute bei leichtem Schneefall hat sich wieder ein Silberbarren gemeldet :vik:!!!



http://www.pic-upload.de/view-18724143/29.jpg.html


----------



## jvonzun (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

niemand mehr am Fischen hier?
Ich habe heute meine persönlich Bachforellen Saison eröffnet. Leider war das Wasser durch den Regen und Schnee ziemlich braun, es gab aber trotzdem einige Fische.


----------



## Moerser83 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern auch noch mal vor der Schonzeit los und konnte einen schönen 43er und einen 35er Barsch zum kurzen Landgang überreden...:k


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






so nachdem bei uns nun die Schonzeit auch zu ende ist gleich mal erfolgreich gestartet 

und den ersten upload für april


----------



## Onkel Tom (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Forellenfänger! 

Heute am 1.April endete im Land Brandenburg die Hechtschonzeit, ein Termin auf den Kumpel Marco und ich uns eigentlich immer sehr freuen. So lange ich angle, waren bei uns die Hechte am 1. April immer fertig mit ihrem Laichgeschäft, die Gewässer sind hier flach und recht schnell erwärmt, damit gab es nie Probleme. In der Regel sind die Tagesfänge in den ersten 2 Aprilwochen hier immer zweistellig und es ist eine tolle Angelei. 

Das es in diesem Jahr anders werden würde, war uns völlig klar, so einen langen und kalten Winter habe ich zu meiner Angelzeit noch nicht erlebt. In manchen Ecken der Gewässer war noch immer Eis zu sehen und die Wassertemperatur liegt wohl so bei 2-4 Grad, einfach viel zu kalt. So kam es, das Marco und ich heute einmal komplett um unser Lieblingsgewässer für den April herum gelaufen sind und nicht einen einzigen Fisch gefangen hatten, an sich fast unmöglich, wenn es auch nur halbwegs "normal" wäre. Ich hatte mit so etwas gerechnet, aber wenigstens einen kleinen hätten wir uns schon gewünscht.

Die Motivation war nun natürlich völlig weg, scharfer Ostwind und 2 Grad Lufttemperatur ließen auch nicht wirklich Freude aufkommen. Dennoch entschieden wir uns, noch einmal das Gewässer und die Angelausrüstung zu wechseln, weg von Wobblern hin zu Gummifischen. Diese Entscheidung hat sich dann tatsächlich für uns beide ausgezahlt und es gab innerhalb weniger Augenblicke an derselben Stelle einen Doppelschlag. Zunächst legte Marco einen schönen 66er Hecht vor, dann schob ich gleich noch einen 73er hinterher.
Für unsere Gewässer sind das 2 sehr schöne Fische, die wir so oft nicht fangen im Jahr. Daher war das trotz des quantitativ schlechtesten Saisonstarts, noch ein sehr schöner Angeltag. Hier die beiden Hechte von heute.

http://*ih.us/a/img21/8242/marcos66eresoxi.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img836/3156/73eresoxii.jpg

Für mich steht nach dem heutigen ersten Versuch dennoch fest, dass ich erst wieder am nächsten Wochenende antesten werde, ob es sich etwas gebessert hat, noch macht das nicht wirklich Sinn. Dafür müsste es erst deutlich wärmer werden, dann wird es aber wohl richtig klappern in den Ruten. Zumindest der Anfang ist aber schon mal gemacht.


----------



## Franky D (2. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach gestern Heute mit der Nummer 2 nachgelegt mal sehen alle guten Dinge sind bekanntlich Drei, wie es Morgen wird ob was zum mitnehmen für die Pfanne dabei ist wird sich hoffentlich zeigen 






das ihr auch was zum gucken habt ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich ist das Eis runter.
Nun war ich eben endlich das erste Mal angeln dieses Jahr:


----------



## Pilarinio (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ein toller Tag , 70 cm grosser hecht an der Lippe eingestigen auf nen GuFi.


ps. Wurde wieder schonend ins wasser zurückgesetzt.


LG


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstes Mal beim Angeln gewesen und gleich Glück gehabt. Bachsaibling 43 cm auf 3er Mepps Spinner in Gold.


----------



## jvonzun (11. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu all den Salmoniden!

Bei uns läuft die Seeforellen Schlepperei harzig, leider stimmt das Wetter und die Temperaturen noch nicht,trotzdem gab es heute wieder einmal eine!


----------



## tarpoon (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der erste fisch 2013 und dann sowas, 104cm! mein erster meter  gebissen auf balzer kill bill dekor barsch und 19cm länge...


----------



## rudini (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey guys,

heute hats wieder gerappelt auf dem Yak...leider komm ich mit der Cam in der einen Hand und der Angel in der anderen auf m Yak net wirklich klar...deswegen nur ein paar nicht besonders gelungene Pics ,von zwei der fünf Barracudas..davon drei Ü Meter...gab noch ein paar Kahaweis bis 5KG..absolut wahnsinnige fights!!!
Einen Kahawei gabs hier heut für mich und meine flate mates ,der war mit ca 400-500g white bait vollgestopft..das sind ungefähr 200-300kleine Fischchen..hammer:vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber nicht schlecht, ich finde die Bilder spitze 

Ich möchte mich auch mal in dem Thread verewigen 

Strömender Regen und kräftiger Wind hielten mich gestern nicht davon ab,
auf Fischfang zu gehen.
Nach 2 h endlich der erste Biss auf ca. 60 Metern. Ein schöner 
Bachsaibling mit 37 cm wollte den Blinker.
2 Würfe später folgte die Bachforelle mit 43 cm. 






Glücklich und zufrieden und dermaßen durchgefroren gings nach Hause,
die Forelle darf heute aber in den Ofen 

LG Svenno


----------



## _Pipo_ (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern.


Gestern ging bei mir die Raubfischsaison los.

Damit ich nicht den ganzen 30er und 40er Hechte Drillinge aus dem Maul puhlen muss, habe ich mit mit den großen Wobblern gefischt, auch wenn das zu dieser Jahreszeit wahrscheinlich noch nicht so fängig ist.

Aber nach kaum 5 Würfen kommt direkt vor meinen Füßen eine Attacke auf meinen 67g Barsch-Wobbler, der Hecht verfehlte allerdings das Ziel knapp.
Habe dann 2 Stunden alles rauf und runter gefischt, ohne das sich etwas getan hat.
Dann wollte mein Vater mal sein Glück probieren und ich habe ihm einen kleinen GuFi mit Einzelhaken an eine kleinere Rute (5-28g WG) gebastelt, weil auch die KöFis nicht wollten. Klar, da schwimmt ja ein Hecht der auf Jagd ist irgendwo rum.

Es dauerte 3 Würfe und der Hecht hatte zugeschnappt, 2m von der Stelle entfernt, an der er meinen Wobbler attackiert hatte.

Mit Erschlaffen der Schnur im Kescher war der Haken auch schon wieder gelöst.

Nach einem kurzen Foto und dem Ausmessen, muss mir dieser 75er Hecht dann irgendwie aus den Händen gerutscht sein...:q


----------



## welsfaenger (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal ein etwas anderer Fisch,
Maräne von gut 60cm,


----------



## Streifenjäger (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*






Bei mir gabs vor ein paar Tagen diese schöne Mit-30er auf Nymphe...


----------



## jvonzun (23. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hat es wieder einmal ordentlich gekracht! 10h geschleppt und ein Biss,der hatte es aber in sich:vik:!


----------



## Deep Down (23. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöööner Silberbarren!#6


Kaum ist die Schonzeit ein paar Tage abgelaufen und schon am Samstag abgemetert (1,02m)!


----------



## sadako (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

44cm - Was bin ich stolz! |supergri


----------



## sadako (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

44cm - Was bin ich stolz! |supergri


----------



## rudini (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

..der Barsch!..ist doch klar...  

Petri allen Fängern!!

...heute gabs wieder Barracudas ,Kahaweis und einen ansehnlichen Kingy...eeendlich!...der Fight war ein Traum...an relativ leichtem Gerät ,hat mich der 11KG schwere Fisch ca 20Minuten durchs Wasser gezogen ,bis er endlich müde war und ich ihn landen konnte.

Leider gibts nicht ein "ordentliches" Foto(aber man kann ihn erkennen)..und wer kein Blut sehen mag ,soll net hinschauen!

Cheers


----------



## rudini (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

..der Barsch!..ist doch klar...  

Petri allen Fängern!!

...heute gabs wieder Barracudas ,Kahaweis und einen ansehnlichen Kingy...eeendlich!...der Fight war ein Traum...an relativ leichtem Gerät ,hat mich der 11KG schwere Fisch ca 20Minuten durchs Wasser gezogen ,bis er endlich müde war und ich ihn landen konnte.

Leider gibts nicht ein "ordentliches" Foto(aber man kann ihn erkennen)..und wer kein Blut sehen mag ,soll net hinschauen!

Cheers


----------



## Flussziege (30. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, Gestern war ich mit meinem Dad nem guten Kumpel und meinem kleinen Bruder an unserem Vereinsgewässer.
Mit dem kleinen hab ich an der 7m Stippe kleine Friedfische gefangen und mir einen Köfi rausgelegt. Mein Kumpel ist mit Wobblern und Co auf Hecht gegangen.
Mein kleiner Bruder hat rotaugen und Brassen am fließband rausgezogen und war uuuuuunglaublich stolz.
Als ich ihm gesagt hab:" Du kannst das Ding auch beiseite legen..."
Hat er gesagt:" neee, angeln ist das schönste der Welt!" 
Er war das erste Mal dabei und meinte dass es nicht das letzte war. Der ist jetzt 8.
Mein Kumpel hatte nach 20 min einen geilen oberflächen nahen Biss, als er mir den Köder mal präsentieren wollte. Ein Maul ging auf, er schlug an, der Hecht hing.
Kein Riese aber ein schöner Fisch. Kerngesund und Topfit.
Als ich erkannte, dass mein Köfi nicht den anklang fand, bin ich auch mal mit dem Spinner raus, weil in dem See vor naja 6-7 Wochen Forellen eingesetzt worden.
Und siehe da: eine dicke fette Regenbogenforelle die an meinem leichten Gerät wirklich riesigen Spaß gemacht hat.

Das ganze geschah inner halb von 45 min. Dann gabs die Abreise.

Ich stelle noch  mal ein Foto von letzter Woche rein, auf dem man im Hintergrund die Bäume sieht, vergleicht die mal mit denen von dieser Woche. Ich liebe den Frühling 
Anhang anzeigen 200942


Anhang anzeigen 200943


Anhang anzeigen 200944


Anhang anzeigen 200945


Anhang anzeigen 200946



Lg Mo


----------



## raubfisch-ole (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute wurde das Ende der Schonzeit eingeleutet und zwar mit Klasse statt Masse! Drei Hechte sind es am Ende geworden, ein Schniepel, ein 69er und eine Mutti von 101cm. Der absolute Wahnsinn zum Start in die neue Saison. 










Gruß Ole


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri für den "GEMETERTEN" ..und an alle anderen Fänger...

Bei uns gab es heute,bei herrlichem Wetter nur Masse statt Klasse,und es war völlig egal was man ihnen vorsetzte....sie waren blind vor Gier



Leider war die Schniepelfraktion so dominant,dass wir irgendwann die Lust verloren,und lieber das gigantische Wetter genossen...die "Dicken" feiern wohl noch Hochzeit...
Heute ging es nicht über 53cm....


----------



## zandernase (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger.

Wollte mal noch ei Rhein irgendwie noch bitten. Bis jetzt hatte ich keinen Biss und gar nix,  und die anderen Angler die ich getroffen hab hatten genau gleich viel Erfolg. Nix... 
Hatte lediglich einen unerwünschten Beifang: 
ein dicker Zander, schätze mal das war PB, der war nämlich an die 80cm, ich hab aber nicht gemessen da er ziemlich knapp am Ufer gebissen hat und recht dunkel gefärbt war. Deshalb hab ich ihn direkt im Wasser abgehakt...

Gruß ZN


----------



## xAzraelx (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute auch mit Arbeitskollegen los. Bisse hatten wir jeder zwei Stück. Einen meiner Bisse konnte ich als erfolgreich verbuchen. Beim zweiten Biss hat der Hecht mal kurz an der Oberfläche hallo gesagt und dann war er wieder ab. Mein Kollege hat beide Fische im Drill verloren. 

Hier meiner mit 68,5cm.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute erfolgreich in meine 2. Raubfischsaison gekommen. #h

Und zwar mit 86cm auch mein neuer PB. :vik:

Gebissen auf einen 4er Effzett Spinner in Gold. Hatte ordrntlich Power
obwohl ihm die halbe Schwanzflosse fehlt. 

mfg


----------



## Kunde (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ENDLICH hat es geklappt :l

hier mein erster fisch den ich mit der fliegenrute überlisten konnte, zwar kein riese aber trotzdem bin ich stolz wie bolle!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie bereits angekündigt hab ich heute mal die 23 er Latschen ausgepackt. Ergebnis war dieser 1,14 m große und knapp 11 kg schwere Hecht, der sich den Gummifisch voll reingehauen hat.
Leider musste ich ihn entnehmen, da er bereits bei der Landung stark aus den Kiemen geblutet hat.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, hoffe dass auch alle andern einen guten Start in die Hauptsaison hatten!

Bei mir gabs bei den letzten Tourchen, neben drei Zandern, zwei Barschmoppel bis 43cm. Fast alles ging auf den Ripple Shad von Berkley, feines Teil!











Was die Mortalität bei blutenden Hechten angeht, kann ich mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen. Aus eigener Erfahrung, weiß ich, dass Hechte gegenüber solchen Verletzungen hart im nehmen sind (man bedenke nur wie sich diese in der Laichzeit ''zerfetzen''). Arlinghaus untermauert diese Annahme.


----------



## Onkel Tom (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schön zu sehen, dass es nun bei vielen wieder los geht, schöne Fisch und tolle Bilder!

Ich bin heute auch ein wenig umher gelaufen und habe Köder durch die Gegend gefeuert. Über den Tag verteilt gab es 6 Hechte und 2 Barsche, ich hoffe, dass es jetzt auch bei mir  langsam besser in Gange kommt. Bisher war das Jahr nämlich nicht so doll. #t

http://*ih.us/a/img62/7056/68erimwasseri.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img560/2477/68erimwasserii.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img6/5729/30erbarschii.jpg


----------



## Tjard1982 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

mein zweiter Meter dieses Jahr


----------



## Black-Death (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

in meiner ersten angelsaison mein erster hecht (72cm) :k

da hat es sich gelohnt um halb 6 am wasser zu sein


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neben einigen Zettis bis 50cm,konnte ich schon wieder ein Hecht aus der Tidenelbe "zuppeln"...der fühlte sich anscheinend sehr wohl,zwischen den kleinen Zettis......


----------



## Martinez (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns gab´s bis heute die hier zum Saisonstart:

http://*ih.us/a/img850/3811/77er.th.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img6/1103/74er.th.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img534/4818/67er.th.jpg

Gruß & Petri in die Runde.

Martinez


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische Jungs, Petri!

Bei mir gab es gestern unter anderem diesen schönen Barsch hier. 

http://*ih.us/a/img221/6236/37erbarsch.jpg


----------



## Print (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

da meine Fänge auf Grund der Fangmethoden irgendwie nicht in das "Stippfischen und Friedfischangeln Forum" passen, poste ich sie mal hier...

Der erste kapitale Döbel und die erste kapitale Barbe der Saison; den Döbel habe ich, wie man unschwer erkennen kann, mit einem Wobbler, die Barbe mit einem Shad gefangen.

Grüße


----------



## Martinez (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

72er Belly-Hecht von heute morgen =)

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/1955/72er.jpg

Ansonsten Petri an die anderen Fänger!


----------



## MeisterFische (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erste Mal losgewesen heute und direkt den Zielfisch verfehlt! Naja egal bei dem Wetter war es trotzdem gut.

Karpfen auf Gummifisch und Satzforelle ebenfalls auf Gummi! Beide an meiner 2-7g Pezon und Michel, hat schon Spass gemacht.

mfg


----------



## paule79 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
ich habe heute meine Raubfischsaison gestartet und es kamen bis jetzt 2 Barsche und 1 Hecht dabei rum. |supergri
Ich werde heute abend nochmals gehen.

Gewässer ist ein Flüsschen ca. 6-8 m breit und max 1 m tief.

Ci@o


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
Ich konnte die Saison auch erfolgreich starten.
Dabei gab es meinen ersten Zander hier in Bayern mit 54cm |rolleyes
Ich hab ihn auf einen 12,5cm Stint Shad am 14g Kopf an einem Vereinsweiher gefangen.

Anhang anzeigen 201193

Anhang anzeigen 201194

Anhang anzeigen 201195


Lg

Allround Angla #h


----------



## esox1000 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo

konnte heute morgen mit dieser makellosen:k
Hechtmutti erfolgreich die Esoxsaison starten.

Gruß esox


----------



## Flussziege (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern morgen mit Gummi draußen gewesen. Beide 2m vom Ufer entfernt auf neongelbe Gummis.

Der eine 65cm der andere 55cm.

Leider einige Fehlbisse, weil wir ohne Angstdrillinge angeln.
Ein Fehlbiss auch von einer Mutti...
Aber trotzdem ein toller Tag.

Anhang anzeigen 201235


Anhang anzeigen 201236


----------



## blueman666 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich hier ne "kleine" Story schreiben darf, aber ich fang mal an.....

Für mich begann der 1 Mai sagen wir mal: besch... eiden #d
So wurde mein Ehrgeiz geweckt und ich habe fleißig 6 Stunden am 3.Mai ALLES durchprobiert.....
Schließlich hat es sich gelohnt, und ein kleiner Anfang wurde mit einem (leider) von unten gehakten 55er Hecht, von dem ich kein Foto habe, gemacht! Dann wurde mein brauner 12cm Gummi, den ich mal samt Vorfach aus dem Wasser zog |supergri in den Karabiner gehängt, denn jeder Gummi hat seine Chance verdient!

Und das war auch genau der richtige Entschluss, wie mir diese 80cm Schönheit bestätigte:






Nach diesem endlich erfolgreichem Tag, habe ich mir erstmal eine Pause gegönnt, und am Samstag angegriffen!

Auf dem Weg zum Spot, wurde ich von meinen gefiederten Freunden begrüßt, die, nachdem sie mich entdeckten 
die Kurve kratzten






Als ich dann am Spot ankam, war ich froh außnahmsweise mal alleine zu sein ( Bei unserm Angeldruck nicht die Regel)





Nach hartnäckigem Faulenzen & Co. gab es trotz ca. 4h Angelzeit noch keinen Fischkontakt.... 
Also erstmal eine Stärkung eingenommen ( Danke Mutti an der Stelle #6) und dann tauchten auch die Kollegen, 
die ich schon vom letzten mal kannte auf. Also kurz ne Runde geschnackt, vom Hecht berichtet usw.....

Dann haben sie ihre Aalrute ausgeworfen, der eine hat nochn kleinen 50er Hecht beim wobblern bekommen, 
und nach 10 min ging ihnen ein schöner Aal an den Haken (ca. 80cm) 

Ich stand mit offener Klappe am anderen Ufer...
Das gibts doch wohl nicht, die fangen hier in 10 minuten mehr als ich in 4 STUNDEN???? 
Nun wollte ichs wissen, montierte meinen 20cm Salt Shaker (da es schon langsam dunkel wurde)




und hab mich systematisch durchgejiggt.....

Dann gabs diesen schönen (gute 60cm) Zetti! :l







Schöner Maianfang, mal sehen was noch so kommt! |wavey:


----------



## towondl (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

konnte die saison auch erfolgreich starten  der ugly landete auf der wasseroberfläche und wurde sofort von einer 40er Bachforelle inhaliert, irre...


----------



## Bela B. (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger zu den Räubern.

Heute Abend habe ich es mit Wobbler auf Hecht probiert und war erfolgreich.Dieser 67cm Hecht konnte ich zum kurzen Landgang überreden.

Bela B.


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sooo, jetzt gibts mal Fotos von uns von den ersten Tagen der neuen Saison. Es lief weitgehend gut bis sehr gut bei den Touren mit Boardi Fehlbiss alias Henni. Einzelne Räuber bissen zwar auch mal auf Gummi, aber relativ kleine Wobbler in Naturfarben haben sich als eindeutige Topp-Köder herauskristallisiert. 
Ich lasse einfach die Bilder sprechen:


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Manchmal ist man echt sprachlos, wenn man hier hineinschaut... PETRI und #r

Mein erster dieses Jahr:
http://*ih.us/a/img441/9272/img1275e.jpg


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nach feierabend mal den Zahnlosen Räubern nachgestellt :q :q 
aber seht selbst #h#h


----------



## Hot Rod (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit 1,05 m und 7Kg mein PB. Man ich war stolz wie Bolle und konnte es  kaum glauben. Der erste Meter-Fisch... ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl...





Greetz

Marco


----------



## Plietischig (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt stark was hier so alles raus kommt, und wirklich ein paar beneidenswerte Fische dabei, petri euch allen!

Auch ich bin ab und zu unterwegs und schwinge meine Rute! So wie an dem Feiertag zu Ehren aller Angler, am ersten Mai!
Leicht wars nicht, und am Ende fing ich auch nur einen Fisch, aber no matters... am Ende war der Fisch, und mein persönlicher Rekord, einmeterzwanzig (1,20m!!!), echt wahnsinn. :l








Gruß Robert |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, der Hecht ist ein Monster *NEID* #6

Hier mal ein Zander vom Sonntag:


----------



## surfer93 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! 

Bei mir gabs endlich auch den ersten Meter! 
Was ein Gefühl! Und dann gleich 113cm und das beim ersten Versuch auf dem See.
Die Mutti ist mir nach dem Foto "leider" aus den Händen geglitten 

Besser geht's einfach nicht:k

Beste Grüße 

Tim


----------



## Allround (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri euch allen...

so auch ich habe heute mal wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen :m
war heute den ganzen tag mit köfi unterwegs, und was soll man sagen, geiler tag... 11 hechte und 2 waller konnten nich wiederstehen... die beiden waller gabs noch dazu im doppel drill... 

89cm
Anhang anzeigen 201427


120cm und 13,7kg
Anhang anzeigen 201430


109cm und 122cm
Anhang anzeigen 201429


was für ein tag :m

lg marcel


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, Marcel #6 Da hast du richtig abgeräumt!

Ich war heute Abend ein bisschen auf Zander unterwegs.
Insgesamt hatte ich 3 Stück.


----------



## MeisterFische (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Soo erster Hecht der Saison und gefangen hat ihn natürlich mein kleiner Cousin! 
Mit 52cm kein Riese aber hat ihm trotzdem Spass gemacht! 

Gefangen auf LC Pointer American Shad, mussten ihn auch leider mitnehmen da der Gute aber sowas von Tief geschluckt hat naja egal die Filets bruzzeln grad in der Pfanne!

mfg Meister Fische


----------



## Nobbi 78 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs eine Hechtdame von 95cm auf Cormoran BellyDog!


----------



## penny (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachträglich noch eine Hechtdame von genau einem Meter gefangen am 06.05. auf Köderfisch.


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Kollegen!
Heut gabs nen ca 30er Schniepel
und massig Rotaugen und Brassenlaich dazu
Grüsse 
tbf


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schon wieder vom Wasser zurück. Hab nen Zander in der perfekten Küchengröße gefangen. #c 

Hat beim Forellenangeln auf einen Chubby gebissen. Wusste erst garnicht was da dran war. Forelle konnte man sofort ausschliessen und auch ein Hecht fühlte sich anders an. Hab dann, in Sorge doch einen Hecht am FC zu haben die Bremse zugemacht und das Teil nach oben geprüg...gepumt. |bigeyes

Ansonsten gabs noch einen Forellen Nachläufer. #c


----------



## Nordangler (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eine 72er Esoxdame. Hat gestern ein paar schöne Sprünge und Fluchten hingelegt. Leider beim fotografieren aus den Händen gerutscht und ins Wasser gefallen.
Sind aber auch verdammt glibschig diese kleinen *******rchen!!!


----------



## xaru (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleiner Beifang beim Karpfenangeln, ging auf zwei 16er Pellets


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wo wir schon dabei sind: Drecks-Schleim-Piscarius!




004 von Die Zensur auf Flickr




009 von Die Zensur auf Flickr

Petri, Grüße JK


----------



## Siever (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@JKC: Richtig geiles Bild!! 

Mann, Mann, Mann, hier werden ja wieder richtig geile Fische gezeigt.
Ich kann nur mit einem Zwergenbarsch von heute Mittag dienen...


----------



## newcomer79 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute mal wieder zum Ansitzen auf Zander unterwegs.
Nachdem ich einen ersten Biss leider nicht verwerten konnte
wurde ich 2 Stunden später für meine Geduld belohnt|supergri

Mein bisher größter Zander,er hat herrliche 88 cm.:k

Ich freue mich wie Bolle


----------



## MeisterFische (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann ebenfalls nur mit einem Minibarsch von heute Mittag aufwerten, dafür aber noch bestimmt 5 Hecht Nachläufer und nen abgerissener Wobbler! 
Super Tag #d

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Print (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

und wieder ein Monster-Döbel...einer der größten, die ich je gefangen habe...


----------



## Tylle (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo.....ein paar Tage her aber naja...

meiner 78cm und Daddy legte einen 90cm nach....


----------



## Tylle (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## raubfisch-ole (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es diesen 42er Gierschlund. Hat auf nen großen Shaker gebissen.




Gruß Ole


----------



## marcs (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch noch ein Nachtrag vom ersten Mai-Wochenende.





Die Dame biss auf einen 40er RealEel und ist 1,16m lang.

Marc


----------



## loete1970 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nix Grosses (ca. 55 cm), aber immerhin der erste Hecht nach der Schonzeit, gebissen in der halbstündigen Mittagspause. 

Anhang anzeigen 201769


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern abend konnte ich endlich den ersten Hecht nach der Schonzeit fangen, dann gleich ein guter mit 79 cm... :q

da war die Freude riesengroß... |laola:

Gebissen hat er auf ein Rapala X- Rap in Naturdekor... 

So kann die Saison gern weiter gehen... 

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg und dickes Petri allen Fängern... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## raubfisch-ole (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Fängen! Ich war heute auch wieder unterwegs. 80er Hecht und 36er Barsch.







Gruß Ole


----------



## Esox84 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der bisher größte von einigen schönen Maihechten ; 132cm- 34pf. 

Catch&Release


----------



## G.B.Wolf (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

hab letzte Woche mein PB aufstocken können: 112cm, 11kg, auf Wobbler (in Vereinsgewässer):

http://*ih.us/a/img839/6039/dscn0409f.jpg

Leider hatte die gute Dame den Wobbler dermaßen tief inhaliert, dass aufgrund von Kiemenverletzungen an ein schonendes Zurücksetzen nicht zu denken war...


Anbei noch ein "unerwünschter" Beifang (allerdings bereits von Januar, selbes Gewässer): Karpfen auf Gummifisch, 78cm und 12kg schwer

http://*ih.us/a/img843/7540/2013020678cm24pfund1.jpg


----------



## Martinez (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für meinen Boardi-Kumpel Andre und mich gab es am Montag 5 Hechte vom Belly-Boot.

*67*
http://*ih.us/a/img809/4526/671305.jpg

*71*
http://*ih.us/a/img705/8521/711305.jpg

*72*
http://*ih.us/a/img703/8267/721305.jpg

*77*
http://*ih.us/a/img163/7425/771305.jpg

*78* - Tagesgewinner 
http://*ih.us/a/img580/5206/781305.jpg

Gruß & Petri in die Runde,

Martinez


----------



## raubfisch-ole (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Junge Junge, ihr lasst euch ja alle nicht lumpen! Petri. 47er Bass von heute. 







Gruß Ole


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, ole - bei den Barschen werd ich richtig neidisch!
Petri auch an die anderen Fänger #6

Ich war heute Abend mit dem Boot unterwegs und konnte einen Zander auf Gummi überlisten. Kein Riese - aber wunderschön reingehämmert.

Beim Schleppen ist mir noch ne dicke Forelle im Drill ausgestiegen :c


----------



## flx1337 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man man man, was werden hier für Fische gefangen!
Petri allen Fängern, sind echte Granaten bei!
Hatte heute auch Sternstunden am Wasser - 7 Bisse auf Jerks - 3 hingen leider nur! :#q naja der eine war so klein, der wurde direkt im Wasser abgehakt und hier seht ihr die anderen beiden:


----------



## brauni (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow echt geile Fänge die Ihr da gemacht habt! Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!#6
Hier noch einer schöner Barsch von mir!
47cm hatte der gute.


----------



## xaru (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, gestern nach dem dieses Jahr ca. 18943565 Würfen gabs gestern endlich den ersten Zander. 

Ist zwar nur ein Schniepel, aber nicht schlimm ...  war trotzdem stolz wie Oskar :vik:


----------



## Allround Angla (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle

Bei mir gabs mehrere Refos, hier mal eine.
Außerdem gabs meinen ersten Graser auf schwimmbrot |rolleyes

Anhang anzeigen 201902


Anhang anzeigen 201903


Anhang anzeigen 201904


Gruß
Allround Angla


----------



## minden (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, auch wir waren mal wieder auch Achse....

Es gab einiges an Fisch und auch ein paar Gute.

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/2013/boddenangeln/angelberichte2013.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Jigfanatics Crew. 

Hatte meine Zandersaison an der Elbe eröffnet und das mit nem guten Zander. Leider nicht gebissen sondern gehakt. Das passende Video gibt es bei bei bissclips.tv

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/raubfischangeln/zeit-fuer-zander-3386.html


----------



## Xaver98 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte heute einen kleinen Hecht mit 45 cm überlisten. Ist zwar nichts besonderes aber wie der kleine gebissen hat! Ich habe meinen Wobbler direkt vor ein Krautfeld am Ufer geworfen und in dem Moment, indem der Köder auf der Wasseroberfläche auftrifft, beißt der Gute. Das war der schnellste Biss den ich bis jetzt erleben durfte.


----------



## Print (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

nach den Monster-Döbeln, konnte ich gestern nun auch eine kapitale Bachforelle landen...

Gruß


----------



## Veit (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger, sind ja nette Fische dabei! ;-)

Bei mir liefs auch ganz gut in letzter Zeit. Ein paar vernünftige Hechte, viele kleine Zander, einige bessere Zander und dann waren da noch diese beiden, gefangen auf 12,5er Stint-Shad:
93 cm: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



98 cm: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C & R!


----------



## Siever (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem das Wochenende ja beim Karpfenangeln schon ganz geil war, konnte ich während des Jugendangelns am Samstag auch noch ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute machen. Und über einen 39er Barsch kann ich mich dabei nicht beschweren


----------



## jvonzun (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so,ich melde mich seit langer Zeit auch wieder einmal. Die letzten 2 Monate standen ganz im Zeichen der Seeforelle,diese Woche habe ich aber meine Barsch- und Hechtsaison eröffnet.
Da traf es sich gut, dass in meiner Schule gerade die Projektwoche stattfand. Bei miserablen Wetterbedingungen standen wir 3 Tage am Wasser.
Es war jedoch super!


----------



## Murcho (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach langer Zeit mal wieder Meeresluft geschnuppert...
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/5478/20130520dorsch.jpg


----------



## west1 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 50er von heute morgen.

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/4808/hechtb25513.jpg


----------



## Siever (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein Hecht aus der letzten Woche...


----------



## Esoxfischer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen!
Hatte heute morgen ein verstärktes Gefühl angeln gehen zu müssen - und es scheint alles gepasst zu haben...dass hat mal Spass gemacht. Zwei super schöne Barsche von 39 und 42cm.


----------



## brauni (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!:m
Konnte heut früh auch nen etwas mageren 42er Barsch fangen!
Danach ging mir leider noch nen 80+ Zander kurz vorm Kescher Stiften#q


----------



## Allround Angla (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus  und Petri an alle, ich konnte auch zwo Hechte mit 67 und 72cm landen. Der 67er auf Koederfisch und der 72er auf nen 5cm Salmo Butcher an 20er mono.
Einen Saibling gabs auch noch auf Wobbler.
Anhang anzeigen 202437


Anhang anzeigen 202438


Anhang anzeigen 202439


Lg Allround Angla


----------



## xsxx226 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri an alle Fänger!
Bei mir gabs gestern einen schönen 89er.


----------



## Esox84 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner 84er Hecht der mir gestern Mittag beim jerken an den Haken gegangen ist- Zuvor ist mir leider ein großer vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen :r


----------



## Nordangler (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein mittlerer Hecht von gestern,


----------



## Marces (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger#6

Ich konnt letzte Woche meinen ersten Meter fangen!

Einfach geil!

104cm hatte die gute:k

grüße


----------



## xsxx226 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle!
Bei mir gabs heute auch nen schönen Hecht mit 105cm.


----------



## foggetz (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So jungs,

ich meld mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Der erste Hecht für die neue /erste/ Saison 
War es erste mal an diesem Gewässer und Kollege hatte schon seinen Hecht und hat auch gesagt, dass niemand ohne Hecht geht, wenn er den hier haben will. Ich hatte die Hoffnung fast schon aufgegeben aber dieser Schniepel hat sich erbarmt und sich den nigelnagelneuen 4er Meps reingezimmert. Mein Kollege sollte also Recht behalten 

Gruß


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern bei nem spontanen Kurztripp nen 37 cm Barsch erbeutet... :q

Der konnte einem Rapala Clackin Crank 5 cm nicht widerstehen... #6

Dickes Petri allen Erfolgreichen... LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem es heute im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen einen deutlichen Temperaturanstieg gab, bin ich mit Boardie Basspsycho gleich am frühen Morgen ausgerückt um ein paar Gummis durchs Wasser zu ziehen. 

In ca. 2,5 Stunden konnten wir 3 Zander, 2 Hechte und einen Barsch fangen. 
Einen besseren Zander hab ich noch im Drill verloren. 

Der Hecht meines Kumpels hat sich dank meiner erfolglosen Handlandung am Ufer noch ohne Fototermin verabschiedet. 

Dürfte so ein 65-70er gewesen sein.

Insgesamt ein durchaus fängiger Morgen - auch wenn der Kapitale gefehlt hat.


----------



## Boedchen (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Tag wie jeder andere? 
 Heute war es  mal wieder ein Ausnahmetag, schönes Wetter, wann hatten wir das die  letzte Zeit? Meine Süße verstand mich und meinen drang bei dem Wetter  doch meine Angel in das Wasser zu halten. Also nach den Arbeit  die Sachen gepackt und zum Stammgewässer gefahren. Ich muss gestehen,  ich habe im Hinterkopf nicht mal den Gedanken gehabt erfolgreich zu  sein, sondern: Genießen und Abschalten. 
 Nach den ersten Würfen kamen Spaziergänger mit den typischen fragen:
 Was gefangen? NÖ!
 Fängt man hier was? Ab und an wenn man Glück hat.
 Ich dachte gerade darüber nach wie schön es ist Angler zu sein und die  Natur zu genießen als ein Ruck durch die Rute ging. Anhieb und Drill,  wären des Drills noch schnell den Kescher in die Hand. In Gedanken habe  ich schon den Zander gesehen, oder Barsch? Mit so komischen Fluchten?  Nach 5 Minuten konnte ich dann Ungläubig meinen Fang in Empfang nehmen.  69cm und echt schwer. Ein schöner Raubaal der neben meinem Stinger unter  anderem einen ca. 10cm Kaulbarsch gefressen hatte.
 Ich habe danach mehr wie zufrieden meine Sachen gepackt und muss sagen: 
 Angeln ist zum abschalten das beste.
 In dem Sinne euch Allen eben solche Ausnahmefische und Entspannung am Wasser.


----------



## serge7 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil liebe Leute zu allen gefangenen Fischen!

Ich möchte mich heute aufgrund für mich aussergewöhnlich gutem Beissen auch mal wieder einklinken...

Ich habe heute in einem Kanal in Ostfriesland sage und schreibe 15 Barsche gefangen, keiner kleiner als 33 die meissten Fische lagen bei 35-37, auch zwei 38er dabei. Sowas habe ich hier in unseren Gewässern in dieser Form noch nie erlebt, wirklich ein Ausnahmetag!

Als ob ich es dann im Gefühl gehabt hätte...heute muss er kommen der neue PB, dachte ich mir noch...und dann stieg er auch ein: Genau 45! Damit um weitere 2 cm nach oben geschraubt.

Leider leider war ich alleine unterwegs und mit Selbstauslöser war auch nichts...So musste ich am ausgestreckten Arm fotografieren und den Fisch genau an den Körper halten, damit er noch ganz drauf kommt. Gehalten mittels Kiemendeckelgriff, nicht vorgehalten...

Derselbe Fisch dann auch nochmal ohne mich dazu...

Grüsse Sergio


----------



## zanderzone (29. Mai 2013)

Gestern gabs noch ein Hechtlein von 66 in Holland! Seit Samstag ist die Leidenszeit endlich vorbei!

Anhang anzeigen 202608


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hat es dreimal auf Eigenbauspinner geknallt, jedesmal ein Zander.
Einer schlanker Fisch mit läppischen 2190 gr. bei 72 cm,
ein normal gebauter mit 2580 gr. bei 69cm und ein Fettsack mit
3166gr. bei 66cm.


----------



## Felipe95 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

nach diesem schlechten Saisonstart hatte ich heute endlich mal wieder glück und durfte am UL-Tackle (5g Wg) diese 2 schönen Rapfen drillen. 1x 67cm und 1x 59cm.



 



Beide jeweils knapp 15min gedrillt.
Echt Hammer drills vorallem an so feinem gerät ! 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Nordangler (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der lief mir gestern über dem Weg. 80 cm.

Sven


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang beim Köderfischfang 

Und beide Aale auf Wurm, 84 cm und ca. 73


----------



## pike-81 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Heute hat es gekracht. Und zwar richtig. PB.
Einige Boardies habe ja kürzlich ufernah gemetert.Doch bis auf einen Schniepel und einige Anfasser ging da nichts. Also raus ins Freiwasser, Schleppen. (Swimbait Trout, 25cm, Castaic)
Das war nicht einfach. Trotz des schönen, sonnigen Wetters herrschte auf dem großen, tiefen Maränensee im Norden Deutschlands ein rauher Wind. Uns wurde ein Krallerboot zur Verfügung gestellt, und wir mußten uns zu zweit in die Riemen legen.
Dann mitten im Nichts über 30m tiefem Freiwasser Biß! Die 300g-Rute krumm. Mein Kumpel hielt das Boot in der Spur, und ich nahm den Drill auf. Hammerhart! Der Fisch kam gleich an die Oberfläche. Also Rute runter, aber es half nichts. Während ich ihn gefühlvoll ranpumpte, durchbrach er immer wieder das Wasser. Mal schüttelte er seinen mächtigen Schädel, dann wieder zeigte er seine prächtigen Flossen, oder sein Leib schimmerte auf einer Entfernung von Anfangs weit über 35m goldgrün in den Wellen. Traumhaft.
Doch dann passierte es! Eine Regatta kam uns während des Drills gefährlich nahe. Zwei junge Burschen schickten sich an, über meine Schnur zu segeln. Und der Hecht an der Oberfläche! Versuche sie abzuwinken fruchteten nicht. Also gab es nur noch eines: Rute senkrecht ins Wasser und bangen und hoffen... Ich rechnete jeden Augenblick damit, daß die 13kg-PP erschlaffte. Aber Petrus war auf meiner Seite. Der Tanz konnte weitergehen. Aber was war das? Das Segelboot wendete, und nahm trotz meiner Gesten den gleichen Kurs zurück. NEIN! Doch dann sahen sie das Vieh, riefen und zeigten auf IHN. 
Das war nochmal gut gegangen. So ängstlich und glücklich bin ich in meinem Anglerleben noch nie gewesen.
Kurz vor dem Boot hatte der Hecht wohl den Braten gerochen und ging auf Tiefe. Aber er hatte kaum noch Kraft. Endlich konnte ich ihn über den Kescher führen, den mein Freund bereithielt, und unsere Jubelschreie hallten über den See. 110cm und eine wunderschöne Zeichnung. Aber seht selbst:





110er





Posing





Schau mir in die Augen Kleines





und tschüß...

Petri


----------



## Nordangler (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein kleines Foto.
Verdammt schwierig vernünftige Fotos zu machen, wenn man allein am Wasser ist und einen Fisch drillt.  

Sven


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petr an alle Fänger#h
Ihr legt ja ganz schöne Brummer vor 
Ich war heute früh mal wieder unterwegs...ist recht schwierig zur Zeit  überhaupt an Wasser zu kommen...naja dieser kleine Hecht hats dann doch  geschafft sich beim 3. Anlauf den Prolex-Spinner zu schnappen und ganz  knapp hängen zu bleiben.
Nach dem Foto durfte er wieder schwimmen.


----------



## zander1203 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ging es kurzentschlossen noch mal zum Vereinssee um auf Raufbisch zu angeln .
Da ich noch nicht wusste was ich für Köderfische bekomme hatte ich Sachen für Wels und Zander dabei .
Das Köderfisch fangen gestaltete sich sehr schwierig , da ständig  Karpfen auf dem Futterplatz waren und auch die 2 Maden oder ein Maikorn  nahmen .

Um 21 Uhr hatte ich dann endlich meine Köderfische zusammen und entschied mich dazu eine auf Wels und eine auf Zander zu legen .

Die Welsrute wurde gespannt mit einem ca 40-45 cm Brassen und die  Zanderrute wurde mit einem kleinen Brassen ca 10-12 cm in eine Ecke  neben einem Baum gelegt ..

Am Anfang kamen nur ganz vorsichtige Bisse auf den kleinen Brassen .
Um ca 00:30 ging mein Bissanzeiger mal durch und nach kurzem drill konnte ich einen ca 58 cm Zander landen ....



​ 




Rute wieder mit einem kleinen Brassen beködert und an die selbe Stelle geworfen ..

Um 02:00 Uhr bekam ich dann einen Biss auf der abgespannten Welsrute ,  also schnell hin . Reissleine war schon durch ,Rute in die Hand und  anschlag saß .
Nach kurzem (ca 15 s ), aber heftigen drill , war der Wiederstand weg .
Also nur eine Kurze Freude .......
Da alleine und mitten in der Nacht das Spannen fast unmöglich ist habe  ich die Rute umgebaut und einfach einen ca 20 cm Brassen auf Grund  gelegt .
Grade wieder im Schlafsack meldete sich mein Bissanzeiger von der  Zanderrute , schnell wieder raus aus dem Schlafsack und den  Anschlag  gesetzt . Starke Gegenwehr und ein schlagen mit der Schwanzflosse auf  die Wasseroberflache zeigte mit das ich wieder einen Wels dran hatte nur  leider auf dem dünnen Zeug und direkt neben dem Baum .
Also wieder kein langer Drill , er verschwand mitten im Baum  ..........
Frustriert legte ich mich wieder in den Schlafsack und 03:00 wurde ich  dann wieder geweckt durch die Welsrute , aber leider setzte ich den  Anschlag daneben ........

Dannach habe ich dann eingepackt und bin nach hause gefahren bevor noch schlimmere Sachen passieren ....

Es kann nur besser werden beim nächsten mal  ...


----------



## surfer93 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich ein neue Zander-PB und das sogar zum Saisonauftakt!
Besser kanns garnicht losgehn


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Barsche am WE in der Ahse in Hamm NRW

*32cm Bursche*






*&*

*25cm Knabe*


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! :m

Bei mir lief recht gut in der letzten Zeit. Neben zahlreichen kleinen Zandern, kamen auch eine ganze Reihe Fische um die 70 cm an Land. Ein Kapitaler vom 94 cm war auch dabei. |supergri


----------



## Teichbubi (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an euch allen, wunderbare Fische!! :m

Bei mir liefs knapp zwei Monate nach Anfang der Forellensaison an unserem Vereinsgewässer erstaunlich gut. Konnte an einem Tag 2 SeFos erbäuten; 85cm und 73cm. Ist zwar nicht mehr sooo Aktuell (Mai), hoffe aber, dass das nicht so schlimm ist |rolleyes











Liebe Grüße,
René


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich war gestern mit zwei Angelkollegen auf der Wupper-Talsperre unterwegs. Jeder von uns konnte einen Hecht beim schleppen mit Gufi fangen (der größte war 80 cm) und ich konnte noch einen schönen 45 cm Barsch beim twistern überlisten. Das Blut am Hecht stammt übrigens von mir, habe mich beim landen an seinen Kiemen verletzt. Alle Fische dürfen größer werden! 

















LG David


----------



## Thunderstruck (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ausser einigen Fischen zwischen 50 und 60 cm gabs an diesem Wochenende auch zwei Ü 70


----------



## Fury87 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute am Kanal gab es 11 Zander bis 64cm und 2 Barsche bis 32 cm!


----------



## Fury87 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute nochmal am Kanal, und in der ersten stunde kam nichts,  noch nichtmal ein Biss! Aber dann wurde es langsam besser es kamen viele  vorsichtige bisse, und am ende konnte Ich 7 Zandern und 3 Barsche  fangen, leider waren alle fische sehr klein, bis auf einer von den  Zandern.


----------



## Onkel Tom (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schicke Bilder Fury!

 Ich hatte in diesem Jahr anglerisch bisher so richtig  „Fäkalien am Stiefel“. Viele ausgestiegene Fische, vor allem Großbarsche, Großhechte am leichten Barschgerät, was in einem Totalverlust endete und zu allem Überfluss auch noch massiver Materialschwund durch Pech, eigene Dummheit und Köder fressende Unterwasserhindernisse.

  Heute nun sollte es sich dann doch bewahrheiten, auch die schlimmste Pechsträne muss mal vorbei gehen. Das tat sie dann auch und wie.

  Ich war bereits gute 2 Stunden am Gewässer unterwegs mit mäßigem Erfolg (2 kleine Barsche, ein ~ 65er Hecht), als Kumpel Christian dazu stieß. Zuerst händigte er mir einen neuen Kunstköder aus, mit dem er einen Tag zuvor bereits einen schönen Dickbarsch fangen konnte. Während ich ihm noch so erzählte, wie das hier an der aktuellen Angelstelle so läuft, hatte er auf diesen Köder gleich mal einen dicken Barsch im Drill und ich staunte nicht schlecht, weil ich diese Stelle bereits eine halbe Stunde beackert hatte. Der Barsch ergab dann eine Länge von 35 cm und er war recht fett. Natürlich montierte ich auch gleich die Neuerwerbung und schon der zweite Wurf brachte einen ganz ordentlichen Einschlag. Ich wusste gleich, „Dickbarschalarm“ und war echt froh, dass der diesmal hängen blieb. Gleich mal einen dicken Stachler verhaftet, das war schon mehr, als ich heute erwartet hatte.

  http://*ih.us/a/img838/7834/42erbarschii.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img849/3048/42errelease.jpg

  Nachdem der Fisch gefangen war, feuerte ich das Teil gleich wieder raus und es dauerte nicht wirklich lange, als es so dermaßen in die leichte Rocksweeper schepperte, dass ich kurz fast die Fassung verlor. War gleich klar, wenn das ein Barsch ist, fresse ich ’n Besen samt Putzfrau. Der Fisch blieb nach dem heftigen Biss am Boden kleben und bewegte sich gleichmäßig, langsam, aber dennoch sehr kräftig. Die genaue Größe konnte ich auf die weite Wurfentfernung nicht richtig einschätzen und nach der ersten kurzen Flucht, dachte ich so an einen ~70er Hecht. Als ich den Fisch dann allerdings etwas näher Richtung Rute bekam, beschlich mich da aber so ein Gefühl, erstens war da im Hinterkopf noch immer dieser wuchtige Einschlag beim Biss und zweitens war es irgendwie viel zu schwer für einen „mittleren“ Hecht. Scheinbar war diesem dann irgendwie doch klar, das hier irgendetwas nicht stimmt und die dann folgende Flucht bestätigte mein Bauchgefühl. So ganz klein ist der wohl nicht!

  Die Rocke hatte in den nächsten Minuten nun schwer zu tun und auch die Bremse der 2500er Shimano Twin Power Ci4 durfte das Eine oder Andere Liedchen trällern. Der erste Sichtkontakt brachte bei mir ein nüchternes „Oh ha“ hervor, welches mit einer weiteren brachialen Fluch kommentiert wurde. Christian sagte was von „der könnte wohl den Meter….“ Ich war mir da nicht ganz so sicher und tendierte ehr zum Bereich 85-90, auf jeden Fall ein ziemliches Kaliber a la „Ofenrohr“. Letztlich glückte auch diese Landung was mich bei meinem diesjährigen „Glück“ doch ziemlich wunderte. Bleibt zu vermerken, Christians Schätzung war näher dran.

  http://*ih.us/a/img15/116/98eresoxiii.jpg

  Nu bin ich auch wieder glücklich und freue mich sehr über diesen gelungenen Tag. Ich hoffe, dass meine Pechsträne damit ein jähes Ende gefunden hat und nun wieder bessere Tage angebrochen sind.


----------



## zander1203 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem beim letzten mal ja garnichts ging musste ich es wieder versuchen .
Also ging es gestern gegen 15:30 Uhr los zum Vereinsgewässer . Extra etwas früher um Köderfische zu fangen .
Es  gestaltete sich wieder mal sehr anstregend  da immer wieder Karpfen auf  dem Futterplatz eintrafen und sie jedesmal die Köderfische  verscheuchten .
Beim Stippen konnte ich einige Fische fangen .
Einen Döbel von ca 35 cm , 4 Karpfen konnte ich landen und mindestens 6 die mir den 16haken aufbogen .
Gegen Abend hatte ich dann meine 6 kleinen Köderfische und 2 größere zum Welsangeln .


In  der Dämmerung legte ich dann meine Raubfischruten raus , die Welsrute  vor das Seerosenfeld und die Zanderrute ca 15 m vom ufer entfernt .


Es  passierte die Nacht nicht sehr viel ausser das mein Platz anscheinend  zu einem Karpfenplatz geworden war und ich zahlreiche schnurschwimmer  hatte ...


Als ich grade anfangen wollte einzupacken  (gegen 08:20Uhr)  machte sich der Bissanzeiger  von meiner Welsrute mit  einem Dauerton bemerkbar .
Der anschlag saß , der Fisch hang, aber  kein starker wiederstand vorhanden . Nach sehr Kurzem Drill kam ein  Zander zum Vorschein der sich das handlange Rotauge mit dem 6/0 haken  und dem 1,2 mm Vorfach reingehauen hatte ...


Ein 61cm Zander ...









​







Dannach ging es dann nachhause  .......


----------



## loete1970 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die gestrige Mittagspause sollte eigentlich zum Echotest genutzt werden, trotzdem wurden 2-3 Würfe durchgeführt und es blieb dieser 68er hängen:


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Süß oder?
Das Wetter ist ja auch nicht das Schoenste.
Auf Koefi wollten sie an diesem Tag anscheinend nicht aber der hier, ein fetter 50er  und ein Entkommener#t fanden Gefallen an meinem Fatso :q

Anhang anzeigen 203019


Anhang anzeigen 203020


Anhang anzeigen 203021


Lg

Michi


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte neben diversem "Kleinzeug" heute den nächsten vorzeigbaren Zander auf einen Stint-Shad überlisten. 84 cm! Leider nicht das beste Foto, aber er sollte ja schnell wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## Mace23 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mahlzeit

heute meinen PB  Barsch gefangen .......    

dachte erst , es wäre ein guter Hecht!!??

aber dann kam der 42er Barsch ans Ufer........


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend gabs einen 66er Zander


----------



## jvonzun (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein ungewohntes Bild von mir... seit langem habe ich wieder einmal einen Versuch auf Zander gestartet, gestern gab es dann gleich 3 Stück. Fragt mich aber nicht,wie ich das geschafft habe und das aus meinem gehassten Sihlsee in der CH ...#c!
Freut mich aber sehr!!!


----------



## bream (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

am freitag gab's ne regenbogenforelle und am samstag nen döbel. beide haben auf nen kleinen, flach laufenden crank von gunki gebissen.


----------



## paule79 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
letzte Nacht habe ich mein Glück auf Zander, mit Köderfisch,versucht.
Köder waren ca. 10 cm lange Lauben.
Leider gab es keinen Zander,aber heute morgen bin ich mit meinen bisher größten Hecht, mit 105 cm,belohnt worden.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Paul98 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Moin, 
Ich habe dieses Jahr auch endlich mal einen anständigen Fisch aus dem Diemelsee gezogen. Ein 37er Barsch auf Dropshot vom Ufer mit einem einem Gummifisch den ich zufor von einem älterem Diemelseespezie bekommen habe:m





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## erikmelzer (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den konnte ich verhaften  
87cm und ein echtes Kraftpaket. Klasse Drill ! 
genialer Angeltag


----------



## MeisterFische (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klein aber schön gefärbt und meine erster mit meinen Selbstgequetschen Stahlvorfächern.
Köder Salmo Perch

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend war ich noch eine Runde mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Insgesamt gab es 3 Zander. 2x Nachwuchs und einen ca. 55er den ich beim schleppen fangen konnte. 

Ist ein etwas kurioses Foto geworden.
Schlauchboot und Selbstauslöser


----------



## Dakes87 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich war heute auch mal wieder in Köln auf Zander unterwegs. Das Hochwasser macht es gerade zurzeit nicht leicht. 
Aber heute ist einfach ein großer Traum von mir in Erfüllung gegangen.
Heftiger Biss und Schnur von der Rolle. Erst dachte ich ein Wels um 1m.
Dann aber ein komisches verhalten... Kopfschläge? Oder doch ein Wels der in die Schnur schlägt... 
Dann kam der Fisch das erstmal an die Oberfläche und ich traute meinen Augen nicht! Ein Monster von Zander!!!
Der Zander war vor meinen Füssen,erste Handlandung welche nicht geglückt ist. Wieder eine kleine Flucht und dann hat es im zweiten Anlauf geklappt. Das Maßband zeigte dann genau 100cm und ich war einfach nur überglücklich!!
Schnell nen paar Fotos gemacht und dann fiel er mir auch schon wegen dem Gewicht aus der Hand ins Wasser.
Absolut geiles Erlebnis!!!
LG Daniel


----------



## zanderzone (10. Juni 2013)

100 cm? Respekt!!

Bei mir gabs gestern nen 56 Zander und diesen 76er Rapfen!



Anhang anzeigen 203288


----------



## Siever (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Herren?!|bigeyes Hier werden aber wieder Kirschen präsentiert! Sauber, Jungs

Ich konnte gestern meinen Traumbarsch fangen. Es fehlen zwar noch 3 cm bis zur magischen 50er Marke, aber der gute war wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil euch allen!
Scheint ja richtig gut zu laufen, bei euch. Ich musste leider in die bisher aller schlechteste Saison starten, die ich je erlebt hab. Bis auf ein paar kleinere Barsche ging nichts, doch gestern hat es endlich geklappt. Nach 6 Tagen Jerken, Faulenzen, Schleppen und Vertikalen...


----------



## Print (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

Petri an alle Fänger! 

Nach dem gewaltigen Hochwasser konnte ich am Wochenende das erste Mal wieder ans Gewässer und wieder einen kapitalen Döbel landen!

Gruß


----------



## minden (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah 100cm Zetti....Genial!!!!
@Siever, auch geiles Foto von nem fetten barsch...@franz, jau das mit dem Schottenrock wär suboptimal gewesen, wobei, hätte bestimmt auch groß gewirkt so 

Ich hab momentan auch ein glückliches Händchen...

Hier ein schöner 77er Zetti und nen 90-Up Pike....


----------



## as12 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi

Den wollte ich auch zeigen
Bodden auf ruegen
Leider abhanden gekommen der setzkescher hatte ein loch

Von solch einem zander träume ich auch schon sehr lange


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, vor allem dem Meter.

Ich konnte heute auch meine persönliche Bestmarke knacken.
Heute war ich mit Boardi Daxy78 unterwegs und er zeigte mir einen neuen Spot.
Am Bodden angekommen wurden die Belly´s mit der Ausrüstung beladen. Geplant war es den Barschen an die Stacheln zu rücken. Und mit meiner 6,5g UL-Kombo war ich guter Dinge, auch einige überlisten zu können. Als wir über dem Kraut twitchten gab es einen spannenden Hecht-Nachläufer der den Köder leider verfehlte.
Später im tieferen Wasser wurden dann die Gummi´s ans Band geknüpft. Und nach einer halben Stunde gab es einen knallharten Biss. Die erste Vermutung war: mittlerer Hecht, Bremse auf & das Spiel ging los. Vom Drillverhalten blieb die Vermutung auch bestehen. Bis dann etwas helles aus der Tiefe kam.
Der Kontrahent entpuppte sich als 83er Zander und ich konnte mir den Jubelschrei nicht verkneifen.


  Leider, leider schüttelte sich der Strolch nach den Fotos nochmal ordentlich und rutschte dann aus meinen glitschigen Fingern. Daxy konnte dann später noch einen mittleren Esox verhaften.


----------



## Gaitzschie (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend gegen 22 Uhr hat sich endlich der Bißanzeiger meines Kumpels seid 2 Tagen zu Wort gemeldet und es kam ein wunderschöner 70ger Zander zum vorschein....


----------



## paule79 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri auch von mir an alle Fänger.

Bis jetzt verläuft für mich die Raubfischsaison ganz gut,bei 2 Sessions 2 Fische verhaftet und dann noch jeweils den PB geknackt.
Besser kann es nicht sein.

Gestern gab es diesen Barschmit 43 cm.
Trotz das sein Magen schon mit 3 fingerlangen Krebsen gefüllt war nahm er meinen Shad Gt in 11 cm Volley.

Ci@o


----------



## _Pipo_ (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich war seit langer Zeit mal wieder an meiner Lieblingswettern, die dieses Jahr sehr verkrautet ist...

Nach wenigen Minuten Stop&Go mit einem weiß/schwarzen Wobbler stand mein Köder kurz direkt an der Kraukante als plötzlich von unten ein aufgrissenes Maul aus dem Wasser schießt, das Resultat:





 Mmeine Strecke durchgefischt und dann auf dem Rückweg nochmal einen leicht größeren Wobbler im Barsch-Design gewählt, auch hier kam dann noch eine aggressive Attacke auf den stehenden Köder an der Oberfläche, ging allerdings daneben, Wobbler nochmal kurz angezogen und es kam erneut die Attacke:






Für 1 Stunde am Wasser eine gute Ausbeute ^^


----------



## DerEik (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Ende letzten Jahres meinen Schein gemacht und war gestern zum ersten mal am Wasser. Ich war allein und habe mir eine vermeintlich schöne Stelle in einem Nebenarm des Rheins gesucht.
Insgesamt war ich nur etwas über 1 Stunde am Wasser da ich nach über 40 Mückenstichen die Flucht angetreten habe.

Allerdings konnte ich in meiner ersten Stunde am Gewässer überhaupt gleich einen Fang landen. Eigentlich hatte ich es mit leichtem Gerät und kleinem Köder auf einen Barsch zum Abendessen abgesehen. Umso überraschter war ich dass der Fisch doch ordentlichen Kampfgeist gezeigt hat. Am Ufer bekam ich dann diesen Kollegen in meinen Kescher:






Sorry für das eigentlich unschöne Foto. Aber Hey, mein aller erster Fisch! Ich war allein und mega aufgeregt, da kam nichts besseres zu Stande. Gemessen hat der liebe Esox stattliche 63cm.

Gefangen mit meiner leichten Spinnrute 4-20g WG, 0,12er geflochtene mit FC Vorfach und einem 5cm GuFi an rundem Jigkopf.

Nun hat mich das Fieber erst recht gepackt! 

P.S.: Das nächste mal wird dann das FC gegen nen Stahlvorfach getauscht wenn selbst auf die kleinen Köder die Hechte abgehen ;-)


----------



## Dakes87 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank noch einmal für die Petris!!! :l
Hier noch einmal eine andere Variante vom Bild.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## pike-81 (14. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Gestern hat es bei mir auch wieder gescheppert.
Nach einigen herrlichen Somnertagen kam etwas Wind auf und der Himmel war bedeckt. Hechtwetter. Vorher waren sie ja fast ausschließlich abends aktiv.
Beim Schleppen im 50-60m tiefen Freiwasser war die Rute plötzlich krum.
Wieder Castaic Swimbait Trout 25cm
96er Hecht:


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner 53er Dübel von Gestern...


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern trotz nicht optimaler Voraussetzungen am Rhein (Hochwasser) gewesen. Die Angelsucht will ja befriedigt werden...  Zuerst hab ich was neues probiert, was nicht gleich funktionieren wollte und mein Kollege legte zwei kleinere Zettis vor. Nein, ich lasse mich nicht beeindrucken, wechsle nicht die Methode und ziehe das jetzt durch!!! Manchmal wird man dafür schließlich belohnt 
Kaum gedacht, zack holte ich auf! Erste Biss, verwandelt, neue Methode überzeugt, allerdings die Fischgröße, najaaaaaa... |rolleyes

Zwei weitere Bisse folgten, die aber leider nicht hängen blieben. Muss ich wohl noch ein wenig an mir arbeiten! |kopfkrat 
Dann passierte einige Zeit nichts mehr und ich wechselte den Spot. Erste Wurf, RUMMS, 58er Zanderkollege grüßte kurz die Sonne, geht doch!!! 
Ich lasse mal unkommentiert, dass mein Kollege kurz darauf auch noch einen Zetti erwischen konnte und er weitere Bisse versemmelte...
Tja und dann sollte mein Biss des Tages kommen  
Man quatscht, konzentriert sich nur halbherzig auf die Rute bis ein hammerharter Einschlag erfolgt, der durch den kompletten Körper geht und einen aus dem Delirium holt. *Adrenalinkick deluxe* :vik: Dafür geh ich Angeln!!!!

Kurzer knackiger Drill und zum Vorschein kommt dieser schöne 82er *grins*
http://*ih.us/a/img801/6658/xaji.jpg


----------



## raubfisch-ole (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischjäger! Sind ja wieder schöne Kirschen dabei! Ich konnte heute früh diesen schönen 77er fangen. 







Gruß Ole


----------



## AlsterRäuber (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin,

ich war die Tage auch mal in Alster Elbe und Bille unterwegs. Bin zwar kein großer Fotograf aber habe mal ein paar Bilder beigefügt. 
Alle Fische sind quasi in Hamburg mitten in der Stadt gefangen worden. Ich habe auch das erste mal meine Alsterbootkarte genutzt und habe mir mal ein kleines Ruderboot gemietet. 

Gruß


----------



## Martinez (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

41er Brücken-Barsch auf Gummi :k

http://*ih.us/a/img835/3074/uv5v.jpg

Petri in die Runde!


----------



## daniellohn (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin, 

wollte euch mal die schönsten Fänge von meinem Kollegen Lucas und mir präsentieren. Geangelt wurde an der Elbe, meistens auf Spinner oder Wobbler von Lucky Craft.

43 Barsch
http://*ih.us/a/img593/8153/txbx.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img854/458/xa5w.jpg

43 Barsch

http://*ih.us/a/img46/9611/8iha.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img266/1199/l8bq.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img443/7728/tdz5.jpg



http://img809.*ih.us/img809/2699/l7mk.jpg



Gruß Daniel


----------



## jvonzun (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

irgendwie habe ich wieder das Zander-Fieber. Zwar nicht so gross wie eure,aber in der CH gibt es leider immer noch wenige Glasaugen-Gewässer!





dazu gibt es aber auch noch Barsche, Seesaiblinge und Felchen


----------



## _Pipo_ (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern !

War heute das erste Mal mit Kameramann am Wasser, die letzten Bisse der Hechte kamen so aggressiv, dass ich Hoffnung hatte, mal eine solche Attacke auf Film zu bekommen.

Die Attacke war dann eher harmlos, aber immerhin beim ersten Anlauf einen Biss filmen können.

Hier ein Foto der Beute, das Video folgt:





72cm, 2,9kg + einen anverdauten Fisch im Kescher.


----------



## blueman666 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe meine erste schöne Kirsche gefangen!!
90cm


----------



## siloaffe (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein Paar Fische der letzten Tage......

Barsch 39cm 
Zander 55-70cm 
Hecht 75cm 
Waller 95cm


----------



## serge7 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Heute habe ich auch wieder was zu vermelden. Nach einigen guten Zandern bis 70 stieg mir heute nach Feierabend noch dieser 86er Kracher ein. PB eingestellt. Leider fehlte 1 cm für eine neue Bestmarke aber ich bin auch so sehr sehr zufrieden...Wieder mal ein Sahnetag heute...

Petri Heil wünscht
Sergio


----------



## blueman666 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu diesem tollen Fisch serge!!!

Ich war auch wieder los und hab auch was erwischen dürfen:

Nach 4 Würfen Zander 45cm / Klein aber fein |rolleyes





Danach einen Fehlbiss....
Mein Kumpel hat nen kleinen Hecht und 65er Zander gelandet

Danach kreischte die Bremse bei mir...
Ein schöner 85cm Hecht -> Leider am Rücken gehakt






Alles in allem wieder ein guter Angeltag! :l


----------



## Fury87 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an allen Fängern!


----------



## ulfisch (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus Jungs
ich habe heute etwas selteneres an die Leine bekommen einen 48cm Döbel
ca. 2.5 Kg schwer(mit der personenwaage gemessen)


----------



## Balam0r (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen!

Auch wenn ansich eine Bachforelle jetzt nichts soooo besonderes ist, für mich war sie es in jedem Falle :vik:

Sollte eigentlich ein reines Karpfengewässer sein. Die Enkelin des Besitzers erwähnte beiläufg dass vor Jahren auch mal ein paar Barsche drin waren. Also einen Mepps montiert und auf einmal gibts einen Schlag #6

54 cm und 1800g


----------



## ayron (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werf mal einen 73 Zetti und einen 65+ Rapfen ins Rennen.....
Fotos sind recht mies, aber haste kein Iphone haste keins


----------



## Wallerdundi (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles echt schöne Fänge  und weil so schön is mach ich auch mal mit  ein 75er Zander mit einem Gewicht von ca 4,5 kg, gefangen auf einen weißen Gummifisch von Berkley D


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs heute Abend einen kleinen Zander auf Wobbler.
Einen vermutlich etwas besseren auf Gummi, hab ich kurz vorm Boot verloren. 

Um 0.00 Uhr hatte es noch 21°C am Wasser...


----------



## bream (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

über die letzten tage verteilt hatte ich einige kleine döbel, meinen ersten barsch auf wobbler und dann noch einen schönen 33er barsch. leider ist mir unter einer brücke ein noch grlößerer barsch ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Siever (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Leute!!
Bei mir läuft es zur Zeit sehr durchwachsen. Viele kleine Fische, viele Abrisse, wenig Zeit...  . Und wenn dann doch mal ein guter einsteigt, vergeige ich es irgendwie... . Das ist manchmal der Preis für eine "obercoole" Handlandung... . Aber ihr kennt das ja, manchmal liegt der Kescher viel zu weit weg oder er muss aus abergläubischen Gründen erst noch mühsam aufgeklappt werden... 

Na gut, hier wenigstens noch ein Bild vom Wochenende. Und auch kleine Fische sind Fische


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo an alle
Muß auch mal was Posten, ist schon 3 Wochen her aber ich glaube durchaus vorzeigbar.




49 cm




48 cm




und noch 1 Schöner

Gruß zokker


----------



## Pippa (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Vor allem zu den den Barschen! 

Als Barschverrückter sei mir mein leicht grünlicher Teint verziehen ;-)

Da hierzulande (an meinen Gewässern) bis vor zweieinhalb Wochen nichts in Sachen Barsch ging, habe ich es in NL versucht. Die hiesigen Buhnenbarsche waren überraschenderweise kooperativer, was den Landgang anging. Exemplare bis zu 68cm ließen den heimischen Frust vergessen. 

Aber nun geht's auch hier wieder los auf die Stacheligen...


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Immer herrlich hier die Fangbilder einiger echt herausragender Fische anzuschauen!! PETRI Jungs!!!!

Nach letztem Freitag mit dem ü80er ging es an 4 weiteren Tagen auf Tour. Insgesamt 30 Fischen durfte ich kurz die Welt jenseits der Wasseroberfläche zeigen!  
Leider war viel „Kleinzeug“ dabei, warum es auch viele Fehlbisse und Aussteiger gab. Allerdings gab’s gerade am Montag bei ungefähr jedem fünften Wurf ein „Tock“, was einfach überragend war und keine Langeweile aufkommen ließ 

Der einzige Barsch meiner Touren. Kein Riese…
http://*ih.us/a/img37/8379/rakw.jpg

57er
http://*ih.us/a/img822/7104/vbdp.jpg

Oberkörperfrei war angesagt. Man war das heiß!!! http://*ih.us/a/img40/5136/acwt.jpg

62er
http://*ih.us/a/img191/2360/u4fz.jpg

Momentan läuft es für meinen Geschmack sehr gut! Allerdings ist die Durchschnittsgröße nicht „der Burner“, dafür kommt durch die ständigen Fehlbisse und Aussteiger nie Langeweile auf!


----------



## Matticarp (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, gestern 23. 93 cm, 8,3 kg auf 5 cm gummi. die spritzenden weissfische auf der oberfläche haben mir gezeigt wo er steht, geil ;


----------



## Matticarp (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## sadako (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine schlaflose Nacht hat sich mal wieder bezahlt gemacht! (Auch, wenn die Bild-Quali dank fehlendem Blitz mal wieder unter aller Sau ist... |rolleyes)


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nebst unzähligen Barschen gabs dann gestern och noch nen 73ér Rapfen.







Gruß Toxe


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,

Erst einmal ein fettes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischjäger!!!

ich war Ende Mai / Anfang Juni mit 3 weiteren Angelfreunden am Greifswalder Bodden, und am Peenestrom.

Wir haben bei einem großen Guiding-Unternehmen gebucht, und sind echt nicht enttäuscht worden.

Wir waren einen Tag auf dem Greifswalder Bodden, und 2 Tage auf dem Peenestrom. Insgesamt sind  12 Zander bis 85 cm und 40 Hechte bis 97 cm rausgekommen.

Anbei ein paar Fische:


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

.... und noch welche:


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

... und die letzten 2 Bilder für Euch:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!
Anscheinend läufts bei allen ganz gut, das sieht man gerne!
Habe eben mit den Kaulis von Balzer, die man hier im Board ergattern konnte, einen guten Spot angesteuert und konnte einen 48er vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## Nordangler (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ohne große Worte. :k

Sven


----------



## Migg91 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Im Gegensatz zu euren tollen Fängen ist das hier sicher nichts besonderes, aber da ich Anfänger bin und das meine ersten Fänge sind bin ich trotzdem stolz drauf |rolleyes


----------



## paule79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,
gestern abend auch erfolgreich gewesen.
Nach mehreren kleinen Barschen kam dann dieser mit 41 cm zum Vorschein.
Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Onkel Tom (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, echt schöne Fische habt ihr da wieder gefangen! #6

 Es fällt mir wirklich schwer, mein diesjähriges Angelpech noch in Worte zu fassen, aber nach vielen frustrierenden Momenten, gibt es wenigstens gelegentlich auch mal Glück und heute war es dann mal wieder so weit.

  Nach der Arbeit noch schnell Rasen gemäht und dann bei bereits leicht einsetzendem Regen ans Wasser gefahren. Seit Wochen ist das Zielgewässer nicht mehr vom Ufer aus zu beangeln, da es zu stark von anderen Gewässernutzern besucht wird. Heute bei Regen, bedecktem Himmel und relativ kühlen Temperaturen war gleich deutlich weniger los. 

  Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten fing ich dann doch meinen ersten Fisch des Tages, einen 66er Esox. Anschließend schlug das Pech wieder zu, zunächst verfehlte ein guter Barsch mehrfach den Oberflächenköder, um dann doch kurz hängen zu bleiben und dann letztlich auszuschlitzen. Dann hämmerte ein noch besserer Barsch auf einen Twitchbait, um nach knackigem Drill kurz vorm Ufer erneut auszusteigen.

  Nun war ich wieder etwas erregt, angelte aber dennoch konzentriert weiter. Zum Glück, denn dann schlug es gleich noch mal ganz heftig ein und ich dachte erst an einen mittleren Hecht. Nach kurzer Drillzeit war ich mir dann doch sicher, dass es der Zielfisch ist und so kam es dann auch. Wieder saßen die Haken ziemlich weit vorne und so drillte ich sehr behutsam und griff letztlich sogar zum Kescher, nur nicht wieder verlieren.

  Es ging alles gut und so fing ich ein ganz schönes Moped.

  http://*ih.us/a/img845/3383/0gj7.jpg

  Anschließend wurde der Regen dann doch zu heftig, so dass ich die Nummer abbrach, allerdings auch völlig zufrieden.


----------



## xsxx226 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle!
Bei mir gabs heute nen Hecht mit 103cm.
Gebissen hat er auf nen Fluo-Grün Zander-Uki.


----------



## brauni (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6
Ich war die letzten Tage auch ni untätig!


----------



## brauni (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und noch paar Fotos!|supergri


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eigentlich mach ich kaum noch Bilder, zumindest nicht von Schniepeln. -Im Zuge eines Testberichts entstand dann doch mal das ein oder andere, hier mal ein exemplarisches Beispiel:

http://*ih.us/a/img856/5166/taix.jpg


----------



## ameisentattoo (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!
Nach einer scheinbar endlosen Durststrecke in diesem Jahr hat sich jetzt doch ein schöner Barsch verführen lassen.

Micky


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend gabs den wohl kleinsten Zander den ich je auf einen 12er Gummi ans Band bekommen habe 

Petri an alle Fänger, die hier gezeigten Barsche lassen mich echt vor Neid erblassen!


----------



## siloaffe (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Heute Abend gabs den wohl kleinsten Zander den ich je auf einen 12er Gummi ans Band bekommen habe
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger, die hier gezeigten Barsche lassen mich echt vor Neid erblassen!




Ja die kleinen Zander leiden zum Teil an extremen größenwahn|rolleyes 


Der Kamerad hier hat sich letzten Herbst an nem 5" FinS versucht


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja ja kleine Zander, ich hatte beim Barschangeln auch mal einen.




Gruß zokker


----------



## phirania (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nun denn gefangen vom Kollegen.
Kann sich schon sehen lassen.
Wels,172 cm gefangen in der Werse in Münster.
Ein kleiner Fluß,mit vielen Geheimnissen....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
solangsam muss ich sagen, dass mir die Kaulis immer mehr gefallen. Diesmal wars ein 42er.


----------



## soadillusion (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder einer^^
57 cm auf KöFi!


----------



## Raubbrasse (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die letzten Fänger.

Heute gab es bei mir diese Hechte von 64,67 und 80cm.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier auch mal ein schöner mit 61 auf Köfi beim Nachtansitz.
Weiß Jemand was es mit der Blutroten Schwanzflosse auf sich hat?


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen!

Die fränkischen Rapfen sind zur Zeit in Beisslaune. Hab innerhalb einer Stunde dieses Quartett auf die Schuppen legen können - alle Ü60!


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern mal wieder mein Glück am Rhein versucht.

Es hat gleich zu Beginn recht vielversprechend begonnen. Wurm ran ans Band, raus damit in die Fluten und schon hing der erste (wenn auch kleine) Barsch. Also gleich wieder rein mit dme Wurm, wenige Minuten später hinh dann ein wohl genährter 32er Barsch. 

Danach wurde es leider etwas ruhiger, weshalb ich mit der Spinne bewaffnet loszog um den Hechten nachzustellen. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Also wieder zurück zjm Ansitz, wurm ran, Biss, Anhieb ins Leere. Wurm wieder rein, und sofort wieder Biss. Diesmal hig der Fisch. Eine schöne 70er Rheinbarbe. 

Danach wurde es wieder etwas ruhig. Daher habe ich mit der UL-Spinne bewaffnet einen Versuch auf Barsch & Döbel gewagt. Zunächst gab es erstmal nur einen Schniepelbarsch von etwa 10cm. Darauf folgte eine deutlich heftigere Attacke auf den 1er Mepps. Es war ein Hecht. Mit 54cm wahrlich nicht der größte seiner Art. An der UL-Spinne (WG 4g, 0,14er Mono) in mitten von Krautfeldern jedoch immer wieder ein besonderer Nervenkitzel.

Gegen Abend kam dann nochmal ein Wurm ans Band. Mit Erfolg. Ein 87er Aal konnte nicht wiederstehen.
Unten ein Bild von der Wasserschlange (Da der Fotograf nicht sonderlich geübt im Umgang mit Smartphones ist inkl. Nahaufnahme seiner Finger...). Von den anderen Fischen gibt es keine Fotos.


Greetz & always tight lines,

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## raubfisch-ole (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! Heute konnte ich einen hart erarbeiteten 80er Esox fangen. 




Gruß Ole


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war kein Friedfischwetter, zu kalt und windig.
Also war ich hechten.|supergri


----------



## master030 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich die magische Metermarke genknackt 1,13m 10 KG.

MfG Daniel


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder sehr schöne Fische die hier gemeldet wurden! Prima #6

@master030 
Das ist mal ne Granate! Petri Heil #6

Ich war heute Abend mit Gummi an einem Stausee unterwegs und konnte seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten mal wieder einen Barsch fangen:






Einen Zander gabs dann ebenfalls noch:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem nun Winterwetter, Hochwasser und Raubfischschonzeiten vorbei sind, gibt's ja viele Fänge.

Zum weiteren "anheizen" hier mal die Gewinner des ersten halben Jahres:
HeK
Elgar
Mr.Drillinger
Svenno 02
esox1000
Dakes87

Die Gewinner wurden benachrichtigt!

*Haltet euch ran, meldet Fische, gewinnt Rollen!!!!!*


*Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*ENERGY PTI 0502030*




Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den
Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der
Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte
Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten
kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich
dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle
den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und
Bezahlbarkeit finden.

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer
mit Anti-Drall-System

Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Bela B. (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@: Ein dickes Petri Heil an lezten Fänger.

@ Gewinner: Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Bei mir gab es am Samstag diesen 72cm Zander,der wie immer wieder schwimmen durfte.#6

Bela B.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meinen Glückwunsch an alle erfolgreichen Petrijünger (Wahnsinn, so einige Brummer dabei) und natürlich auch an die Gewinnspiel-Glückspilze #6

Nachdem es stückzahlenmäßig die letzten Wochen so klasse lief, war es dieses Wochenende damit vorbei...
Am Samstag konnte ich noch 1 Barsch und 3 Zander fangen. 

Der Größte
http://*ih.us/a/img23/2190/9xz4.jpg

Am Sonntag sorgte nur noch meine Freundin mit ihrem ersten Zander für ein kleines Highlight. Mit 35-40cm kein Riese, aber die Freude war trotzdem groß! 
Ich durfte Guide spielen und musste mich mit 2 Bissen und einem Aussteiger zufrieden geben. Mache ich aber gerne, wenn die Freundin über beide Ohren strahlt!


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

45 cm bei 3 Pfund gestern abend auf Mepps Spinner:vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
habe heute Abend schnell noch ne kurze Runde gedreht. 
Nachdem ich schon einige Spots erfolglos abgefischt hatte, bin ich an die "letzte Stelle". Dort entdeckte ich auf ca. 40m Entfernung zum Ufer einen großen Köfi-Schwarm an der Oberfläche. 

Voll durchgezogen und den Gufi mitten rein gefeuert. Direkt in der ersten Absinkphase gab es einen Biss, welchen ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Gummi wieder angejiggt und Bumm - wieder ein Biss. Diesmal konnte ich den Anhieb durchbringen und einen kleinen Zander, der sich den 12cm Kauli voll reingehämmert hatte, sicher landen. 






Zander zurück. Gufi wieder an die gleiche Stelle geworfen. In der 3. Absinkphase wieder ein harter Biss, nach einem wunderbaren Drill konnte ich dann einen schönen Zander landen. 






Danach ging gar nichts mehr. Vermutlich waren da einige Zander aktiv am Beute machen und ich war zufällig zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, 
nach dem Barsch konnte ich am Wochenende den Dreikampf am Dreiländereck komplettieren...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
war heute in der größten Mittagshitze mit Topwaterbaits unterwegs. Insgesamt hatte ich 12 Bisse auf Topwater von denen ich leider nur einen landen konnte...dieser hatte eine Länge von 87 cm und war genau 4 kg schwer...ausnahmsweise wurde dieser mal entnommen


----------



## xaru (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Ho 

So, nach gut über einer Woche ohne Auto wegen Wildunfall konnte ich mein geliebtes Stück Heute um 18:00 wieder entgegen nehmen.

Das war dann eben auch eine Woche, ohne mal für eine Stunde ans Wasser zu kommen, was für mich schon ein hartes Stück war  

Da hab ich mir nur noch gedacht das ich eben Heute vor der Nachtschicht wo ich jetzt auch bin, noch für 15 Min paar Würfe an einem See mache der eh direkt auf dem Weg zur Arbeit liegt. Dazu hab ich mir noch schnell meine Abu Veritas Spin mit 24Gr. Wurfgewicht und einem Flex Rib Shad mit 6 cm in den Kofferraum geworfen evtl. geht ja ein schöner Barsch oder Zander drauf.

Meine Freundin hat heute auch frei und begleitet mich natürlich, was Sie immer macht wenn ich mal Nachtschicht hab und sie frei. So gings dann 18:30 los.

18:35 dann am Wasser, kleine Tasche mit Gufis, Maßband und Zange und die Rute zusammen gesteckt. Gefischt hab ich dann an einem kleinen Rohr, wo durch einen Bach bisschen Wasser einläuft.

Gut, erster Wurf...zweimal gejiggt erster Biss, kurzer aber harter Fischkontakt und zack weg. Dacht ich mir egal hattest wenigstens einen Biss. Nächster Wurf, durch gejiggt und kurz vorm Ufer Biss, nicht wirklich Aktion, war ein Zander von vielleicht 20 cm.

Dritter Wurf brachte dann gar nichts, vierter Wurf ging dann rechts neben mich, gar nicht weit, nur vielleicht 10 Meter rausgependelt. Gufi am Grund, dreimal gekurbelt rucker in der Rute, Anschlag und meine Rolle sang ein Lied! 

Meine Abu war so ziemlich fast an Ihrer Grenze mit ihren 24 Gr. Wurfgewicht und 2 Metern und ging bis ins Handteil durch, meine Freundin hinter mir sagte nur "pass doch auf die bricht gleich", ich sagt dann nur "awa des bassd scho"  

Nach gut 10 min Drill dann der erste Sichtkontakt "ein Waller", mein erster gedanke war nur Fu** du musst in 15 Minuten auf Arbeit sein! Aber egal, den krieg ich schon raus. Der Tanz ging dann Noch so ca. 15 Minuten und dann kam er schön langsam auf mich zu, da war nur noch das problem das zwischen mir und Wasser ca. 1 Meter waren wo ich nicht runter kam. Da dachte ich an das Rohr was ca. 20 cm ins Wasser ragt. Mit der Rute in der Hand dann da runter gegrabellt und irgendwie versucht da nen halt zu kriegen. 

Hat zum Schluss dann auch ein Happy End gegeben, Freundin hatte die Rute in der Hand, ich unten auf dem Rohr und den Wels per Handlandung beim ersten Versuch gelandet.

1,35 Meter zeigte mir mein Maßband und schätz ihn mal auf ca. 15 kg. War schon ein kleines Highlight mit der Rute und der 0,10er Fireline und das noch kurz vor der Arbeit die vier Würfe mit drei Fischkontakten. 
Zu Spät bin ich natürlich nicht gekommen |kopfkrat.

Hier noch die Bilder
Gruß xaru


----------



## mathei (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern. bei mir gab es barsch satt. bei 33 cm war leider wieder schluß.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, bei mir kam gestern Abend dieser Bursche zu Besuch. 




Gruß Ole


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs, sehr schöne Fische! 

Ich bin momentan viel mit Oberflächenködern unterwegs, aber immer nur recht kurz. Richtig doll ist es noch nicht, aber gelegentlich bleibt mal was hängen. 

http://*ih.us/a/img836/9815/ifsw.jpg


----------



## pascal.s (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich!
habe die Letzen Tage viele Tipps bekommen zum Angeln mit Köderfisch( Vielen Dank nochmal).
Heute habe ich es angewendet und konnte mein ersten Raubfisch überlisten! :vik::vik:
Ein Zander !
Leider ist er auf den Bild etwas klein aber er hat sein Mindestmaß (50cm) 
Durch die Hitze habe ich den Fisch so schnell wie möglich ausgenommen so erst danach ein Foto gemacht,deswegen so Schlank
(Habe den Zander mitgenommen weil es mein erster wahr und den Köder verschluckt hat und so sowieso nicht überlebt hätte)

Danke nochmal für die Tipps 

Gruß Pascal


----------



## geierle (3. Juli 2013)

Ist bei mir zwar schon was länger her. Aber da ich erst mit dem angeln dieses Jahr angegangen habe war ich letztens das erste mal bei uns am Verein auf Hecht jagen. Und konnte direkt zwei Hechte auf Spinner landen. Der erste war ca 50cm (vor Aufregung vergessen zu messen) und der zweite 63cm (da habe ich ans messen gedacht dde01)

Und den anderen natürlich auch ein Fettes Petri zu ihren tollen Fängen


----------



## jvonzun (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Woche war ich mit meinen Kids in Follonica im Abschlusslager, jedoch ist das Mittelmeer auch dort leergefischt udn so blieb ich mit meinen Wobblern vom Ufer, wie auch vom Pedalo aus Schneider...






dafür gab es zu Hause wieder Fisch!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Boardies und Petri in die Runde... 

Klasse Fische habt ihr hier wieder rausgezaubert... #6

Ich konnte gestern auch endlich mal wieder einen Erfolg feiern und gleichzeitig nach 15 Minuten Kräftemessen meinen Wels- PB nach oben schrauben... 

Der Gute war 1,34 m lang und brachte satte 8 Kilo Filet... |rolleyes

Gebissen hat er auf einen 2,5" Grubster von Lunker City in rot/ gelb... 

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Siever (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute, Glück und Pech liegen beim Angeln so dicht beieinander... .
Nachdem mir gestern 2 Kollegen abgesagt haben, bin ich allein vom Ufer aus los und wollte mal wieder neue Stellen erkunden.
Nachdem ich gestern Abend zu Beginn ein paar kleiner Barsche erwischte, wollte ich es dann doch mal auf Hecht probieren. Beim ersten Wurf ging mir dabei mein schöner 30cm Real Eel flöten, der aufgrund seiner Bissspuren einen hohen Wert für mich hatte
So ein Mist#q
Später probierte ich es dann an einer anderen Stelle mit schneller Strömung in der Hoffnung, einen Döbel aus dem Wasser zu kitzeln. Schon beim ersten Wurf knallte es in der Rute. Mein allererster Rapfen!!!:l  Es ist dieses tolle und besondere Gefühl, wenn man eine Fischart zum ersten Mal fängt... .
Leider wurde ich nur 2 Minuten später von der rosaroten Angelwolke geholt. Ein Wurf, ein Biss wie ein Blitz und bsssssssssss. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt, die Bremse war schon recht gut zu und der Fisch zog und zog. 30 Meter, 40 Meter und dann ein Stopp. Ich versuchte, den Stopp zu nutzen um wieder etwas Schnur zu gewinnen. Der Fisch stand wie ein Brett und dann wieder "bsssssssssss". Unglaublich! Und dann: ab! #q ;+ :r #d   Ich hole den Köder ein und beide Drillinge (VMCs) sind total verbogen... Wels?? Ich fischte mit ner 3000er Battle, 0,17er Code Red und einer Yasei Pike Spinning, also gar nicht mal so leichtem Gerät und trotzdem hatte ich keine Chance. 

Ich machte noch ein paar Würfe und fuhr mit gemischten Gefühlen nach Hause. Ich wusste nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte... .




:l


----------



## soadillusion (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

70er von gestern Nacht. Gebissen auf eine Plötze. Lustiger Weise hatte er auch noch einen lebenden Barsch im Maul.


----------



## Kecks17 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schön auf Tauwurm in 15 meter Tiefe gebissen:m


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ergebnis 7 stündiger Angelei voller Brennnesseln  Dornen und unzähligen Mückensticken. 
Ach was tut man nicht alles um einen Döbel zu fangen


----------



## Glasauge (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin,

heute war mal ein richtig guter Tag.:m
Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs und konnten insgesamt 2 Barsche und 2 Zander fangen.
Hier mal die vermeintlich besseren Fische |supergri

http://*ih.us/a/img834/7457/xqm4.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img818/4083/wpvs.jpg

Drei der Vier haben unmittelbar am Ufer, quasi fast unter der Rutenspitze gebissen.


Gruß 

Michael


----------



## peterpanik (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi!

Beim mir gabs gestern einen 82er auf Gummi


----------



## Wurschtsepp (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs heute 5 Hechte beim werfen, größer war dieser 87er.


----------



## MeisterFische (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich war heute auch auf Barsche los konnte nur einen kleinen fangen.

Dafür hatte ich aber einen Biss, den ich bisdato noch nicht erlebt hatte! Ich habe den Fisch nach 15min nicht einmal sehen können, die Skeletor 7-28 war bis ins Handteil gebogen und es gab keine chance den Fisch zu halten. Natürlich war er dann irgendwann ab#q#q! 
Ich wäre fast ausgerastet, nun frage ich mich was das wohl war mir war nämlich bisher nicht bekannt das es hier bei uns in der Ems auch schon Welse gibt! 
Großer Hecht würde ich auchschließen da der Fisch stur am Grund entlang gezogen ist! Naja ich komme wieder und zwar mit schwerer Rute.

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## jvonzun (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kaum zu glauben für mich,aber es gab wieder einen




http://s1.haken.ch/isets/img49546_14025_7.jpg


----------



## Bela B. (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an lezten Fänger.

Bei mir gab es gestern einen Hecht von 81cm,der auf einen kleinen 5cm Shad beim Barschangeln ging.

Bela B.


----------



## blueman666 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War auch wieder los! Paar schöne Zander waren wieder dabei 
Erst ein 72er vorgestern 





Danach nochn 70er!





Gestern noch einen hübschen 66er *.*





Gleich gehts nochmal los, vielleicht kommt ja wieder was  
ich werde berichten. Wünsche euch auch viel Glück!!


----------



## Bela B. (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war ich einmal mit Wathose unterwegs.Dabei konnte ich diesen Hecht von 77cm auf Wobbler fangen.

Bela B.


----------



## flx1337 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute am Bach unterwegs und wollte eig Bafos und Barsche auf nen kleinen Spinner fangen. Ein paar Barsche blieben auch hängen und dann konnte ich einen Fisch rauben sehen. Ein Wurf und nichtmal eine Kurbelumdrehung und diese wunderschöne Regenbogenforelle kanllte sich den Spinner voll rein. War wirklich ein extrem geiler Drill an der UL-Rute


----------



## Siever (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So Leute, einige haben ja meine Misserfolge aus den letzten Tagen nachlesen können. Ich danke euch erstmal für die aufmunternden Worte, die mich dann doch motiviert haben... . Also bin ich gestern trotz Partywochenende um 7 Uhr ans Wasser. Leider stieg in der Zeit zwischen 7 und 10 nur ein Döbel ein bzw. aus. Ich dachte schon "das wird nix mehr" als ich dann kurz vor Ende in einer Stunde noch 2 Barsche und 3 Hechte erwischen konnte  Ein 80+ stieg kurz vor dem Kescher aus, was mir aber dieses mal aufgrund eines tollen Ausfluges scheixxegal war.

Euch allen eine gute Woche!!!


----------



## pk0312 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Fische vom WE 53 er Barsch und 48er Barsch


----------



## siloaffe (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Zahlendreher von Freitag, 58er Zander + 85er Hecht beide aus dem Rhein


----------



## Meterjäger (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:l:l:l


----------



## blueman666 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern auch 2 schöne Fische!
65er Hecht






Kurz vor Ende,nachdem ich sagte:das sind jetzt die letzten 2 Würfe

80cm


----------



## MeisterFische (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute.

War heute mittem Sammy ne erste Runde oberflächenangeln und mich hats direkt erwischt.

Mehrere Barsche wie der auf dem Bild und als Bonus noch nen kleinen aber feinen Hecht der sich den Sammy aber sowas von der Oberfläche reingezimmert hat.

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## brauni (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! Bei mir hat es gestern auch ordentlich gerappelt!


----------



## Finke20 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Hier mal einer vom Wochenende.

http://*ih.us/a/img607/8963/zdyd.jpg


----------



## magic.j (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute,

Heut morgen kurz am Wasser gewesen.insgesamt drei Hechte mit 84,70 und 64cm.alle auf nen 6er Shaker gefangen in Rainbowtrout.einen richtig guten noch verloren.somit wurde die neue Fox Rage Ultron Spinning Medium Lure eingeweiht.
Anhang anzeigen 205091

Anhang anzeigen 205092

MfG
Joe


----------



## magic.j (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ich keine zwei hochladen konnte hier das andere Bild
Anhang anzeigen 205097


----------



## MeisterFische (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oberflächenangeln die 2.
Köder : Lc Sammy.

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## soadillusion (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Rapfen, mit 45cm!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier auch noch.:m


----------



## Siever (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#h  Vorgestern gingen bei mir nach Feierabend ein paar Barsche in Einheitsgröße an den Haken






Gestern stieg dann beim gefühlten 1783. Wurf dieser hübsche Stachelritter am Rhein ein|supergri  






Euch allen ein entspanntes und fischreiches Wochenende!


----------



## straleman (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

îch konnte neulich einen neuen PB verbuchen 86cm


----------



## mathei (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri schöne zander.
heute abend gab es bi mir schöne barsche.
etliche 30er durften mit nach hause.


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Wochen! :m

Bis zum heutigen Tag war mein größter Zander einen Zentimeter länger als mein größter Hecht. Jetzt nicht mehr, denn beim Test einer neuen Stelle fing ich ein 114 Zentimeter langes "Krokodil" in der Elbe. Schon beim zweiten Wurf schnappte der Riese zu. Er nahm einen 12,5er Stint-Shad und lieferte einen knapp 10-minütigen Drill, bei dem er nur am Zusatzdrilling hing. Aber das Material hat super gehalten.





Noch ein paar weitere große Räuber der letzten Wochen:




144er Waller beim Zanderspinnfischen im Po/Italien auf 10er Attractor-Shad.




98er Zander aus der Elbe auf Stint-Shad.




75er Rapfen aus der Elbe auf Stint-Shad.




90er Zander aus der Elbe.




96er Hecht beim Schleppen im Plauer See auf 30er Canelle-Shad.


----------



## fishing jones (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,
und Veit zu seinen dicken Brocken :m

Ich verbrachte von Mittwoch bis heute mit einem Kumpel meinen ersten Kurzurlaub am Bodden. Gefischt wurde einen Tag mit einem Guide und zwei Tage vom Mietboot jeweils acht Stunden vor Stralsund. In großer Hoffnung auf echt dicke Krokodile wurde unsere Hoffnung ein wenig getrübt als wir mit dem Guide an unserem ersten Tag, bei doch recht starkem Nordwind, einen Schneider verbuchen mussten.
 Ein quergehakter Brassen tröstete dann über sonst drilllosen Stunden hinweg:c
Gefischt wurden diverse Gummis zwischen 5 und 20cm sowie Blinker, Wobbler etc. Unser Mitstreiter verbuchte immerhin zwei 60er Hechte, der Guide einen 70er Hecht und nen 60er Zander. Alles in allem ein sehr schwieriger Tag...

Weiter ging es an Tag 2 und 3 mit dem Mietboot, ausgestattet mit Echolot, die Kanten von 4-10m Tiefe abzugrasen, sowie die Flachwasserbereiche von 2m Tiefe mit den Spinner und Blinker zu durchkämmen. Heraus sprangen zu zweit 4 Hechte von 60-72cm und zwei Barsche von 28 & 32cm,sowie einen ca.70er Hecht der leider ausstieg.
Bei sonnigem Wetter war es trotz der mäßigen Fänge ein schöner Urlaub mit Lust auf mehr:m
Die gefangenen Fische lieferten tolle Drills und waren gut im Futter. Hier ein paar Pics...

Tight Lines & viele Grüße 
Jonas


----------



## Fattony (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich .. Mein erster Meter :-D

Angebissen auf Mistwurmbündel..

Endlich Endlich Endlich ;-)

Lg Tony


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja ähm, WAHNSINN, was hier so einige aus dem Wasser ziehen!!!! Petri und *chapó!!!*

Ich war gestern an einem für mich noch unbekannten Gewässer. Es gelang mir trotzdem insgesamt 7 Zettis und einen Barsch zu überlisten.
Alles in allem, war ich mit meiner ersten Tour mehr als zufrieden! 

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen des gestrigen Tages...

Vormittags angenehm kühl und bewölkt.
http://*ih.us/a/img189/3504/2n8l.jpg

Dann wurde es schön sonnig und heiß, was nicht nur den Zandern missfiel!
http://*ih.us/a/img580/2733/m9ea.jpg

Gegen Abend wurde es dann herrlich zum Fischen!
http://*ih.us/a/img837/2256/evl9.jpg

Zum Abschied wurde es nass - die Erfrischung hätte ich allerdings nachmittags gebraucht 
http://*ih.us/a/img196/7384/mbma.jpg


----------



## kingandre88 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte heute meinen ersten Rapfen an der Lippe fangen. ..Bild ist zwar nicht so toll aber der gute hatte 68 cm....Gebissen auf einen Blau-Silbern Spro Powercatcher


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heut mal kurz 3h peitschen gewessen und ein wenig Strecke gemacht.
2 Hechte waren das Ergebniss.Beide gingen auf den guten alten Effzet.

63cm (mitgenommen wegen Drilling zu tief)





51 cm


----------



## motocross11 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!!! Und Veit, mal wieder ohne Worte, hoffe ich finde bald mal die Zeit um dich zu einer Tour in Hamburg zu besuchen. Bei mir gabs die letzen Tage endlich die ersten 2 Zander (71 und 68) in meinem Hausgewässer und einen schönen Hecht (75). Heut ging mir leider ein großer Zander nach kurzem Drill flöten, aber morgen gehts gleich wieder ne Runde los.


----------



## FranzJosef (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte heute 'nen netten 37er Bodden-Barsch. #6


----------



## MoselBarbe (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern abend auch nochmal für zwei Stunden unterwegs. Erster Spot brachte leider nix. Ist im Moment sowieso ein  bißchen zäh an der Mosel. Überall Brutfisch und extrem viele Grundeln. 
Zweiter Spot mit meinem Zetti Knaller Wobbler, erster Wurf und sofort  Biss. Zum Vorschein kam dieser schöne Zander. Leider fiel er mir aus der  Hand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wird aber sicherlich nicht der letzte sein.#6





Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Jörck (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## blueman666 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

29er Barschmöppel, der sich den 10cm Gummi VOLL reingehaun hat


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Weder lokal (Fjord), noch wirklich groß.

Aber hey, es ist der erste Dorsch in meinem Leben. Und das nach den ersten 3 Würfen. Zwei weitere folgten kurz darauf, wovon einer später auch eine passende Größe hatte.

Leider gibt es kaum mehr Fotos (und Fisch) aus Norwegen.


----------



## lexusis71 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und Petri den Fängern.

Hier mal einige gute Zander von 2013
Anhang anzeigen 205567

Anhang anzeigen 205566

Anhang anzeigen 205565


----------



## lexusis71 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch welche


----------



## lexusis71 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und hier noch mehr .


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2013)

Wow. Wieder schöne Fische dabei.

War gestern Abend noch ganz spontan für ne kurze Runde am Rhein. Neuen Spot ausprobiert 

Hat gut gekämpft der Kleine.

Anhang anzeigen 205578


----------



## lexusis71 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

70 ziger von Heut
Anhang anzeigen 205589


Und mit der richtigen Cap,bitte:m


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://img560.*ih.us/img560/4937/vji1.jpg


63cm

am 17.7gefangen...

köder war n gummi


----------



## jvonzun (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zwar nicht so gross,aber Seesaiblinge sind hier ja selten zu sehen. Diesen habe ich in 40m Tiefe erschleppt!


----------



## jvonzun (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und heute hat es endlich auch mit einem grossen Hecht geklappt!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri mein Schweizer Freund zum Meter..#6
Und natürlich auch allen anderen.

Passend zur Saison Eröffnung lag ich dieses Jahr im Krankenhaus.
Eine neue Hüfte war fällig.
Jetzt ein paar Wochen später, traute ich mich auch endlich wieder aufs  Boot.​ Nachdem ich dann erst einen 76er​ 

 und einen 60er fangen konnte​ 

 klappte es dann auch mit dem ersten Meter dieses Jahr.​ 

 113 cm war dann doch noch ein guter Start.​


----------



## flx1337 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte heute meinen PB-Barsch mit 43cm überlisten!
Wollte eigentlich auf Zander, und kurz vor Sonnenuntergang gabs dann aucnoch nen schönen 68er.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Größentechnisch ein sehr guter Fisch für unseren Kanal! Stieg beim Wobbeln ein und war auch der einzige Biss des Abends... 
http://*ih.us/a/img818/2346/tw66.jpg


----------



## jvonzun (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und heute ging es wieder in die Tiefe!


----------



## motocross11 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern direkt beim ersten Wurf diesen Zander.  Danach war leider nix mehr los.


----------



## Bela B. (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute am späten Nachmittag bei + 30°C war ich an der Saale unterwegs.Und es hat bei mir auch mit einem Kroko geklappt.Der Hecht war 112cm und mein Köder war ein Salmo Perch Fire Tiger in 12cm.

Bela B.


----------



## Flymen (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...ein schöner Abend am Wasserfall...ein Petri für alle Fänge


----------



## MoselBarbe (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger:vik:

Gestern bei glühender Hitze mit 33 Grad, wollte ich doch noch kurz raus für auf Rapfen. 
Nach ein paar Würfen, sah ich wie neben mir das Wasser brodelte und viele kleine Fische an der Oberfläche ums Leben kämpften. Sofort überwarf ich die Stelle mit meinem Stickbait. Kurz vor meinen Füssen, war schon gedanklich beim nächsten Wurf, knallte mir ein Brocken von Rapfen rein. Der Drill war der Hammer, immer wieder versuchte er mir Schnur von der Rolle zu nehmen. Da ich leider nur die beschissene Red Arc drauf hatte(meine Shimanos waren an anderen Stöcken dran) verlief der Drill recht schweißtreibend, aber Gott sei Dank zu meinem Vorteil. 
Ein Kollege von mir filmte den Drill noch. Sobald er Ihn mir geschickt hat, werde ich es hochladen. 

Da hat sich der Kurztrip doch noch gelohnt.:m









Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Bela B. (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute war ich mit meinem Sohn an der Bode unterwegs,dabei konnte wir ein paar Barsche und ich diesen Rapfen landen.Als Köder wurde beim Rapfen ein Water Monitor angeboten.

Bela B.


----------



## Rhöde (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Zander und Rapfen #6 . Von mir auch ein nachträgliches Petri !!!

Ich persönlich bevorzuge lieber die Nachtaktivität der geliebten Stachelritter.
Hat was im Licht des Vollmondes |rolleyes.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hej zusammen! 

Ich bin seit einigen Wochen in Schweden und glücklicherweise nun auch ein paar Mal zum Fischen gekommen. Auch wenn es in Deutschland auf das befischte Gewässer ankommt, sind die Fischbestände in Schweden reichhaltiger und die Fänge regelmäßiger. Ich hoffe,  dass das auch weiterhin so bleibt und das Wetter bis zum 11 ten August weiterhin gute Laune macht! 











85 cm gefangen auf 13 er Gummi in motoroil gegen 21 Uhr

Der Hecht hat für meinen Geschmack deutlich besser gekämpft als ich es für seine Größe erwartet habe!

Gruß aus Schweden


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern,
Hier mal einer von heute.
102 cm hatte die Dame


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es dann mal einen Barsch.






42 cm hatte der Kollege.


----------



## Dakes87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Tag zusammen,

Petri erstmal!! Und ganz besonderes Petri an Alp für seinen ersten Rheinzander!!

Gestern war ich mit Frau und Hund am Wasser. Wollte nur mal kurz nen paar Würfe machen und schauen was geht.
Meine Buhne wo ich geplant hatte hinzugehen war leider besetzt und so  musste ich mir erst einmal eine ruhige Buhne suchen wo nicht soviel  Publikum ist/war. Am Spot angekommen habe ich nach dem 5 Wurf erst  einmal mir komplett alles abgrissen.
Gerade am neu binden war ein netter älterer Herr (77) gekommen der sich  dann als Fischereiaufseher entpuppte. Leider hatte ich meine Landehilfe  vergessen und habe eine Verwarnung bekommen und bekomme wohl einen  Eintrag #q  Habe dem Herrn dann versucht klar zu machen das ich eigentlich immer  eine Handlandung mache und das es auch schonender ist für die Fische als  ein falscher Umgang mit einem Grip oder einem Kescher. Aber ich sehe  auch ein das ich mich an die Regeln halten muss und werde mir nun ein  Grip in die Tasche werfen.
Naja nach 40 minuten Kontrolle und ein paar Geschichten aus der Jagd,  dem Angelsport und der Tätigkeit der als Kontrolleur ging es dann mal  weiter. Ich hatte die Hoffnung eigentlich schon aufgeben, da der Hund  mitlerweile den Spot schon mehr befischt und abgesucht hatte als ich... |rolleyes
Habe ein paar Fische an der Oberfläche rauben sehen und habe dann schnell Wobbler ans Band gemacht.
5-6 Würfe später knallt es auf einmal in meiner 25Wg Rocke gewaltig. Und dann ging das ganze auch schon los :k
Habe sofort am Biss gemerkt das es sich wieder um einen Rapfen handelt,  und so war es auch. Schnelle Fluchten und eine wilde Jagd durchs Wasser.  Ich habe den Fisch mit der Strömung gefangen, sonst hätte ich ihn  bestimmt verloren.
Nämlich wenn ich mir mal die Drillinge vom Illex anschaue, da hätte ich  bestimmt gegen die Strömung ein kompletten Hakenbruch erlebt.




Bei einem sind nur noch 2 Haken dran und die anderen sind verbogen wie  man sieht. Da kann man sehen was für eine Kraft Rapfen besitzten!! Ich  werde nun meine Drillinge gegen stabilere wechseln. Den was ist  ärgerlicher als solche Fische zu verlieren!
Ich war auf jedenfall überglücklich und habe mich über einen neuen  Rapfen PB mit 75cm freuen können. Leider hatten wir nur ein Handy mit  und die Lichtverhälnisse waren nun auch nicht mehr die besten, aber  dennoch möchte ich euch den Rapfen nicht vorenthalten. 





Ich bin dann nach 2 Std Angeln, wovon ich vielleicht 45minuten wirklich geangelnt habe, zufrieden nach Hause gegangen.

Schönen Sonntag und Gruß

Der Daniel


----------



## Jörck (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs Drop-Shot-Barsche


----------



## Veit (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger der letzten Tage!

Ich war am Wochenende an der Elbe in meiner alten Heimat Sachsen-Anhalt unterwegs. Es lief hervorragend. Bei zwei Trips fing ich 26 Zander. Neben vielen kleineren Fischen zwischen 40 und 65 cm ging in der Mittagshitze in einer recht flachen Buhne auch ein kapitaler 92er an den Haken. Köder: Stint-Shad in green-tomato.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich brauchte mal ein wenig Abwechslung,da kam mir der Urlaub gerade recht....ein paar Tage Norwegen waren bereits gebucht,und ab ging der Ritt...28h Autofahrt nonstop....
Kurz die Unterkunft und das Boot inspiziert...für TOP befunden,Tackle und Klamotten ausgepackt...und raus.....
In den nächsten Tagen war das Wettergott nicht immer gnädig....Temperaturen von 8-20 Grad,Wind & Regen,Sonne...alles war dabei...es gab leider einiges an Ausfallzeit,und von der Küste aus gab es leider nur massenweise Kleinköhler.....
Doch für mein erstes Mal Norge,kann ich ganz zufrieden sein...ich wollte die Fischvielfalt Norgwegens kennenlernen bzw. fangen...es gab Leng & Lump,Köhler,Dorsch,Makrelen und Heilbutt....die absolut kapitalen Burschen blieben aus...doch immerhin konnte ich ein paar Heilbutt erwischen,und das am leichten Gerät....BÄÄÄMMM...was für geile Fische,nun bin ich infiziert...und keine Frage,nächstes Jahr muß ich wieder hin.....hier ein paar pics......





































....ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr !!!!!!


----------



## Fury87 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder am Kanal, und es lief ganz gut.  Insgesamt konnte Ich 9 Zander und 3 Barsche Fangen. Dabei waren auch  viele kleine dabei, aber der 4te Zander von gestern war gleichzeitig der  100te Zander den Ich dieses jahr Gefangen habe! 


































Gründeln  gab es auch, Gefangen auf ein stück vom Gummifisch! =) Die hauen sich  alles weg, und Ich habe davon mindestens 5-6 stück in 10min Gefangen!


----------



## MoselBarbe (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern abend auch nochmal kurz los, weil ich einige Köder testen  wollte. 
Direkt beim ersten Wurf gabs einen schönen Einschlag und zum  Vorschein kam dieser schöne Bursche. Gemessen wurde er nicht, sondern  direkt wieder zurück. 

Die Köder haben direkt zugeschlagen, so soll es sein:m





Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## lexusis71 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri den Fängern , schöne Fische u Bilder.

Hier ein Zander von 83 cm von heut.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen, und Petri in die Runde,

anbei meine Fänge von gestern und letzter Woche.

Sorry für die relativ schlechte Fotoqualität.

Die Zander sind im Moment recht bissig.
Gestern habe sie die angebotenen Gummis mit voller Wucht attackiert.

Viel Spaß...

Marcus


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

... und hier geht´s weiter:


----------



## Bela B. (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

@ Fury87: Glückwunsch zum Gewinn. #6


Bei mir gab es neben Döbeln und Barschleins auch einen Zander.Der Köder war ein Blinker.

Bela B.


----------



## Housic (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute extrem erfolgreich lol

der arme war Wohl zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort..


----------



## blueman666 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern auch wieder auf Tour
3 Aale, 2 Zander, 1 Zander verloren, 2 Fehlbisse #q

53er Aal




58er Aal




65er Zander




78er Zander






Petri #h


----------



## Fury87 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Glückwünsche, Ich habe mich sehr über die Nachricht Gefreut, dass Ich die Rolle gewonnen habe. Und Petri an den Fängern!

Ich war vor kurzen nochmal am Kanal, und es lief wieder ganz Ordentlich,  und Ich konnte 7 Zander und 1 Barsch Fangen, dazu sind mir noch ein  paar Fische ausgestiegen, darunter auch ein richtig guter Barsch......#t


----------



## Michael_05er (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte auch endlich mal wieder Erfolg. Kurz vor Ende des Angeltages schnappte sich ein 62er Hecht meinen Doppelblattspinner. Das Ganze kurz vor dem Ufer auf Sicht, so dass ich einen Sekundenbruchteil "Los! Beiß an!!" denken konnte, bevor es dann tatsächlich geknallt hat


----------



## jvonzun (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

komme eben von Lombok zurück, Fisch gab es zwar nicht so viel, schön wars ar trotzdem!



















http://trueschenfischen.ch/images/content/2013/Lombok__7_.JPG


----------



## west1 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/18/78ch.jpg

kam die der Schnur zu nahe.

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/51/ofop.jpg

Sie hats ohne Blessuren überstanden.


----------



## lexusis71 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und Glückwunsch den erfolgreichen.

Habe heute 2 Spots beangelt, jeder Spot brachte einen Zander.
Spot 1 , 77cm
Spot 2 , 87 cm und das in der Mittagssonne.

gruß , Michael


----------



## MeisterFische (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs Schöne Fische dabei.
Hier ist außer Barschen in der 10cm Ordnung rein gar nichts zu fangen.
Hier mal einer von gefühlten 100 Barschen in der Größe.

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na hier trotzen aber einige der Hitze, schöne Fische habt ihr euch erkämpft. Ich bin auch fast jeden Tag irgendwo am Wasser aber mehr als 2-3 Stunden sind einfach nicht drin. Heute bei 37,5 Grad über Mittag, ohne Wolken und Wind war es schon sehr grenzwertig, aber es lief ganz gut, die Barsche hatte Bock, wie auch schon in den letzen Tagen.

http://*ih.us/a/img12/2672/isry.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img202/7310/mi7f.jpg


----------



## acidbrain (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Sohn hat seine Rute mit zum baden genommen und nebenbei immer mal reingehalten. Neben unzähligen kleinen Barschen hat er so nebenbei noch den 45er rausgezogen...


----------



## MeisterFische (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war heute morgen nochmal mit Oberflächenködern los und konnte son bisschen Kleinzeugs fangen und einen guten Döbel.

Sry vor allem für das Döbel Bild aber hab mir bei der Landung laut Arzt nen Muskelfaserris zugezogen. Naja was tut man nicht alles...|uhoh:

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern seit langem mal wieder mit der Spinne am Rhein unterwegs.

Los ging es gegen 06:00Uhr. Der erste Hecht (ca. 60er) packte gegen 07:00 meien Köder, konnte diesen jedoch wieder abschütteln.
Kurz darauf verfehlte ein ca 50er Hecht zweimal meinen Köder.
Gegen 08:00 hat es dann endlich den erhofften Ruck in der Rute und einen entsprechnden Wasserschwall gegeben. "Übeltäter" war ein schöner 82er Hecht.
Danach wurde es deutlich ruhiger. Um die Mittagszeit gab es noch einen 54er, gefolgt von einem weiteren Aussteiger (selbe Größe).
Habe dann einen kurzen Versuch mit der UL-Spinne unternommen. Außer ein paar Schniepelbarschen war jedoch nichts zu holen.
Somit bin ich doch wieder auf die Hechtspinne umgestiegen. Schließlich gab es dann gegen 17:00 noch einen 62er.

Alles in Allem mal wieder eine recht erfolgreiche Tour.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald,

Browntroutcatcher


P.S.: Foto gibt's nur von dem 82er. Da ich alleine und nur mit Handykamera bewaffnet unterwegs war, auch nur ein kurzer Schnappschuss.


----------



## Raubbrasse (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute ging es mit meinem Vater zur Saale.Wir waren mit der Wathose und leichtem Gerät unterwegs.Unser Zielfisch sollte der Barsch  sein und wir wurden belohnt.Wir fingen mehrere 25+ Barsche.Die beiden größten waren  33cm und 37cm.Leider hatten wir auch einige Aussteiger und mein Vater  verlor den Tagesgrößten beim landen.

Raubbrasse


----------



## acker (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Laaaaange hat mein Sohn auf seine erste anständige Dame gearbeitet, gehofft , getüftelt ...und nun war es endlich soweit , Sohn voll glücklich mit seinem 82cm Hecht


----------



## hechtomat77 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Topwater- Barsch:l


----------



## Toppel (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann auch hier noch mein erster Elbzander, nachdem ich zuvor bestimmt 7 Mal ohne jeden Erfolg am Wasser war und dank der Steinpackungen gefühlt meine gesamte Köderbox einmal neu kaufen musste.

Immerhin 66cm :g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern,
hier mal wieder ein paar von mir....​​ ​ 

 
​ 

 



​ 

 

​ 

 

​


----------



## jvonzun (6. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @all!!!

Bei uns beisst zurzeit kaum was,man muss schon ziemlich in die Tiefe, damit man gelegentlich den einen oder anderen Fisch sieht. Hier ein Seesaibling aus 35m Tiefe!


----------



## Lommel (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin nach 5jähriger Abstinenz, doch noch mal Fliegenfischen gegangen.

Ergebnis 3 vorzeigbare stramme Forellen. Leider ist mir ein schöner Döbel vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt.

Anhang anzeigen 206499

Anhang anzeigen 206500

Anhang anzeigen 206501


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Petri Tommi



Danke...#h

Hier noch einer von heute morgen.




107 cm


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen,

Petri in die Runde.

Schöne Fische, die ihr da gefangen habt.

Bei mir läuft es auch ganz gut.

Gestern Nacht konnte ich noch diesen Zander verhaften.

...der fisch ist gar nicht mal so groß...

Aber der Biss..... HAMMER!!!

Der Bursche hat den Sea Shad in der letzten Absinkphase, direkt unterm Boot voll volley genommen.

Der Biss war dermaßen ruppig, dass ich vor Schreck fast das Anschlagen vergessen hätte....

...aber Gottseidank nur fast|uhoh:.


Zander... mittlerweile meine Lieblingsfische.

Euch Allen weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## HAL9000 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
diese beiden schönen Hechte habe ich auf einen Shad in grün/silber vom Pontoon Boot neben einen Krautfeld gefangen.

Gruß aus FL


----------



## raubfisch-ole (10. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Fettes Petri in die Runde! Bei mir kam Gestern dieser schöne 83er Zander zum kurzen Landgang vorbei.







Gruß Ole


----------



## Bela B. (10. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.


Heute habe ich noch einen drauf gesetzt und habe meinen PB verbessert.Innerhalb von 20 min hatte ich zwei Barsche von 45cm und meinen neuen PB von 50 cm auf einen 15cm Shad.#6
Im laufe des Vormittag gab es noch zwei Hechte von 63cm und 81cm.
Mein Sohn hatte heute seinen schwarzen Tag.Mehrere Aussteiger und ein Hecht von über 1m verfolgte seinen Köder bis zum Boot.Schade.#q

Bela B.


----------



## steppes (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte in den letzten Tagen auch 2 schöne Fische überlisten. Einen 81cm Hecht und einen 75cm Zander, der Hecht ging auf Blinker und der Zander wurde mit KöFi an der Pose überlistet.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein paar kleinere.



 ​ 

 ​ 

 ​


----------



## brauni (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So grad rein vom nächtlichen Zander ärgern! Aber es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## sadako (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gefangen auf einen silber-blauen Nories Spoontail Shad :m


----------



## paule79 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
den hier gabs heute am Rhein auf Gummi.


Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## raubfisch-ole (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch hier gehts ja rund, Petri zu euren Fängen! Hier ein 70er von Heute.




Gruß Ole


----------



## Tim H. (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein schöner dreißiger Barsch der dem silbernen Spinner nicht wiederstehen konnte


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Boddentour 2013

Letzen  Sonntag wars endlich soweit. Wir machten uns um 1:30 Uhr nachts auf den  Weg Richtung Stralsund zur diesjährigen Boddentour. Nach  870 km und  gut 8,5 Stunden Fahrt kamen wir um kurz nach 10 Uhr bei strahlendem  Sonnenschein am Zielort an. Wir hatten uns im Vorfeld ein Boot für  Sonntag im Hafen von Barhöft reserviert, da  wir erst ab Montag unseren  Guide hatten. So fuhren wir voller Vorfreude allein raus. Leider mussten  wir schnell feststellen das sich diese Woche wohl wieder als sehr  schwierig gestalten würde. Grund hierfür war das viele Seegras und das  Problem das wir die ganze Woche auf frisches Ostseewasser hofften! So  konnten wir am Sonntag zu dritt doch 9 Hechte überlisten die  Durchschnittsgröße  lag so bei 85 cm. Am Montag ging es dann das erste  mal mit unserem Guide Jörg raus allerdings waren die Wasserbedingungen  so schlecht das wir unser Glück erstmal nicht in den Bodden sondern  direkt im Küstenbereich der Ostsee versuchten! Dort lassen sich die   Hechte eig. Auch sehr gut fangen, wenn man sie erst ein mal gefunden  hat! Doch bis auf ein paar Nachläufer und Anfasser hatten wir kein  Glück. Die Hechtbisse kamen so vorsichtig und meist nur im Schwanz des  Gummifisches das es uns nicht gelang an diesem Tag ein Fisch ins Boot zu  holen. Dieses Beisverhalten zog sich die nächsten Tage so weiter. 
  Am Dienstag ging es dann in der früh in den Barther Bodden. Ein  absoluter Hotspot für Zander aber auch für Hecht. Hier wurden die ersten  Plätze beim Driftangeln befischt. Und als gleich bei unserer ersten  Drift bei meinem Angelkollegen Flo ein schöner Zander mit gut 60 cm  Einstieg waren wir voller Hoffnung. Kurz darauf konnte erneut Flo einen  Zander überlisten. Anschließend war erstmal ruhe. Als ich nach einer  Stunde einen guten Fisch ans Band bekam. Zum Vorschein kam mein bisher  größter Zander von 86 cm zu unserer Verwunderung hat der Fisch beim Biss  wohl die rote Sandra verfehlt und hing nicht im Maul sondern im Bereich  der Rückenflosse. Dies sollte bis zur Mittagspause der letzte Fisch  gewesen sein. Abends konnten Flo noch zwei 80ziger Hechte in der  Fahrrinne überlisten. Meine Kollege Michi und ich hatten wiederum nur  einige Bisse die meisten wieder im Schwanz des Gummifisches. 
 Am  Mittwoch konnten wir bis Abends keinen Fisch fangen erst in einem 8 m  tiefen Loch konnte Michi gleich 3 Hechte auf einen Kopyto in  blau-glitter ins Boot holen. Ich bekam an diesem Tag lediglich einen  Biss auf einen Fox Proshad im Forellendesign. 
 Am Donnerstag konnte  erstmal ausgeschlafen werden da es ein Riesen Gewitter gab. Um 14 Uhr  ging's dann aber doch noch raus. Allerdings bei sehr viel Wind was das  Fischen nicht einfach macht. Trotz 30 Gramm Jigköpfen waren die  Grundkontakte recht schwer zu erkennen und der schnurbogen durch den  Wind machte es auch nicht einfacher. Am zweiten Platz bekam ich dann  doch gleich einen zaghaften Biss auf einen Fox Gummi. Der Anhieb saß und  zum Vorschein kam ein makelloser Traumzander von 78 cm Länge. Kurz  darauf ist mir direkt. Vor dem Boot ein gut 90 cm Hecht ausgestiegen. So  konnten wir an diesem Tag auch keinen weiteren Fisch mehr fangen. 
  Die Stimmung war bei allen schon ziemlich im Keller da wir die letzen  beiden Jahre auch schon Pech mit dem Wetter und Wasserbedingungen  hatten. Doch ein Tag blieb uns noch.
 Am Freitag ging's wieder  hochmotiviert raus. Ich fischte am Anfang gleich mit einem Fox Proshad  im Barschdekor was sich an diesem Tag als Topköder herausstellten. Ich  konnte 6 schöne Hechte bis 88 cm überlisten. Angelkollegen Flo 2 bis 86  cm. Pechvogel des Tages war mein Sepzl Michi er hatte kaum Fischkontakte  als ich ihm ein Fox Barsch gab bekam er kurz darauf einen harten Biss  und wir wussten gleich das ist ein Besserer als wir den Hecht zum ersten  mal gesehen haben war der Puls erstmal auf 180 er hatte einen  Ausnahmefisch an der Angel. Laut Guide der Größte der bei ihm dieses  Jahr gebissen hat. Doch leider hing der Fisch von geschätzten 1,25 m nur  am Einzelhaken des Jigkopfes und is nach schöner Drill direkt vorm  kescherversuch noch ausgestiegen. wir waren erst einmal alle geschockt  diesen Traumfisch nicht ins Boot bekommen zu haben aber so ist angeln  eben. Wenns schon nicht läuft kommt auch noch Pech dazu. So konnten wir  am Freitag 9 Hechte landen alle auf Fox Barsch. Die anderen Köder wurden  an diesem Tage nicht genommen. 
 Am Samstag haben wir uns dann  nochmal ein Boot gemietet und sind selbst raus. Wir konnten hier noch 10  Hechte bis 86 cm fangen. 
 Um 14 Uhr machten wir uns auf zurück in Hafen den die ersten Regenwolken kamen schon.

 Im großen und ganzen war es wieder eine schöne Woche und wir haben aus  den schlechten Bedingungen noch das beste rausgeholt! Es zeigt sich  aber, das das Boddenangeln auch nicht so einfach ist wie in vielen  Zeitschriften dargestellt wird. Dieses Jahr blieben bei uns die  kapitalen Fänge aus aber trotzdem wieder ein schönes Erlebnis und eine  Erfahrung reicher. Die Vorfreude auf das nächste Jahr ist schon jetzt  wieder da! 

 In diesem Sinne Tight Lines und schöne Fänge 
*



*Gruß Alex*


----------



## blueman666 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hats einen Einschlag vom feinsten gegeben!!
Das dann auch noch ein guter Fisch dran war, freute mich umso mehr! Ganze 83 cm zeigte das Maßband an #v






Dann folgte noch ein kleiner der vom 18cm Köder an der Rückenflosse gehakt wurde...





Glückwunsch allen anderen, wieder tolle Fische dabei!! #6


----------



## brauni (12. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach Arbeit nochmal schnell ans Wasser! Und es hat schön geknallt!


----------



## Daniel SN (13. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Aber heute darf ich mich hier auch mal wieder verewigen. Das frühe aufstehen hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern,
hier mal wieder ein paar von mir.
ein 55er​ 

 ein 60er​ 

 ein 70er​ 

 und ein 101 cm​


----------



## Blechinfettseb (15. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern beim Gufi-angeln auf Hecht einige Rapfen rauben gesehen. Bin direkt zum Dealer und habe mir einen X-Rap Walk in 9 cm gegönnt, da ich nix in passender Größe hatte das ich so weit werfen konnte. Heute morgen auprobiert und meinen ersten Rapfen in 55cm gelandet :m


----------



## raubfisch-ole (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Fängen. Gestern Abend konnte ich diesen Burschen auf Wobbler überlisten. 




Gruß Ole


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Sehr geiles Bild Ole!!! #6

Ich war gestern mit Gummi und Wobbler auf Zander am Rhein unterwegs... Aber die Viecher wollen einfach nicht! 

Kurz vor 10 Uhr gabs dann doch einen Einschlag und ich mich schon gefreut wie ein Schneekönig!!! Bocken, Kopfstöße, das ist n gute Zander!!! 

Und was kam dabei raus? N 60er Waller... Mein erster übrigens auf einen Spinnköder!!! :vik:


----------



## blueman666 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat nach einem Regenschauer zugeschlagen


----------



## IngoSch (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 Hechte... #h


----------



## Christoph90 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim alljährigen Geschwisterfischen mit meinen zwei Brüdern vor zwei Tagen kamen wenig Fische, dafür aber gute. Ein uriger, fast schwarzer 47er Barsch sowie ein 93er Hecht.


----------



## blueman666 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Joa würd ma sagen, neuer PB 92 cm  








Dann gabs am Anfang nochn ca 65er





#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am 05.08. mit Alfred von 16:00 - 21:00 Uhr am Rhein gewesen. Er hatte beim 2. Wurf schon einen lütten Zetti. :m
Gegen 20:00 Uhr hatte Alfred auf Wobbler noch einen guten Barsch im flachen Bereich des Buhnenfeldes.
Das war´s leider auch schon.

Am 14.08. war ich von 15:00 - 21:15 Uhr allein los.
Bis 19:00 Uhr nicht einen Zupfer. Dann am Prallhang kurz hinter der Buhnenspitze einen Hänger. Köder gelöst und gleich wieder fest. Doch der Köder bewegte sich. Am anderen Ende hatte sich ein ca. 75 cm Hecht den Köder geschnappt. |bigeyes
Anschließend hatte ich im Buhnenfeld noch einen harten Biß, den ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte.
Mehr gab es an diesem Tage leider auch nicht zu holen. Opfertribut: 5 Shads incl. Stinger. |gr:

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein  65er 

 ein 68er​ 

 ein paar um die 50​ 

 ​ 

 einer von 103 cm​


----------



## Raubbrasse (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ging es für meinen Vater und mich mit dem Boot an ein stehendes Gewässer.Leider waren die  Fische nicht in Beisslaune.Nach langen Suchen mit wenig bissen konnte mein Vater sich mit einem Hecht von 73cm und ich mich mit einem 27cm Barsch entschneidern.

Raubbrasse


----------



## blueman666 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Neben einem 65er Hecht gab es diesen schönen 72cm Stachelritter!*


----------



## flx1337 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grad am Bach gewesen, gab MeFo!


----------



## LachsW (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Im Auftrag des buddies stell ich mal dieses schöne Tierchen vor, sein erster Zander (...) !!!

Gefangen am 17.08. 7.30 Uhr, auf Gummifisch, Elbe bei Mühlberg.

105 cm und stolze 8,8 kilo... 

#h


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Haben am Wochenende in ner größeren Hochwasserrestpfütze gesehen das ganz schön Fischaktivität ist |bigeyes und gleich mal geschaut ob sich was tut- raus kamen 12 kleine Hechte (10 - 20 cm) und einige Barsche denen wir die Freiheit wieder schenken konnten in einem großen Gewässer... |supergri

Drei der kleinen Hechte hatten frische Schnabelabdrücke zu verzeichnen, quasi gerade noch rechtzeitig umgesetzt bevor der "schwarze Freund" sie holt... |gr:

Vielleicht bedankt sich ja einer der Hechte wenn er 80 cm oder aufwärts ist mit nem schönen Drill... |rolleyes

Petri in die Runde... 

LG Raubfischfreak125|wavey:


----------



## spike999 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an die fänger...

ich bin heute abend noch mal fur 3 stunden aufn wasser gewesen,raus kam dabei ein 83er rapfen...neuer pb |supergri


----------



## blueman666 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Zander wollten heut nicht ....
Ergebnis --> Hecht PB 97 cm


----------



## Don-Machmut (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hir mal ein kleiner selbstmörder hecht vom bodden vom gestriegen ausflug |kopfkrat
auch sowas schwimmt hir rum nicht nur meter fische grins

ps. das war wohl mein PB.in kleiner größe


----------



## Blechinfettseb (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf einen 13cm Savage Gear Soft 4 Play hat sich gestern ein 30cm Hecht gestürzt. Dachte erst an einen Stock, da die Gegenwehr nicht wirklich bemerkbar war |supergri  Ganz schön dürr der Kleine. Auf der folgenden 50m Ufer konnte ich noch 2 65cm Hechte verhaften, die ich aber direkt im Wasser, ohne zu fotografieren, in die Freiheit verabschiedete.  :m


----------



## Trollwut (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ging mir heute morgen auf ne 40g Upose an der Steinmontage. Dachte erst an nen Fehlbiss, bis dieser 71er rauskam


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und "Petri" in die Runde,


bei mir gab es gestern 2 Hechte und 2 mini Zander. Hat Spaß gemacht.


#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein paar kleinere​ ein 65​ 

 ein 72 er​ 

 ein 80er​ 

 ein 78er​


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Hechtangeln nen netten Beifang abgefingert.  "37 cm"














Gruß Toxe


----------



## KleinerWaller (24. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht :l
Durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen, da er nur 57cm groß war. Er hat es bestimmt nicht leicht mit seiner Schwanzflosse :c

Anhang anzeigen 207250


----------



## Bela B. (24. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute ging es nach einer Woche Pause mal wieder ans Wasser.Nach langem suchen der Fische mit dem Echolot bissen die Räuber sehr zaghaft.Leider mußte das Angeln wegen dem Wind auch noch gegen Mittag abgebrochen werden. #d
Trotzdem konnte ich ein paar Räuber fangen.

Bela B.


----------



## SveMa (25. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin,

Ein weiser Mann sagte einmal:



> Es kommt nicht auf die Größe allein an.



Da es mit den richtig Großen bei mir dieses Jahr noch nicht geklappt hat, versuche ich es mal mit dem Kleinsten. Gefangen und zurückgesetzt am Elbe-Seitenkanal.






Schöne Grüße vom östlichen Rand der Lüneburger Heide
Thomas


----------



## Stachelritter13 (29. August 2013)

Gestern in einem kleinen Fluss (Hessel) einen 50er Döbel mit Wobbler gefangen. Leider sind die 5-6 anderen Kapitalen daraufhin stiften gegangen und habe sie dann leider auch nicht mehr gefunden

Anhang anzeigen 207490


----------



## welsfaenger (29. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal eben für 30 min schnell noch rüber zum See.
Ergebnis: Zander, knapp 60 mit dem letzten Wurf.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Haha, mein erster Süßwasser Fisch beim Spinnfischen.|bla:

Und direkt danach gab es noch einen in der selben größe.

Jeder fängt mal klein an #c


----------



## serge7 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die glücklichen Fänger!

Ich bin diese Woche nach Feierabend auch mal wieder zweimal los gekommen. Und es lief sehr gut. Anbei die Vorzeigbarsten Fische...:q

40, 41, 70.

Viel Glück noch an Alle!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (31. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dieser 71er Bursche kam mir heute früh an den Haken. 




Gruß Ole


----------



## Acharaigas (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mal ein paar fische aus den letzten augustwochen:

72er rapfen






30+ barsch






71er zander



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=207644&stc=1&d=1378030078


----------



## west1 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Hier mal zwei von heute morgen.

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/819/f8fw.jpg

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/18/wpj5.jpg


----------



## MoselBarbe (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein paar Fänge von meinen Feierabendspontantrips der letzten Woche.:vik:

















Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zur Zeit ist wohl nur die Schniepel-Fraktion aktiv...In 5 Jahren kann er sich fürs Zurücksetzen bedanken und sich nochmal bei mir blicken lassen


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...ein paar Zettis von mir und Roland

Zwei von mir.....








Drei von Roland......


----------



## soadillusion (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier wieder ein Rapfen als Beifang zum Zanderangeln  ( KöFi am Grund ).
diesmal 62 cm...


----------



## Marrec83 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

70er Hecht aus den Xantener Seen


----------



## Dxnschx (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier meine letzten Fotos der Räuber.
Anhang anzeigen 207728

Anhang anzeigen 207729

Anhang anzeigen 207730



Und hier noch ne Raubschlange die sogar freiwillig in meinen Kescher wllte 
Anhang anzeigen 207731


----------



## raubfisch-ole (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! Ich konnte heute einen mitte 50er Rapfen und einen 74er Zander vor die Linse locken. 







Gruß Ole


----------



## Lök81 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin.

Vor ein paar Wochen war ich am Strelasund.
Hier einer der zahlreichen kleinen Zander. Für Große hat es leider nicht gereicht.






Dafür hat's für feine Hechte gereicht.
Hier der größte mit 112cm und 9500 Gramm 






Gruß, Alex.


----------



## jvonzun (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Döbel oder wie man bei uns sagt "Alet" auf MaxRap.


----------



## Veit (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Wochen!

Das Jahr 2013 ist für mich das bisher beste Zanderjahr überhaupt. Das trifft erfreulicherweise auch für die derzeitige Phase zu. Während in der Vergangenheit August und September zumindest bezüglich besserer Zander immer eher enttäuschend verliefen, ist das in diesem Jahr anders. Auch wenn ich die 90 cm-Marke zuletzt nicht geknackt habe, kamen kontinuierlich gute Fische raus. Ein Lohn von viel Zeitaufwand und Hartnäckigkeit, denn es gab auch ein paar schlechte Tage. Ich habe viele neue Stellen getestet, intensiv nach Gebieten gesucht, die noch nahezu unbefischt sind. Das ist für mich der Reiz am Angeln. Es gibt nichts schöneres, als einen Tag in der Natur zu verbringen, abseits jeglicher Zivilisation, ohne einen anderen Spinnfischer zu treffen und dann noch dicke Fische zu fangen. Leider geht das nicht immer, aber zum Glück oft genug. 








































All die gezeigten Zander (außer einem) bissen bei den ersten 10 Würfen an den jeweiligen Spots.


----------



## Daniel SN (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich ziehe den Hut vor dir Veit!


Ich konnte heute auf der Zander Jagd nur paar Barsche fangen wovon der größte 39 cm hatte und einen Hecht.


----------



## MoselBarbe (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern nach der Arbeit, noch schnell für ne Stunde ans Wasser. 
Ein Angelkollege stand schon an der Stelle. Leider hatte er noch nichts. 
Stellte mich daneben. Anscheinend habe ich die Rapfen beim Abendessen  gestört. In den nächsten 20min knallten mir drei Rapfen auf meinen  Köder. Dann verabschiedete ich mich wieder, denn Frauchen wartete mit  dem Essen zuhause.|supergri


















Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## marca (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte auch endlich mal wieder Glück!
Der dritte Wurf saß!!


----------



## Rannebert (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Knoten ist endlich geplatzt...
Nach Monaten mit vielen Barschen bis 25cm ging es diese Woche auf einmal mit Hecht los. Montag einen 62er ohne Bild, da mein Telefon nicht so wollte, wie es sollte, und heute dann einen 67er auf nen kleinen Kopyto. Wieder nicht an Stahl gedacht #d und den Fisch dann als er endlich müde war, und das FC mit dem letzten Kopfschlag riss per Rutenspitze in den Kescher geschoben....Wollte ja eigentlich auch gar keinen Hecht fangen, Barsche für die Pfanne sollten her.

Das war mir aber eine Lehre für die Zukunft. Ohne Stahl ist nicht mehr, es sei denn, ich kann wirklich ausschliessen, dass Hechte vorhanden sind.


----------



## bobbykron (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag von gestern:
Der ging beim Barsche zuppeln auf nen 6cm salmo slider


----------



## steppes (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach vielen vergeblichen Ansitzangeln auf Wels konnte ich heute Nacht endlich :vik: einen 1,28m und 12,6kg schweren Wels am Vereinssee überlisten. Gefangen mit Bojenmontage und Köderfisch.


----------



## d0ni (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

40er Barsch von heute  Hatte ne schöne Wampe


----------



## rvs14 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






ein fetter 70er

und der untere etwa 64-68cm







Beide entnommen, bitte steinigt mich nicht!


----------



## jvonzun (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!

Ich habe heute meine Bergseesaison mit einem 53er Bachsaibling eröffnet!





http://s1.haken.ch/isets/img52752_15197_7.jpg


----------



## Alex1860 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Petri Leute!
> 
> Ich habe heute meine Bergseesaison mit einem 53er Bachsaibling eröffnet!
> 
> ...



Unglaublich schöner Fisch! Petri :k


----------



## sascha03 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!
Anhang anzeigen 208074

Hier ein riesen Barsch von 15cm, den meine Tochter in Ungarn gefangen hat.

Grüsse
Sascha!:l


----------



## Veit (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten schönen Fische!

Ich war heute vormittag an der Elbe. An einer Buhne, die typische Strukturen bietet, welche gegenwärtig für den Aufenthalt von Großzandern interessant sind erhielt ich beim ersten Wurf einen heftigen Fehlbiss auf 12,5er Stint in green-tomato. Da bei den nächsten drei Würfen nichts passierte, war mir klar, dass nur ein Köderwechsel eine weitere Chance bieten könnte. Ich montierte einen 16er Stint in salt&pepper und tatsächlich wurde dieser sofort genommen. Ein spannender Drill, der Fisch bockte lange an der Strömungskante. Aber ich zog ihn ins Innere der Buhne und konnte ihn sicher landen. 95 ZENTIMETER und für diese Jahreszeit saufett!





3 weitere Zander und einen Hecht zwischen 60 und 70 Zentimeter gab es außerdem.


----------



## Acharaigas (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mit ca 60 bis 70 cm kein sonderlich großer fisch, aber mein erster hecht, der auf einen anderen fisch im drill gebissen hat.

auf chubby erst nen kleineren barsch gehakt, dann ein schwall und es hing ein esox. am feinen gerät ein schöner drill, nur die angstperlen wegen dem fluorocarbonvorfach erspar ich mir an dem gewässer in zukunft - nur noch stahl!


----------



## waldyman (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

am Freitag hat es mal so richtig gekracht.

Mit einem 8 cm Kopyto in Motoroil versuchte ich Barsch und Zander zu überlisten.
Um 18:24 Uhr gab es einen heftigen Tock. Ich war mir sicher, dass mein Rekordzander am Band hängen würde.
Plötzlich nahm mein "Zander" aber heftig Schnur.
Nach ca. 25 und einer wilden Kletterpartie auf der Steinpackung konnte ich den Waller landen.

Ich wollte ihn nicht über die Steinpackung zerren, um ihn vermessen zu können.
Anhand der ausgemessenen Steine schätze ein später hinzugekommener Freund den Fisch auf ca. 1,60 m. 
Ich bin etwas vorsichtiger und schätze ihn irgendwo zwischen 1,40 und 1,60 m.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, 
ich kann nur diesen 73er Rapfen vorweisen von gestern. 







siloaffe schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich feddisch!
> 
> Petri an alle!!!



Was Zander angeht nicht nur dich. 
Sollen wir umziehen?


----------



## brauni (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es auch wieder paar schöne Zander!


----------



## motocross11 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin bei mir gabs vor kurzem diese 2 Waller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Felipe95 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

heute bin ich frisch nach Magdeburg gezogen, da ich hier demnächst ein Studium beginne und wie nun mal bin konnte ich es natürlich nicht lassen und bin heute Abend nochmal direkt an die Elbe gefahren.
An der Elbe angekommen habe ich erst mal nicht schlecht gestaunt, was da überhaupt für eine Strömung herrscht.

An der ersten Buhne angekommen musste ich mich auch erst mal zurecht finden, weil ich zuvor nur Kanal und andere stehende Gewässer gewohnt war.
Nachdem die erste Buhne mir nur einige Hänger bescherte ging mir an der 2. Buhne unerwartet ein Fisch ans Band.
Zum Vorschein kam dann ein Hecht, mit 97cm...mein aller erster Elbe-Fisch und ich denke mal auch für die Elbe ist das ein guter fisch ?
Besser hätte der erste tag hier in MD wahrscheinlich nicht zu ende gehen können ^^
Das Bild ist zwar fürn Arsch aber trotzdem ein ganz besonderer fisch für mich....der natürlich wieder schwimmt 





Gruß Felix


----------



## Acharaigas (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern topwater action.

2 fische auf sammy.

1 hybrid? (aland/rapfen?) end-40er:







aland 51 cm:






leider das einzige halbwegs verwendbare foto...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 143584 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

am Dienstag gegen 22:00 Uhr ging mir dieser Waller auf Köfi mit U-Posen auf der Oberfläche drauf. 
Gemessen haben wir 2.08m das Gewicht schätze ich auf über 100Pfund.
Der Drill dauerte ca. 30 Minuten.
Rute von Mantikor
Rolle von Longbow mit 0,40er mono

Nur über die schlechten Bilder könnt ich mich ärgern.

Gruß


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder Einen ausm Kraut gekitzelt, abgelichtet und wieder schwimmen gelassen!! #h


----------



## Bela B. (14. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger


Heute ging es für mich nach 21 Tage Pause wieder zum Spinnfischen.Bis Mittag waen es 3 Hechte von 65cm,73cm und 75cm.

Bela B.


----------



## ameisentattoo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ließ sich ein Hecht von ca. 70 cm zum Fototermin überreden.







Gesendet von meinem MD_LIFETAB_P9516 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## nordbeck (16. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

neuer pb |uhoh:|rolleyes


----------



## Rannebert (17. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal wieder am SKS unterwegs gewesen, und wollte eigentlich mit kleinem Gummi Zander verhaften, da die die letzten Tage recht gut darauf gebissen haben, ich aber leider jeden (JEDEN!) Fisch versemmelt hab. #d
Und ab und an werf ich dann auch mal damit ins Kraut, schliesslich beissen darauf auch dauernd Barsch und Hecht in allen Grössen. Heute allerdings alles nicht so recht gewollt, bis dann Freund Rapfen auf einmal aus dem Nichts heraus meinen kleinen Kopyto zum Fressen gern hatte. Bis dahin nichts und niemanden wirklich rauben gesehen und mit dem Fisch beim langsamen durchkurbeln überm Kraut auch gar nicht gerechnet.
Aber was solls, ist der erste seiner Art in meinem Kescher gewesen und mit 64cm sicherlich auch kein schlechter...
Und vor allem haben die ja mal ordentlich Kraft und Ausdauer! :m

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der erste Zander, damit ich mit dem nicht einmal halben Jahr Angeln bisher zufrieden sein kann. Aber ich hab ja noch, bis die Schonzeit kommt!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger!!!!

Bei mir gab's am Montag leider dreimal keinen Zielfisch (Zander). Dafür aber diese drei Kollegen... 

http://*ih.us/a/img547/1639/s13k.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img513/5906/gan9.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img560/5675/kxyg.jpg


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!

Auch bei mir hats am Freitag mal wieder gescheppert! 
Nachdem ich 2 Stunden lang einen tollen Spot am Rhein abgefischt habe und nicht mal einen Biss hatte, hat sich noch ein Kumpel (Nichtangler) auf ein Bierchen angekündigt...

Ich ihm also entgegengelaufen und uns an einer gemütlichen Stelle vor einem Buhnenfeld niedergelassen und gemütlich 2 Bierchen geköpft... Direkt nach dem 2ten Schluck klatscht es 20 Meter links von uns direkt über der Steinpackung... Hm, dachte ich mir... sind noch Rapfen unterwegs? Mal testen...

Also Rute wieder aus dem Auto, schnell nen Wobbler montiert, rübergelaufen und raus damit... und PENG!!! beim 3ten Wurf hats geknallt! Aber was kam an die Oberfläche? Nix Rapfen... Ein schöner 60er Zander!

Schnell den Fisch verarztet und weiter gings... Oberflächenaktivität gabs nämlich mitlerweile im Minutentakt!

Und keine 10 Würfe später... und schon wieder knallts in der Rute! Und da hing er... der nächste 60er Zander! :m Und das wars dann aber auch... Es biss nix mehr, ich wollte eh heim... Aber was will man mehr! 1 Spot, 10 Minuten und 2 Fische! Perfekt! 

Ich glaube ich sollte meinen Kumpel öfter mal als Glücksbringer mitnehmen! |supergri


----------



## Scaara (20. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meine Fänge aus der letzten Woche hier posten |supergri

Zielfisch war Zander. Gewässer NOK und Elbe

Anhang anzeigen 208676


Anhang anzeigen 208677


Anhang anzeigen 208678


Auf dem letzten Bild ist auch meine aktuelle Kombo und mein Lieblingsköder abgebildet :l


----------



## fra_marcel (20. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gude alle zusammen, erstmal Petri an alle Fänger, ich angel jetzt seit fast 12 Jahren und diesen Dienstag hab ich mir meine erste Spinnrute zugelegt. Hatte vorher nie was für das Spinnen. Bin danach gleich an den Altrhein gefahren um den Barschen nachzustellen, jedoch hab ich einen ca. 30cm großen Hecht erwischt. Dieser ist kurz vorm Ufer dann wieder abgehauen. Nach meinem ersten "fast" Fang bin ich gestern gleich wieder los und konnte nach 1,5 Stunden einen Hecht von 50cm verhaften . Gruß Marcel


----------



## brauni (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die runde!:q Bin auch grad von nächtlichen Zander ärgern wieder zu hause angekommen. Es gab sagenhafte 16 Zander bis 75cm u. ein Hecht mit 86cm!:k


----------



## Fury87 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Fängen!

Beimir gab es einen 97er Hecht


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war auch endlich mal wieder los.
Heute gab es.
ein 87er​ 


 ein 104 cm​ 

 und ein 90er​


----------



## KleinerWaller (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
erst mal Petri zu den Fängen :m

Gestern Abend habe ich diesen schönen Aal mit 90 cm und stolze 1500g erwischt.

Anhang anzeigen 208742


kann jemand schätzen wie alt er denn war? #c

Grüße und Petri Heil


----------



## xsxx226 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle!
Bei mir gabs Dienstag drei schöne Barsche.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!
Bei mir kam es an diesem Wochenende zur Initialzündung für den Herbst! Neben zahlreichen Barschen gab es auch zwei (oder vier?) Glasaugen. 
Mit 75cm entsprach einer der beiden meinem persönlichen Küchenfenster, der 82er soll gut über den Winter kommen und weiterhin was für den Bestand tun.


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri für die schönen Zettis!

zwar nicht von heute, aber der kanalbursche ist mir vor wenigen Tagen auf wobbler eingestiegen.


----------



## Raubbrasse (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.


Bei mir gab es am Samstag Nachmittag einen Hecht.






Raubbrasse


----------



## Allround Angla (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Faengern :m

Bei mir gabs am Wochenende einen Snakehead 

Zwei weitere hab ich bei der landung verloren #d

Anhang anzeigen 208823


Lg Allround Angla


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was einige alles aus dem Wasser ziehen |bigeyes
WAHNSINN, da bekommt man manchmal echt Minderwertigkeitskomplexe... PETRI Jungs!!!! #6

Kurzer Bericht vom letzten Sonntag. Stückzahlenmäßig war ich mit 25 gefangenen Fischen zufrieden! Aber die Größe...
Auf 13cm Köder fang ich nur die kleinen Racker.

17-mal Zielfisch (Zander) bis 56cm
http://*ih.us/a/img707/8741/wzkg.jpg

einmal Hecht mit 61cm
http://*ih.us/a/img34/6962/90u7.jpg

und 7 Barsche bis 38cm!
http://*ih.us/a/img689/1659/qmjq.jpg


----------



## EdekX (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische !
Konnte die Woche diese schöne Dame fangen, 1,01m ,  7,2kg


----------



## jvonzun (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute, tolle Fische habt ihr da herausgezuppelt!


----------



## ulfisch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schönes Bild über mir.

Ein Urlaubsfangbild von mir.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Rute: Penzill 15g
Rolle: 2000er BlackArc
Schnur: 0.10er PowerPro
Vorfach: 0,24 FC
Köder: Illex Soul Shad


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Soo von mir auch mal wieder was. Nach vielen Hechten bis 91 cm am Chiemsee war noch kein richtig kapitaler dabei. Nach 30 min Schleppen gestern ist der Freilauf abgerauscht wie wenn wir ein Motorboot gehackt hätten. Dachten zuerst an einen Kapitalen Hecht weil er sich schwer herpumpen lies. Nach guter gegenwehr gingen die gedanken richtung guter Seeforelle da letztens erst ne 80er in der nähe gefangen wurde. Mein Kumpel hat nicht schlecht gestaunt als er diesen Kapitale Rapfen(Schied) an die Oberfläche pumpte:

87cm 8,5kg schwer. Konnte leider nicht released werden.


----------



## Trollwut (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kumpel hat 7 Hechte in der Größe und einen Barsch erwischt in ca. 4 Stunden Spinnen. Ich musste mich mit einem 7cm Bärschchen und einer Taucherbrille zufrieden geben 

Hechte schwimmen alle bis auf einen wieder


----------



## jvonzun (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war heute in den Bergen...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Brocken!
Kann einen von heute beisteuern, hatte 51cm. 

Nach dem Fang hat mein Kumpel schnell zwei Fotos geschossen, worauf ich mich ans Abhaken machte und fragte ob einer der beiden Schnappschüsse was geworden ist. Die Frage erwiderte er mit ''öh...hier steht irgendwie was mit no card...''. Mir blieb echt das Herz stehen, jahrelang schleppt man die Kamera mit durchs Gebüsch und ausgerechnet dann, wenn der Klopper aller Klopper beisst, muss das Handy herhalten. :c:c:c


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal n bisschen die Koksplötzen geärgert


----------



## brauni (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger#6
War auch wieder bissl am Wasser!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder los.
ein 80er​ 

 ein 102 cm​ 

 ein 90er​ 

 und ein 82er​


----------



## Trollwut (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen von 7 ( |uhoh: ) bis um 1 mit meinem "Fluchkumpel" am Main mit Gufi losgewesen. Normalerweise fängt er alle Fische und ich reiß nur ständig Zeug ab. Heute war es umgedreht 

Zielfisch war eig. Zander und Barsch.

Er mit seinem einzigen Fisch des Tages:





Ich konnte dann einen 30er Barsch vorlegen:





Neue Stelle, neue Würfe. Dann hats richtig geknallt und ich dacht erst ich hab nen Waller erwischt, was mit der 22er Mono sehr doof geworden wär. (Geflochtene kommt am Montag   )
Der vermeintliche Waller hat sich dann als 75er Rapfen entpuppt:






Selbe Stelle, direkt nächster Wurf, dachte vom biss her evtl. an nen kleineren Rapfen, aber Fehlanzeige, es war ein Zielfisch!
33er Barsch:





Ein ca. 40er Barsch ging mir dann bei der Landung flöten, war nicht richtig gehakt. Nächstes mal


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

da habt ihr ja teilweise wieder voll zugeschlagen. Petri zu den tollen Fängen.

Ich für meinen Teil war gestern mal wieder mit der Spinne bewaffnet am Rhein unterwegs.

Zielfisch war Hecht. Gegen 09:00Uhr gab es dann auch einen 66er. Nicht gerade der größte, aber direkt vor den Füßen gebissen macht auch so einer ordentlich Theater. Den Rest des Tages waren die Hechtmäuler wie zugenagelt.

Greetz & always tight lines


----------



## Pitch3_4 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute 2 Zander Granaten von 82 und 80cm 
in der Elbe nähe Magdeburg. in einer Tiefen Buhne.der erste beim dritten Wurf der 2 beim fünften.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen,

aufgrund der besonderen Umstände möchte ich auch mal einen Fang posten.
Ich  war am Wochenende mit meiner Freundin in ihrer alten Heimat, diverse Freunde und Verwandte besuchen. Ich durfte derweil  angeln, weil ich ne tolle Frau habe  !
Und als Bonus organisierte  sie mir sogar noch ein Boot von ihrem Großonkel und ich lud alles ins  Auto, was an Hecht- und Barschködern vorhanden war. Schließlich konnte  ich hier schon einige Hechte bis Ü90cm, einen Rapfen und und und überlisten,  und das vom Ufer...da sollte doch mit dem Boot mehr gehen.
Nach einem  zweiten kräftigen Höflichkeitsfrühstück konnte ich gegen 11 endlich mit  den besten Vorsätzen starten. Doch meine hohen Erwartungen wurden ein  wenig ausgebremst...wenig Wasser in Verbindung mit äußerst hochstehendem  Kraut machten die Angelei fast unmöglich...selbst flachlaufende Jerks  sammelten immer wieder Kraut. 
Nach zig Köderwechseln  kristallisierten sich zwei Köder als brauchbar raus: Ein 5er Mepps an  hoch erhobener Rute ging zu 60% knapp übers Kraut...und ein Abu Atom in  24 Gramm mit Krauthaken ging auch grad eben so. Auch ein Profiblinker  funktionierte ganz gut, war aber viel zu groß, angesichts der Massen an  fingerlanger Brut.
Langsam treibend ging es das Flüsschen abwärts und  in eine phantastische Natur...Enten, Schwäne, Nutrias mit Jungen, ein  richtiger Biber und ein Eisvogel besuchten mich bei herrlichem  Sonnenschein.
Plötzlich ein Ruck auf einem halben Quadratmeter freier  Fläche, wo sich auch vorher schon ein raubender Fisch verriet...und das  Wasser explodierte. Was ist das? Mutmaßlich ein richtig guter Hecht,  der im Drill durchs Krautfeld schoss, alte Seerosen abmähte, unterm Boot  verschwand und mit einem sehenswerten Sprung den Spinner lowerden  wollte. Also Anker werfen und ausdrillen. Nach mit ca. 5 Minuten  ungewöhnlich langer Drillzeit ließ sich der Fisch mit Mühe und Not und  einem Batzen Kraut endlich keschern. Ein Blick ergab, daß er wohl gut  über 80 war...ein Nachmessen ergab 87,4cm wohlgenährte Hechtpower. Für  dieses Gewässer ein ziemlich kapitales Exemplar...ein guter Einstand  nach ner Stunde Angelzeit.
Nach einigen Fotos durfte er wieder schwimmen- zu groß für die Küche.
Weiteres Treiben ergab noch einen 35-40er und nen 28er Barsch.
Zufrieden, hungrig und mit neuer Sonnenbräune trat ich den Rückweg an.
Der  perfekte Angeltag wurde dann noch mit einem leckeren Essen bei Oma  gekrönt...besser gehts nicht. Wir sollten öfter die Verwandtschaft  besuchen.


----------



## Allround Angla (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,
Petri allen Faengern, sind richtig geile Fische dabei.

Bei mir gabs am wochenende einen Grossen Snakehead, so 60-70cm, aber bei der Landung ging er leider verloren :c:c
Ein weiterer, kleiner stieg vor dem Ufer kurz nach dem Biss aus.
Trotzdem konnten wir uns mit einem ungewoehnlichen Fang entschneidern, eine Krabbe die mein Vater mit einem  Blinker fing |kopfkrat  :m

Anhang anzeigen 209108


Anhang anzeigen 209109


LG und Petri

Allround Angla


----------



## Toppel (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Ca. 68cm Elbzander. Hat den Salmo Perch voll volley genommen!

Leider hab ich den Wobbler im nächsten Wurf direkt der Elbe geopfert...


----------



## Trollwut (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute wieder am Main losgewesen, da unser See ja jetzt bis Samstag gesperrt is wegen dem blöden Forellenbesatz. Erst n Probewurf nem 7cm Kopyto. Gemerkt, dass die Strömung viel zu stark is.

Dickeren Kopf rangehängt, an ne Stelle gegangen, wo der Kollege gestern noch sagte: Da hab ich noch nie auch nur irgendwas gefangen, gleich erster Wurf n 63 Zander mit 2 kg.

Mein erster Gufizander :l
Der Fisch konnte leider nicht released werden (Zu schmackhaft |supergri )


----------



## bebexx (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch :m

Hier ein schöner Barsch vom Wochenende. Der Gute hatte 48cm und war 2kg schwer.

Gruß #h


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ist bei mir dieser rundum gesunde Bursche eingestiegen:


----------



## ameisentattoo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zur Rolle an Lök81 und an die anderen zu den Fängen.
War am Sonntag mit Boardie Paule79 unterwegs und konnte diesen Burschen verhaften.

Micky


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ulfisch: nein nicht direkt in der Stadt. 

Am Sonntag zog ich los um meinen Saisonabschluss für Forelle einzuleiten. Ziel war die Saale. Was soll ich sagen, der Saisonabschluss war grandios!!
(PS Bilder wurden mit einer analogen Kamera aufgenommen, deshalb die Helligkeit)


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri mal wieder zu den tollen Fischen !

Neben der wundervollen Herbststimmung gabs noch n Hecht von 84cm

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/378/a8r8.jpg

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/6235/bj37.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img198/3547/20lt.jpg


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Teilhaben hier an diesem Thread ist echt überragend! Es ist eine Augenweide manche Fänge bestaunen zu dürfen! Klasse und Petri Heil!!! 

Bei mir begeistern lediglich die Stückzahlen des Zielfisches Zander und weniger die Größe der Fische!
Momentan läuft der Barsch bei mir sehr gut und das auch in ansehnlichen Größen…

23.09. bei einem Kurztrip 7 Fische
Neben diesem 54er gab’s noch einen 51er. Der Rest war nicht erwähnenswert!
http://*ih.us/a/img545/5965/qf9z.jpg


Letzten Sonntag bei mehr als ungünstigen Windbedingungen (Ostwind/ starke Böen) waren es 11 Fische für mich.

„Highlight“ war dieser 36er Barsch!
http://*ih.us/a/img51/4339/2nh7.jpg

Ein weiterer makelloser Artgenosse.
http://*ih.us/a/img208/398/rui7.jpg


Gestern machte der „Sturm“ ein Fischen zwischen 11.00-17.00 Uhr leider unmöglich… Die Morgen- und Abendstunden brachten mir dann aber trotzdem noch 7 Zettis und 5 Barsche.

Klasse Färbung!
http://*ih.us/a/img689/5138/ji14.jpg

Der tagesgrößte Zander mit 57cm biss in den Abendstunden. http://*ih.us/a/img843/1912/2klw.jpg

Außerdem ein weiterer Ü30er mit 37cm!
http://*ih.us/a/img21/2538/7aix.jpg


----------



## Grebtode (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein fang.


----------



## ebbe (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute kann ich auch mal einen Fisch beisteuern. Auch wenn es mein einziger am Vormittag war und der Kollege mich mit 5:1 abgenascht hat... mich hats gefreut :k War ja auch der Größte  Petri allen Fängern!!!


----------



## panazonics (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte die Quantum Hypercast Pro Tour Spin 20-50g aus dem Abo Angebot einer Angelgazette fast 1 Jahr nicht benutzt und jetzt im Herbst erst eigeweiht. Nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen mit der Rute eine schöne 54 Forelle landen konnte nun diese "Muttie" von 91cm heute zur Mittagszeit!


----------



## Raubbrasse (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Glückwunsch von mir an den Gewinner der Rolle.



Bei mir gab es am Feiertag diesen Hecht.

Raubbrasse


----------



## xsxx226 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle!
Bei mir gab es letztens ein 85er Esox und nen 43er Barsch..


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern such mit nem Kumpel los. Er hatte 5 Rapfen, ich einen Barsch und einen Rapfen. Am leichten Gerät echt super die Kerle!

Anhang anzeigen 209375
Anhang anzeigen 209376
Anhang anzeigen 209377



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## baitcaster85 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir ein Fang vor einigen Tagen:
Leider allein unterwegs gewesen.Daher lassen die Bilder was zu wünschen übrig 

http://*ih.us/a/img11/6149/ju3a.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img7/9590/kb05.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img163/1125/k45q.jpg


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo leute,
Petri allen vor mir

Ich konnte heute Abend nachdem es Morgens nicht mit Snakehead geklappt hat einen Mahseer auf Blinker fangen |rolleyes
Hab mich wahnsinnig gefreut da die auf dieser seite von Indien nicht so oft vorkommen :m

Anhang anzeigen 209394


LG und Tight Lines

Allround Angla


----------



## bosnischeanglern (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe 1 Rapfen 65cm 
http://*ih.com/a/img13/8139/cq7p.jpg
http://*ih.com/a/img823/8048/lzsi.jpg
und 45cm Döbel
http://*ih.com/a/img543/2702/agn8.jpg
alle sind von Neckar  und auf geräte aus Lidl , lol


----------



## brauni (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es letzte nacht 3 Hechte u. 3 Zander


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut mit nem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen um den Räucherofen voll zu machen 
Anhang anzeigen 209540



Der große Gufi in Forellenfarben is auch schon bestellt 

Anhang anzeigen 209541



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ulfisch (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe am Samstag meine Rute einweihen können.
Ich fing bei strömenden Regen eine 50cm Regenbogenforelle...meine größte bisher.
Die andere ist 36cm.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Boardies!#h

Bei meiner letzten Tour zur Elbe konnte ich meine neue HR Predator MH mit diesem 83er Zetti gebührend einweihen.
Letzlich ist mir der freche Bursche doch noch entglischt.|supergri

Peter


----------



## Oli16303 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moijens,

Neuer PB aus der Oder


----------



## xsxx226 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle!
Heute gabs bei mir diesen schönen 97er Zetti,gebissen hat er auf nen 13cm Zander-Uki in Braun.


----------



## ameisentattoo (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich war heute am Rhein unterwegs.
Es gab einen halbstarken Zander und diesen Aal von ca. 80 cm.
Köder war ein Eigenbau - Kreuzung aus Sandra und Shaker.
Also eine Sanker oder ein Shakra?
"Egal", dachte sich der Aal, "ist doch eh für den Popo!"
Autsch!




Micky


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute für ne stunde mit nem jackson shad in 14 cm forellenfarbe losgewesen. Dieser süße kerl konnte dem nicht widerstehn. Schwimmt natürlich wieder 
Anhang anzeigen 209608



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen, und "Petri Heil" allen Fängern!!!

An meinem Raubfischhausgewässer klappt es momentan auch ganz gut...

Von den kleinen Barschen hatten wir am Sonntag zu zweit so ca. 30 Stück.

Das konsequente Durchangeln wurde nachts noch mit einem Minizander und dem 65er vom Foto belohnt.


Euch Allen weiterhin nen erfolgreichen Raubfischherbst


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder los, und dieses Jahr läuft es ganz gut. Ein kleiner Hecht, der zum Glück schnell wieder schwimmen konnte. Und dann bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit mit einem flach laufenden, schwarzen Wobbler auf einen Zander gehofft und Erfolg gehabt. 64cm und gut vier Pfund. Wie Hannibal Smith sagte: Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert##!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch mal 2 um die 80 cm​


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, sind ja einige super Fische dabei!
Ich war Vorgestern vorfüttern für meinen Karpfenansitz der letzten Nacht.. Spinnrute dabei gehabt und ein paar Würfe gemacht: 66er


----------



## wetti (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein schöner 75er Mittellandkanal-Zander von Montag, gefangen vertikal auf einen Fin-S.
Viele Grüße
Marc


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir laufen weiterhin die Barsche...
Der Größte vom Dienstag mit 37 cm!
http://*ih.us/a/img11/4163/izwi.jpg


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! #h

Heute mittag gab es mir einen 56er Zander


----------



## kischt (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vor zwei Wochen waren die Barsch endlich mal an dem Platz an dem sie sein sollen |supergri
Gab an zwei Tagen gleich 46 Stück, von 25 - 42cm.
Normalerweise kann man froh sein, wenn man einen bekommt.


----------



## Perch-Noob (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute,
durch den Nieselregen sind mir aber alle wieder aus der Hand gerutscht.


----------



## kernell32 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische Leute!

Vorgestern ein 80er aus dem Rhein-Rhone Kanal.






Ich bin schon seit Juni auf der Suche nach Zandern, leider bisher nur massig Hechte aber keine Stachelritter hier am Oberrhein. #q


----------



## fra_marcel (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gude und Petri an alle,
sehr schöne Fische habt ihr alle zusammen gefangen!!!
Ich war letzten Samstag mal mit meinem Dad bei Regen unterwegs. Insgesamt gab es 17 Hechte alle zwischen 20-40cm und deshalb schwimmen alle auch wieder  und dann konnte ich noch einen schönen 40er Barsch erwischen dieser schwimmt auch noch.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Allround Angla (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Faengern! :m

Ich war heute Morgen auf Snakehead draussen, aber die wollten nicht so richtig Beissen. Abends wurde das Gewaesser nochmal gewechselt und das war eine gute Entscheidung: Bereits nach kurzer Zeit fing mein Vater einen kleinen, ca 20cm grossen Mahseer auf 3er Mepps, ich legte 10min spaeter mit einem ordentlichen Mahseer auf Blinker nach der einen sehr spannenden Drill lieferte. Danach fing mein Vater noch einen mittelgrossen auf Blinker und ich konnte noch zwei Mittlere nachlegen :m
Was fuer ein geiler Tag! |rolleyes
Anhang anzeigen 209839


Anhang anzeigen 209840


Anhang anzeigen 209841


Anhang anzeigen 209843


Anhang anzeigen 209844


LG und Petri
Allround Angla


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer von heute...durfte wieder schwimmen der Kleine


----------



## mephisto (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

letztes wochenende


----------



## kernell32 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh mann Leute ich habs endlich geschafft mein erster (Alt)Rheinzander!

Ich bin seit Wochen hinter dem her 
Endlos Hecht hier im Ländle, Rapfen, Döbel mal n Barsch, sogar ne knapp 70cm Raubbarbe auf Gummi.
Aber Zander bisher Fehlanzeige, hab schon gedacht die sind ausgewandert, und dann heute in einem Altrheingumpen zweiter Wurf und es hat geknallt.

Ich freu mich wie 






Hier ist der Gute:
63cm


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte in einer Super-Saison heute noch einen nachlegen:
78 cm. Endlich ein Fisch auf diesen Gummi mit dem Riesenschwanz, der hat bisher eher mich begeistert als die Fische. Den spürt man "brummen" in der Rute.


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Endlich ein Fisch auf diesen Gummi mit dem Riesenschwanz, der hat bisher eher mich begeistert als die Fische. Den spürt man "brummen" in der Rute.


Das muss ich dringend dem Ferkelfahnder melden!
Aber ein schöner Fisch!
Bei mir gab es neulich einen schönen 64er beim nächtlichen Wobblerfischen.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## Bela B. (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Vorrige Woche und gestern gab es Barsche bist 20cm.
Heute war ich wieder auf der Suche nach den Barschen und wurde an zwei Spots fündig.Die gestreiften Freunde bissen heute fast bei jedem Wurf.Ist ein Barsch ausgestiegen,gab es gleich den nächsten Biss.So etwas hatte ich bis heute an diesem Gewässer noch nicht erlebt.Als die Bisse ausblieben,wurde die Farbe gewechselt und weiter ging es.Dann gab es einen besseren Barsch von 34cm.Ich nahm dann einen größeren Köder und hoffte auf einen Dickbarsch.
Gleich beim ersten Wurf mit neuen Köder gab es beim zweiten Absinken einen kräftigenm Biss.Schnell war mir klar das dies kein Barsch war.Ich drillte den Fisch sehr vorsichtig,da ich mit einem 28er Fluocarbonvorfach angelte.Nach mehren Fluchten wurde das Vorfach dann doch durchgebissen.Für mich stand fest,dies war ein besserer Hecht.
Am Ende waren es ein kleiner Hecht und mehr als 50 Barsche bis 34cm.
Als Köder kam heute ein 5cm Kopyto in verschiedene Farben mit 4gr.Kopf zum Einsatz.

Bela B.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so endlich läufts auch wieder mit den hechten.

seit ende august bin ich wieder mit köfis unterwegs, aber sonnenschein, hitze etc haben das ganze zäher werden lassen als nötig.
am we gabs nun endlich regen, kälte und wind. folge waren gefallene wassertemperaturen von knapp 20 auf nur noch 6 grad 
:vik::vik::vik:

nunja, war also mit nem kollegen los an ein großes stillgewässer. zu anfang lief es schlecht bei mir, hatte 4 bisse, konnte aber keinen verwandeln. erst als der kollege mich gestern im stich lies und ich  alleine am wasser war liefs. 
diese beiden damen wollten kurz vorbeikommen und eine weitere hat gebissen, sich allerdings mit dem köfi aus dem staub gemacht.

fotos sind mit selbstauslöser gemacht, daher kacke ^^
hab aber die fische alle auch noch auf der matte fotografiert.
länge geb ich nicht mehr an, nicht dass hier wieder bohei entsteht. 






















köder war brasse und rotauge. beide um 25cm!

hier noch die zwei besten fische des kollegen.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

achso noch ein nachtrag:

deswegen fisch ich nicht mit jerkbaits und auch nur drillinge ohne widerhaken.


----------



## zanderalex (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

is mir heute ins belly gesprungen 43 cm ordentlichen bierbauch hat er hab ihm gesagt er soll ordentlich bahnen schwimmen


----------



## zanderalex (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> cooler fisch. auf dem bild hast du ein bisschen was von dem beisser bei james bond


  |supergri ja meine selbstpotrais sind immer wieder ein genuss hier noch 2 sehr gelungene 


bitte dumm gucken!!


----------



## Lorenz (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine ersten Schritte in die Salzwasserfischerei...






























Auszugsweise. Gejiggt und geworfen, vom Boot und vom Ufer, mit Jerk-/Hechtrute und schwerem Salzwassergerät...


----------



## jvonzun (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war letzte Woche auch wieder ein bisschen fischen





























































hier noch 2 Videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GoVgK4y4ww

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZRlNRL50xc


----------



## zanderalex (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich bin in der kalten Heimat geblieben zum glück erfolgreich 

44cm der 2 ü40er in 2 tagen :m


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri für die klasse Fänge!
Heute gabs endlich die ersehnten Herbstbarsche mit 32, 38, 43,5cm waren ein paar schwere Jungs dabei! 
Auch wenn mir die Freude nicht ins Gesicht geschrieben steht - das täuscht auf den Bildern...


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri für die klasse Fänge!
Heute gabs endlich die ersehnten Herbstbarsche mit 32, 38, 43,5cm waren ein paar schwere Jungs dabei! 
Auch wenn mir die Freude nicht ins Gesicht geschrieben steht - das täuscht auf den Bildern...


----------



## kernell32 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute am Rhein, oberhalb einer Schleuse im Bootsparkplatz.

Selten nen Hecht gehabt der so gekämpft hat |krach:

85cm





Der wird nu mit nen paar Freunden verspeist.


----------



## kernell32 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nur kurz draussen gewesen.

Aber ein fetter Rheinbarsch wollte mich kennenlernen #6

42cm






Leider nur n schlechtes Bild weil der unbedingt dauernd ins Heu hüpfen wollte #c


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:q:q:q


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend Kollegen, und "Petri" in die Runde!

An meiner Lieblingstalsperre hat es gestern mal so richtig geknallt.

Angelkumpel Sven und ich konnten gestern ca. 30 Barsche, 7 Zander und 4 Hechte verhaften. 

Mein bester Raubfisch-Tag ever.

Bin immer noch sprachlos.

Anbei einige Bilder

bis die tage


M.


----------



## GrundelGuide (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle,
hier mein Versuch, die Rolle abzustauben:
44cm, 1,3 kg
Im 32 Hektar Baggersee vom Ufer


----------



## hurby1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Morgen,

ich war Gestern das erste mal am Rhein und bei etwas Hochwasser und nicht ganz einfachen Bedingungen wurde ich trotzdem belohnt. :vik:

Anhang anzeigen 210546


Anhang anzeigen 210547


Anhang anzeigen 210548


Gruß Torben


----------



## shocki (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War am We an der Rott unterwegs.
Zielfisch sollte der Hecht sein. 
Gefangen hab ich diesen schönen Waller mit 1,27 cm und knapp 12 kilo.

Gefangen hab ich ihn auf Softjerk 5 Inch, Fin s Shad an meiner Berkley Pulse 5-20 gramm und 2000 Exage. 
Drilldauer ca. 6 minuten.
Ein zweiter Waller, der sicherlich nicht kleiner war, ist mir ausgeschlizt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal die von heute.
Kennt Ihr das ? Da ist man den ganzen Tag unterwegs ohne auch nur einen Biss zu haben, und dann fängt man kurz bevor man aufgeben möchte innerhalb einer halben Stunde 3 schöne Fische.
ein 70er 

 ein 90er​ 

 und ein 48 Barsch​


----------



## Fabi-21 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein waller von gestern, auf 14m Tiefe mit einem wobbler beim schleppen auf groß Hecht gefangen....
War auf dem großen Brombachsee unterwegs.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der 95er ist von heute Morgen.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut mein bisher größten Zander mit 55 cm in Hamburg gefangen.Dazu gab es noch ein paar Zahnstocher um die 30cm.


----------



## Allround Angla (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,
petri an alle!
Heute gings wieder auf Mahseer raus, und ich konnte mein PB fangen :m
Ein kleineren gabs auch noch dazu 
Anhang anzeigen 210624


Anhang anzeigen 210625


Anhang anzeigen 210626


LG und Petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gab es ein 70er​ 

 und ein 80er​


----------



## jvonzun (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!

klein aber mein |supergri


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Boardies und dickes Petri in die Runde... Schöne Fische die ihr hier an Land gezaubert habt #6

Ich hab jetzt zwei schöne Tage hinter mir an deinen ich jeweils von Sonnenaufgang bis Mittag angeln war... Die ersten drei Stunden mit Köfi´s auf große Räuber versucht und danach zum Abschluss noch ein Weilchen die Barschies geärgert mit der UL- Combo und dem Carolina Rig... Hat echt mega Spaß gemacht und hab immer den Zielfisch erwischen können |supergri
Gestern Morgen gab´s bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, milden Temparaturen und mittlerem Wind nen schicken 70 iger Esox und heut Morgen hat sich nochmal einer am Köfi vergangen von immer 63 cm bei Ententeich, gefühlten 7/8 Grad kälter und dickem Nebel rundum... 

Wie gesagt danach immer noch ein Weilchen mit der UL- Combo los und wenn ich die Barschies dann endlich gefunden habe ist einer nach dem anderen rein geknallt... Nicht die größten bei 10 - 21 cm aber wenn zwischenzeitlich jeder Wurf nen Biss bringt macht das echt richtig Spaß...  War ein super Einstand fürs neue UL- Tackel... 

Geht ans Wasser Leute, es lohnt sich...
Wünsche allen Petri Heil und stramme Leinen... :m

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Spinnfischen in der Nacht ist schon eine  aufregende Sache, besonders wenn man mit tollen Leuten unterwegs ist und  dann auch noch schicke Fische fängt :m
 Morgen schippern wir dann mitm Boot übers Gewässer...mal sehen was kommt |kopfkrat


----------



## Kunde (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hallo, ich hab auch mal wieder ein bild für diesen thread.
den hecht gab es heute morgen!

gruß kunde


----------



## Raubbrasse (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.


Bei mir gab es diesen Hecht beim Schleppen.:g

Raubbrasse


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Boardies...

Wir hatten heut Morgen vom Verein unser Raubfischangeln, also 06:15 Uhr raus aus dem Bett und ab an See... Haustüre auf und vom Wetter mit Regen und WInd begrüßt worden- super dachte ich, war ja eigentlich anders vorher gesagt |kopfkrat ... 
Wollte eigentlich mit der Spinncombo los, hab mich dann aber kurzfristig umentschieden mit Köfi zu angeln und trocken unterm Schirm zu sitzen... 
Rute raus, direkt neben einen alten toten Baum der ins Wasser ragte und abwarten... Es tat sich nix, auch bei den anderen Mitstreitern die sich raus trauten war Flaute, egal ob beim Spinnfischen oder an den Köfiruten... Irgendwann konnte dann doch ein Kollege einen 75 cm Esox auf Köfi verbuchen und alles was ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gefangen hatte war 2 mal der tote Baum an dem ich angelte :g 
Gegen neun hat es dann aufgehört zu regnen und die Sonne lies sich mal ab und an sehen...
Naja, hat wenigstens einer was gefangen dachte ich mir dann 20 Minuten vor Ende des Raubfischangels, als meine Pose plötzlich in den Wellen verschwand- kurz abwarten und dann Anschlag... SUPER, Haken sitzt und kurz drauf konnte ich nen schicken 66 cm Esox verbuchen... |supergri
Dann dacht ich mir, is eh gleich Schluss, bestückst du nochmal neu oder nicht?? Zum Glück endschied ich mich dafür die Angel nochmal auszuschmeißen :q
Keine fünf Minuten später tauchte die Pose wieder ab, nur 3 Meter entfernt von dem Punkt wo der 66´iger gebissen hatte... Abwarten, abwarten und Anschlag- SUPER sitzt wieder und "oh, oh" der scheint größer zu sein |bigeyes 
Nach kurzem aber knackigen Drill mit super Fluchten und Sprüngen konnte ich meinen neuen PB Esox mit 88 cm über den Kescherrand führen... 
Die Freude war riesig |laola:

Wer hätte gedacht das 20 Minuten so toll sein können, ich grinse jetzt noch bis über beide Ohren und werd die im Kopf gespeicherten Bilder der Sprünge und Fluchten nicht los :vik:

Wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg bei der Raubfischjadt, momentan scheints wirklich super zu laufen... 

PETRI in die Runde... LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Greenmile1 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen 
auch ich konnte letzte woche einen schönen Hecht( 103 cm ) beim Spinnfischen im Rhein Einladen


----------



## waterwild (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Angelbuddy Torte dreht sich grad eine und erzählt mir mal wieder nen hitverdächtigen Schwank aus seiner Jugend...da machts fitzzzz

45cm und 1600g


----------



## stefclud2000 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich hat es nach langer Zeit auch bei mir mal wieder geklappt.
Wie immer auf meinen Lieblingsköder von Savage-Gear :k


----------



## Blechinfettseb (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



stefclud2000 schrieb:


> Endlich hat es nach langer Zeit auch bei mir mal wieder geklappt.
> Wie immer auf meinen Lieblingsköder von Savage-Gear :k



Ist das ein Soft 4 Play mit Offset Haken? Sieht nämlich nach Blei in der Nähe des Kopfs aus. Wenn ja wie tief läuft er so? Weil mit den Offset Drillingen ohne Gewicht läuft er mir zu flach.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen,

Petri an Alle erfolgreichen Hunter!

Geile Fische und schöne Bilder sind dabei!


Hier mein neuer barsch PB


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank!

47 cm hatte der Moppel. Gebissen hat er auf nen 5" Bass Assassin Sea Shad.

Außerdem gab es am Samstag noch diese schönen Zander:


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Angelurlaub im Oktober zu nehmen ist echt super :vik:

Heute Morgen gab es wieder in 2,5 Stunden zwei Hechte auf Köfi... Der erste 70 cm und der zweite 63 cm... Hat wieder super viel Spaß gemacht... 

Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen... 

Jetzt gehts erstmal nach Hamburg, leider ohne Angel zum Sightseeing... :g

Petri allen Fängern, echt super Fische und schöne Bilder dabei... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## HAL9000 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey!
Dieser schöne Hecht stieg mir ganz trocken auf einen grün/silber Shad ein!


----------



## brauni (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Super Fische. War auch mal wieder bissl an der Elbe unterwegs!


----------



## KleinerWaller (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die einzigen "Raubfische", die ich beim Spinnern fange sind Döbel #q 
Irgendwas schein ich falsch zu machen #c 

Anhang anzeigen 210965


Grüßle


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Diese beiden gab es unter anderem heute Abend


----------



## kernell32 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

zwar nur klein (60cm) aber dafür wunderschön und kerngesund!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri ihr Raubfischfänger! Bei mir blieb in der letzten Zeit auch immer mal was hängen. 













Gruß Ole


----------



## Flacho (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute!

Heute morgen konnte ich endlich meinen alten Hechtrekord einstellen. Der alte lag schon bei stattlichen 104 cm. Heute morgen beim dritten Wurf konnte ich aber nochmal 14 cm drauf packen.
Der Fisch hat nur fünf Meter vom Ufer entfernt gebissen und hat keinen wirklich aufregenden Drill geliefert.
Mein Adrenalin schoss aber beim anblick dieses Fisches in schwindelerregende Höhen.
Danke nochmal an meine Schwester die keine zwei Minuten nach meinem Anruf die 3 km zum See gerast war um ein paar Bilder zu machen.
Die genauen Daten dieses Traumhechtes sind 118 cm bei einem Gewicht von 14,8 kg.
Nachdem ich wieder einigermaßen Ruhig war konnte ich noch 3 weiter Hechte zum Landgang überreden. 85, 67, und 65 cm lang. Damit hab ich auch was die Durchschnittsgröße angeht einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt.  Mit knapp 84 cm lässt sich auch das Ergebnis sehen


----------



## jvonzun (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir gab es wieder Zander und sogar dicke Barsche!


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer von heute


----------



## düssel (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da gibt man hunderte Euro im Takle-Wahn aus und auf was steigt das Vieh ein?! Auf nen Tauwurm an der Posenmontage |supergri

43 cm; mein bisher größter Barsch :vik:


----------



## Frosch38 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei Dauerregen ging es heute an die Peene. Es sollte auf Barsch und Hecht  mit DS gehen. Rute zusammengebaut und dann die Frage ... welche Farbe  und welcher Köder wohl bei diesem Wetter am besten geht. Entscheidung  getroffen und los ging es. Erster Wurf ... Barsch 10cm und so ging es weiter bis ein besserer Barsch (28cm) am Haken zappelte. Einige Würfe später ein kräftiges Stucken und es hing ein Hecht von ca. 60cm am Haken der leider das Vorfach durchtrennte und entkam. Also neu binden,aber wo ist die Vorfachschnur zu Hause #q  ,aber es gibt ja noch Angler die manchmal Schnurreste liegenlassen. Es  war eine 40er also damit neu gebunden und weiter ging es. Dann kam auch  der nächst Einschlag und ich dachte sofort Hecht der sich aber als Rapfen entpupte. Es kamen dann noch weitere Barsche um 25cm. Für das Regenwetter war es aber recht gut. 



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1920x1080.
	




This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1920x1080.


----------



## kernell32 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hat mal wieder n kleiner Stachler gezappelt.

Perfekte Pfannengrösse ca 60 cm :vik:


----------



## loete1970 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger, tolle Fische dabei.

Ich kann nur mit einem kleinen Hecht von 60 cm dienen.


----------



## brauni (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Nacht gab es wieder nen schönen Elbzetti!


----------



## Siever (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Mädels, ich hab ja schon länger nix mehr gepostet hier. Keine Zeit und so... . Ich schaue mir aber immer wieder gerne eure Fänge an! Ich stell jetzt aber auch mal wieder fix ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Wochen ein... .


----------



## nordbeck (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

moin

ja ich weiss, ich fang eh nur kleine und ja ich weiss, sind in holland gefangen, das zählt nicht wei die springen einem eh in den kescher :k:k trotzdem für 2 tage keine schlechte ausbeute.

88 brassen






101 hering






89 sardine







96 sardine






107 sardine






112 stint






98 makrele







#h#h#h


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dicker von Heute


----------



## GrundelGuide (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander vom vergangen Donnerstag
73cm


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach Feierabend noch einmal eine Stunde in dem Mistwetter gewesen.
MfG Scholle


----------



## rudini (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...stunning colour! |bigeyes

Petri Heil!


----------



## Veit (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Wochen!

Nach diversen Zander um die 80 cm und den üblichen Schniepeln in den letzten Wochen gab es heute mal wieder einen in "Champions League"-Format. 95 cm auf Stint-Shad. Später folgte noch ein 81er.


----------



## strafer (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger.

Mit Veit kann ich noch nich ganz mithalten aber ich war gestern Abend bei Sauwetter unterwegs und konnte im halleschen Stadtgebiet einen kleinen Zetti überlisten.
Hab mich trotzdem tierisch gefreut, weil ich ihn auf T-Rig gefangen habe, was ich erst ein paar wenige Male getestet hab.


----------



## mathei (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

angelzeit 12:30 bis 15:30.
der Barsch jagte am grund seinen eigenen nachwuchs. fangtiefe um die 16 m. wasserthemperatur 11 grad





erfolgreicher köder war der kopy in gelb 3,5 cm





am ende kamen 25 barsche von 25 -35 cm bei raus.




bin voll zufrieden mit dem heutigen tag nach so langer nicht angelzeit.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein paar Fische aus der "Kreisklasse"|muahah:|uhoh:
MeinerEiner








Roland 






...selbstverständlich...ein "*DICKES*" Petri an alle Fänger :vik:


----------



## Daniel1983 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Vertikal am Baggersee! Köder Jackson Active Shad... eine wahre Bank Vertikal auf Barsch das Teil.

Der größte hat 46 cm.... die 50 sind in Reichweite!


----------



## jvonzun (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch und Hecht bekommen nun ihren wohlverdienten Winterurlaub und so startete ich heute mein Quappen-Jigging-Saison!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die trockene Phase genutzt und diesen Kollegen in unserem kleinen Fluss erbeutet... 

http://*ih.us/a/img59/2453/rs14.jpg


----------



## nordbeck (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wiedermal kleine fische aus den niederlanden die in den kescher sprangen.


88 dünnster fast 90er aller zeiten, wo ganze 3,6kg! köder war eine sardine

http://*ih.us/a/img812/9549/44xb.jpg

nächtlicher damenbesuch 106 cm, ganzer hering gebissen um 2:30 uhr!

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/63/qdla.jpg

und ein klassischer sonnenaufgangshecht 108 cm, wieder mal ganzer hering
http://*ih.us/a/img853/4686/4ehm.jpg


danke für den besuch und pack noch 30 cm drauf ^^

http://*ih.us/a/img703/791/e4e8.jpg


----------



## Killerschnauze (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster und warscheinlich einziger Zander des Jahres 2013 an meinem Vereinsgewässer (Baggersee 14 ha) mit relativ schlechtem Bestand an Zandern.

Klassisch mit 2g Knicklichtpose und 6cm Rotauge gedippt in Fischöl auf Grund gefangen.
Hatte schon gedacht diese Methode funktioniert nur auf Aal.

63cm


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen mal kurz am See gewesen und dank der milden Temperaturen knallen die Hechte noch auf die Jerks an der Oberfläche :m


----------



## raubfisch-ole (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch was ihr hier alles für schöne Fische fangt, weiter so Männer! Neben einem kleinen Hecht und einem gehakten Schuppenkarpfen von Gestern gab es dann heute Nachmittag diese beiden makellosen Zettis. 74 und 63. 






hier mal noch das gahkte U-Boot, junge war der rund! 




Gruß Ole


----------



## mathei (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sind heute auch noch mal raus auf barschjagt. ca.60 stk. konnten wir fangen, bei 33 cm war leider schluß.


----------



## Frosch38 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hat sich die Peene als schwierig zu beangelndes Gewässer erwiesen. Hatte dann meine selbst gebundenen Barschfliegen benutzt und konnte zwei Barsche damit fangen. Der kleine ging auf GUFI.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1401x1006.


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Sonnenaufgangsschniepel :g

50cm






Danach hat mir dicker Zetti den Jig aufgebogen und hat sich, davongemacht |krach:

Sehr ärgerlich wenns am Material scheitert, das war nämlich ein ganz schöner Brummer.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hats heute Gemoppelt 




Gruß Ole


----------



## ameisentattoo (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die glücklichen Fänger. 
Sind ja mal klasse Fische dabei!

Hier ein Zetti vom Rhein.
Da im Strom das Wasser zu hoch war, musste ich in den Hafen ausweichen....


----------



## brauni (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger schöne Fische! War auch wieder bissl am Wasser!


----------



## brauni (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und noch ein Paar!#h


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Leute, ihr zeigt ja echt tolle Fänge besonders Bräuni hat richtig abgeräumt :m
Hier mal einer von 6 von einer 2h-Spinnsession heute morgen.
Alle Fische gingen zurück ins Wasser.


----------



## lahn mann (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Barsch vor dem Hochwasser waren sehr Aktive.


----------



## sevone (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich weiß, für einige bin ich ein Umweltschänder und Augenbeschmutzer, aber ich fand das hier doch einen Post wert; weniger um des Fanges willen, als um den Mageninhalt, der mich persönlich immer sehr interessiert. Da dies andere möglicherweise ebenso halten, wollte ich Euch ein Bild nicht vorenthalten.
Der große Hecht hatte 80cm, die Kleinen ca. 20 bis 25.


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist ja echt mal interessant. Gleich 3 auf einmal. Lässt wirklich vermuten, dass dein Gewässer sehr Hechtproduktiv ist.
Oder viele Fische finden sich gerade auf engerem raum zusammen durch die sinkenden Temperaturen... allerdings ist selbst dann wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Hecht-Hattrick eher gering. 
Nichtdestotrotz Petri schonmal für den Vierer!

Bei mir gabs heut in der Elbe diesen Burschen


----------



## Screwi (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war auch mal wieder am Wasser und die Barsche waren nicht zu bremsen.
Hier einer der größeren


----------



## Promachos (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

auch ich hatte mal wieder Angelglück...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine Minute geangelt und schon war die Pose weg 
Nach einem Selbstauslöserfoto gings für den Fisch ins Wasser zurück :m


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir lief es gestern an der Elbe recht erfolgreich. Neben einem Schniepel gabs zwei vorzeigbare Zander. Leider hat der Kollege den Fisch nicht ganz getroffen beim fotografieren.


----------



## rudini (15. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...some blue cod ,tarakihi and kahawei :k

Cheers


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ernüchterung nach 4 tagen ansitzen. zwei fische -.-

einer nachts um 4 auf makrele und einer morgens um 9 auf sardine. beide am gleichen tag, ansonsten lecker blanken.

99






100


----------



## pilker89 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal das gute Wetter ausgenutzt um mit Köderfisch auf Hecht zu gehen. Nach ca. 4 Stunden nichts. Doch dann dieser wunderschöne Hecht. Lieferte einen super Drill.
103 cm lang und 10 Kilo schwer


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kam gestern nach einem Monat Angelpasue endlich mal wieder ans Wasser.
Mit Jerkbaits bewaffnet bin ich an ein paar kleinere Nebengewässer des Rheins losgezogen.

Gegen 12:00Uhr ist mir keine 5m vor den Füßen im ca. 1m tiefen Wasser ein 70+ Hecht auf den Jerk geknallt. Etwas überrascht, dass zu dieser Jahreszeit im derart flachen Wasser noch einer einsteigt hab ich den Anhieb total versemmelt #q. 
Nach kurzem Fluchen über meine Unvermögen flog der Köder wieder ins Wasser .
Eine halbe Stunde später ist dann der Versöhnungsfisch eingestiegen. Zwar maß der Gute nur 57cm, die Freude war trotzdem groß.

Danach konnte ich leider nur noch einen versunkenen Baum haken. Der wollte meinen Köder auch nicht mehr hergeben:c.

Hier noch ein kurzes Foto vom 57er, bevor er mir (ungeschickt wie ich bin) wieder ins Wasser gefallen ist .

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## wetti (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo.
nach langer Abstinenz habe ich es heute endlich mal wieder an den Mittellandkanal geschafft.
Der Zielfisch Zander lies sich leider nicht blicken, dafür ist mir ne Streifenkugel von 42cm eingestiegen. 
Viele Grüße und dickes Petri
Marc


----------



## MarcoZG (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 211610


Das erste mal auf dem See mit Boot geangelt und gleich meinen ersten Esox mit der größe von 79 cm gelandet:k


----------



## coolspace (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern auf dem Bodden und nach einigen Hechten und 1nem Zander dann nen 101cm Hecht .. Biss kam 3 m vor dem Boot und ziemlich heftig. Da ging dann kurz die Post ab...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Freitagabend hat es am DEK mal etwas besser gezandert.
Sonst hat man sich ja eher an die Fische rund um die 50cm gewöhnt...
An der Stellfisch mit Köfi.


----------



## Bela B. (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute ging es endlich wieder einmal für 2h ans Wasser.Ich konnte dabei 2 Hechte landen.
Der größte war 87cm.

Bela B.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern schnell meine neue Rute Spro Godfather III eingeweiht und direkt noch einen 72cm Hecht gelandet.

An der stelle nochmals vielen Dank an Tommi Engels von www.raubfischspezialist.de für die super Beratung und die super schnelle Bestellung der Rute bei Spro. :m

Nächstes Jahr gibts dann mal eine anständige Kamera ;-)


----------



## raubfisch-ole (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bela mein Freund! Frag mich zwar was hier schon wieder für Kommentare kommen aber egal. Wahrscheinlich sind Bilder von Fischen die völlig breit gekloppt auf der Arbeitsplatte der Einbauküche liegen schöner anzusehen für einige Leute...
Hier mal mein vorgestreckter 92er Zander von Heute..... 


Schlimm finde ich das es auch immer die Leute sind, die selbst nie Fänge Posten. Ich denke Ihr solltet euch einfach in Zurückhaltung üben und versuchen selbst schöne Bilder auf die Beine zu stellen. Also einfach mal drüber nach denken!!!


----------



## DavidsFishin (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Woche kurz vor Sonnenuntergang! Neues Gewässer! Auf ein 23cm Jerk!


----------



## rudini (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

..hier mal n lütter Aal gestern vom Yak aus gefangen:k

Cheers


----------



## jvonzun (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!


----------



## pike-81 (22. November 2013)

Moinsen!
Ist mir gestern in einer flachen Bucht auf'nen 14er Zalt geballert. 
Dachte erst an einen Schniepel, aber dann kam dieser Stachelritter zum Vorschein:


----------



## nordbeck (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle fänger, besonders an ole! würd so manchen hecht für den zander tauschen 


so bin auch wieder da.
umstände waren beschissen, hatte 3 mal krassen wetterwechsel und gallopierenden luftruck. von minus 4 in der nacht (inklusive eingefrorenem brolly) über sonnige 10 grad nachmittags bis hin zu unwetter war wirklich alles dabei. entsprechend mussten die fische extrem hart erarbeitet werden und entgegen meiner neuerlichen vorliebe für große gewässer sind wir heute sogar mal wieder auf die alte tour an nem kanal unterwegs gewesen.

100, 9uhr morgens auf ne 3/4 makrele






101, 16 uhr, stint






98, 13 uhr, ganzer hering driftend unter ner brücke


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

HiHi...neues Gewässer getestet und dann ist  gleich beim ersten Wurf in der 1. Absinkphase n Hecht aufn Gummifisch  draufgeballert:vik:...so begann eine schöne, wenn auch kurze Beißzeit 
 Hier mal einer stellvertretend...


----------



## Stachelritter13 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

war heute Mittags endlich wieder mal für ein Stündchen in einem kleinen Nachtbarschaftsflüsschen (Hessel) angeln.
Bislang habe ich hier ausschließlich Barsche zwischen 15-30cm gefangen (Ausnahme ein Döbel 50cm) und meinen PB Barsch von ca. 35cm.

Heute habe ich mit Ultra Light Gerät und 8cm Swing Impact von Keitech in weiß geangelt.

Zunächste bissen wieder nur 2 Barsche mit 19 und 21cm, doch dann später merkte ich eine harte Attacke in der Rute und meine Rute bog sich sehr. Als ich sah, dass es tatsächlich ein Barsch ist, wusste ich, dass dies mein neuer PB wird, sollte ich ihn landen. Nach mehreren kleinen Ausreißversuchen konnte ich ihn schließlich auch landen und es war tatsächlich mein neuer PB. 46cm und ca. 1,5KG wog das Prachtstück.

Ich bin immer noch ganz happy, da ich solche Brocken in dem Gewässer nicht erwartet hatte.


----------



## steppes (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern hat mein Junior mal zugeschlagen und konnte diesen 86cm Hecht am Vereinssee überlisten 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990


----------



## rudini (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

...Blue Cod underwater:k


----------



## raubfisch-ole (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@nordbeck, Petri und danke aber deine Hechte kannst behalten :m Nee im Ernst, sind schon schöne Fische die du da immer rauskurbelst! Hier mal zwei Räuber vom We. 







Gruß Ole


----------



## Bela B. (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

@ Ole: Mein Freund,Petri zu den Fischen.Wenn Du mal in meine Richtung angeln fährt,sag bescheid.:g

Nachdem die Gewässer immer klaren werden,versuchte ich es heute in der Dämmerung.Dabei bekam ich zwei Hechte ans Band.Einen davon konnte ich zum kurzem Landgang überreden.
Der zweite zeigte sich nur kurz im Licht der Kopflampe.

Bela B.


----------



## Frosch38 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach mehreren vergeblichen Ansitzen freut man sich auch über so ein kleinen Kauelbarsch.


----------



## drathy (25. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte am Samstag meine Zander-PB deutlich nach oben schrauben und diesen fetten 90er mit 8,3kg an Land ziehen. Herrlich, hab mich gefreut, wie ein kleines Kind! :vik:

Gebissen hat er auf einen 12,5cm Stint Shad im Kaulbarsch-Dekor.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich weis, ist nicht "der größte" aber für mich ganz besonders :l
endlich hat es mal nach fast zwei Jahren funktioniert und ich konnte in der Elbe bei uns nen schönen Zander von 59 cm fangen... Die Freude war riesig und ich grins immernoch wenn ich dran denke... 

Petri in die Runde, echt schicke Räuber dabei gewesen hier... #6

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

59cm ist doch ne ordentliche Größe! Petri - solche Fische bereiten Freude!! Vor allem wenns endlich geklappt hat und der "Knoten geplatzt ist". Demnächst kommen sich noch ein paar dazu!

Bei mir sind in letzter Zeit wieder viele der Einheitsgröße 50-55 dabei - die müssen sich abgesprochen haben... Egal ob Kanal oder Elbe - im Hellen oder Dunkeln. Dennoch freue ich mich, da ich immer eine Erkenntnis daraus ziehen kann:


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da am Fluss heute morgen nicht viel lief, habe ich nochmal einen kleinen  See angesteuert und prompt schnappte sich ein Hecht den Shaker :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Gewinner November:*
*ameisentattoo*

Der Gewinner wird benachrichtigt!

*Haltet euch ran, meldet Fische, gewinnt Rollen!!!!!*


*Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*




*Quantum Smoke Spin*

Die Quantum Smoke ist neben der Exo die erste Quantum-Rolle mit einer Skelettbauweise, nach dem Prinzip "Metal where ist matters". Auf diese Weise konnten wir das Gewicht der Rolle dramatisch reduzieren, ohne auch  nur annähernd Einbußen in Puncto Festigkeit hinzunehmen.

Die 30er Smoke wiegt nur 221g Gramm.

Dabei hat die Rolle nach wie vor einen Metallkörper, der widerstandsfähig ist und den ultrasanften Getriebelauf sicherstellt. Überall, dort wo Metall eingesetzt werden muss, wurde es auch benutzt, aber das in einer gewichtsoptimierten Form - das Gehäuse erscheint als Rohbauteil eher als Schweizer Käse mit Ausfräsungen wo nur möglich. Auf der anderen Seite wurde Metall durch moderne Verbundmaterialien ersetzt, wo sich dies anbot.

So besteht der Rotor aus einem Verbund aus einem Kunststoff aus der Raumfahrt und langen Kohlefasern ( ca. 10mm), was extrem schwierig zu verarbeiten ist, aber eine unglaubliche Festigkeit erzielt.

Daneben brilliert die Smoke mit einem besonders leichten und ungewöhnlich geformten und dadurch balancierten Kurbelarm und mit einer Mehrscheiben-Carbon-Frontbremse, die bis zu 20lb Bremsdruck aufbauen kann, sicher ungewöhnlich für eine Rolle dieser Größe.

Das Max Cast Spulenkantendesign reduziert zudem die Schnurreibung an der Abwurfkante, was die Wurfweiten signifikant steigen lässt.

*Technische Serienausstattung:*

ultraleichter Aluminium Körper

Rotor aus C4LF Faserverbung (mit eingebetteten langen Kohlefasern)

10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl

unendliche Rücklaufsperre

Aluminium PT Long Stroke Spule

Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem mit Carbon Scheiben

extrem leichte Kurbel aus Aluminium und EVA-Kurbelknauf, 100% wackelfrei, da nur

auszuschrauben, nicht an zuklappen

Foot Forward Rollenfuß für bessere Rutenbalance

unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem Nickel-Titanium-Material

Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer mit Anti Drall System


----------



## jvonzun (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nachdem die 3cm dicke Eisschicht ums Boot zerschlagen war, ging es auf den See "gümmelen"


----------



## Bela B. (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ ameisentattoo: Glückwunsch zur Rolle.#6

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Räubern.

Bei mir gab es diesen kleinen.

Bela B.


----------



## xsxx226 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle und Glückwunsch dem Gewinner!
Bei mir gabs heute nen 43er Barsch,gebissen hat er auf ein 4.5 Shaker in der Farbe Ice.


----------



## Frosch38 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klingelingeling hat es gestern beim Quappenangel gemacht. 
Eine Quappe mit 39cm und ein Blei von 50cm.



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1521x924.


----------



## xsxx226 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank Bela!Und noch nen Dickes Petri an polakgd, zu seinem nach Fisch riechenden Knüppel!
Hier mal nen 77er Zetti von heute,gebissen hat er auf nen 4.5er Shaker.


----------



## brauni (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Zeit! Ich hab mich auch manchmal ans wasser verirrt! Hier mal ein paar Fänge!:m


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, schicke Räuber gelandet worden |supergri

Heute Morgen bei dichtem Nebel, minus 3 Grad und ständig vereisten Rutenringen mal für ein Stündchen ans Wasser- hat sich gelohnt |supergri ein 69´iger Esox konnte dem Gummifisch nicht widerstehen... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## inselkandidat (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen 40er Barsch fangen:


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Stachelrittern der letzten Zeit.
Bei mir gesellen sich immer wieder Rapfen zwischen die Zander! Von wegen Sommerräuber^^ 
Nachdem es gestern wieder einen 58er Zander gab und ich heute einen verloren habe, stieg mir kurz darauf dieser schöne Bursche ein: Tatort Elbe





Offenbar stehn die Jungs jetzt auf einer Höhe mit den Zandern, da ich jetzt auch am Grund regelmäßig Rapfenbisse habe.

Gefangen im übrigen genau unter einer Kormoran-Kolonie, wo direkt mal noch ein halber Zander und eine Hechtflosse im Flachwasser lag...


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spike999 schrieb:


> was willst uns damit denn sagen???
> hab noch nie gehört das n kormoran fische halbiert!dafür ist sein schnabel garnicht ausgelegt...


Keine Ahnung, wo dein Problem liegt, aber ich kann dir gern das Bild der Überreste anhängen. Habe nie etwas von Halbieren gesagt.
Aufgenommen unter toten Bäumen, auf denen zuvor Kormorane saßen - ringsum Guano und Fischreste. Die Jungs erbrechen auch, was nicht mehr rein passt...

@Wutz: danke fürs Petri!


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja der Zander war gechätzte 35cm zu Lebzeiten. Diese Größen schaffen die  Kormorane schon. Vielleicht hat er ihn auch fallen lassen und ein Mink  hat ihn angefressen.
Nen 90er ist natürlich ein ordentliches Kaliber.  Da wird sich vielleicht ein Fuchs o.ä. dran verköstigt haben - habe  dieses Jahr auch schon einen Kadaver der selben Größe gefunden,  allerdings ohne Spuren.
Aber genug Offtopic von mir...


----------



## jvonzun (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

87er von gestern!


----------



## c-laui (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute konnte ich mit diesem schönen Hecht meine Bushwhacker entschneidern. Nachdem mit Gummifisch nichts ging habe ich ganz klassisch nen Blinker rangemacht. Und auf einmal hats in der Rute gescheppert. Drilling hing außen im Hecht. Hat ganz gut gekämpft der Bursche. 80 cm groß.



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so nach langer trockenzeit wieder licht am himmel.
101




104


----------



## raubfisch-ole (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! Gestern noch im Shoppingwahn für Männer und heute doch prompt das neue Tackle entjungfert. Aber an der Biomaster Select Shad + Biomaster C5000FB war der Drill eher ein Kindergeburtstag. Bin gespannt was mir der Stecken alles für schöne Räuber aus den Tiefen zaubert. Im besten Fall haben sie Barteln und ganz kleine Augen….. 






Gruß Ole


----------



## brauni (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6
Super Fische die Ihr da gefangen habt! War die letzten wochen auch einige male unterwegs u. konnte einige Schöne Hechte bis 90cm u. viele schöne zander fangen! Letztes Wochenende ging es an ein neues Gewässer wo der zanderbestand völlig unbekannt war. Nachdem die 1. Std. nichts passierte ging es dann richtig los!


----------



## Siever (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin gestern Abend endlich mal wieder für ne Stunde am Wasser gewesen. Kein Riese, aber nach Krankenschein und Stress ohne Ende endlich mal wieder Angeln; und dann auch noch mit Fisch!


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag zu meine Posting #1892:
heute selbe stelle:


----------



## nordbeck (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eigentlich würd ich sowas nicht posten, aber der fisch biss auf ne 3/4 makrele und hat sich damit einen platz hier verdient trotz 69cm länge. erstaunlich wie gierig die kleine war und noch erstaunlicher, dass ich sie überhaupt haken konnte. hing mit einem bogen am letzten drilling ganz spitz im oberkiefer. im kescher war sie auch schon enthakt.


----------



## Siever (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab gestern abend noch vor der JHV des Angelvereins flux ein paar Würfe am Wasser gemacht und einen hübschen 67er erwischt...


----------



## kernell32 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Hier ne dicke Berta von heute.

46cm


----------



## MoselBarbe (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ all

Hier ein schöner Moppel aus der Mosel.....46cm






Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## bigbecker (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!!!

Bei mir war es letzte woche ausgezeichnet gelaufen.

Am esrten Xaver-Tag, am 5 Dezember also, gegen Mittag, ging mir dieser schöner 106er Weser-Hecht an den Gummiköder. War zwar kein Zielfisch, aber man will ja nicht klagen |supergri 

Übrigens, um die Zeit war bei uns im Landkreis Nienburg/Weser vom Sturm noch nicht viel zu merken.







Nächster Tag, gleiche Stelle, gleicher Köder, 16:30 Uhr .
Wetter.....herrlich. Geschätzte 200 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit 
und starker Schneefall der sich wie ganze Schneebälle im Gesicht anfühlt. Keine 5 Würfe und booom, sitzt der hübsche 93er Zander an dem Hacken. Da hat sich das Angeln bei dem Wetter doch gelohnt.


----------



## brauni (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es auch ne schicke Mama!:vik:


----------



## nordbeck (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleine dicke 88er dame. neues gewässer, erster fisch! hab noch einen verpasst, morgen wieder angreifen.


----------



## Zander Pille (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute mit der Fliege los (Streamer)
Konnte auch was überreden...
Nur waren es nicht die Größten


----------



## nordbeck (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gleiche stelle wie gestern und prompt der gleiche hecht :S

kotze auch noch ordentlich fisch aus den ich gefüttert hatte, also scheinbar ein gefräsiger zeitgenosse. ausserdem noch nen kleinen kurz danach. beide fische auf den gleichen stint!

edit: beim betrachten der fotos kommt es mir vor als wär er von gestern auf heute noch etwas moppeliger geworden, sprich vollgefressener. soll noch mal einer sagen füttern bringt nichts ^^

88






82


----------



## Tino34 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen, |rolleyes

hier meine BigMama vom Samstag, gefangen im Bodden auf nen 23er Fox!


----------



## Toppel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Okay..ich gebe zu, dass es eigentlich kein Raubfisch ist, aber irgendwie passt es trotzdem hier rein:

Nach einem spektakulären Biss auf meinen Rapala Husky Jerk hab ich mich schon auf meinen neuen Hecht-PB gefreut! 
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit Drill und etlichen Fluchten kam der Fisch dann auch das erste Mal an die Oberfläche. Wir haben nicht schlecht gestaunt.. 

Diesen schönen Schuppi hab ich an der Schwanzflosse gehakt:






78 cm und geschätzt mindestens 15 Kilo (keine Waage dabei)

Meinen bisherigen Hecht-PB konnte ich heute trotzdem noch ausbauen! =)

Toppel


----------



## MarcoZG (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

87 cm und 4 Kg schwer gefangen im Sternbergsee


----------



## nordbeck (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hatres gone hate ^^ nummer 15 diese saison: 104 cm, 3/4 makrele, 23:39uhr

ansonsten nur fische bis 65 cm, noch dem 9jährigen sohn meines angelbuddies zum ersten hecht verholfen.


----------



## d0ni (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heut auch nochmal los  

Der Bursche gab nen schönen Drill ab. 






Hatte 22 Pfund bei 105cm 

Petri #h


----------



## pike-81 (21. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!
Am 19.12 fand mein persönliches Abangeln statt.   Am letzten Spot beim letzten Wurf wollte dieser 86er einen Salmo Slider haben. 
So ein Saisonende ist mir recht.


----------

